# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [all variants] Compiz-Check -- no more "Desktop effects could not be enabled"

## Forlong

Compiz-Check is a script to test if Compiz is able to run on your system/setup and if not, it will tell you the reason why.

Additionally you can use the output of the script to look for support here, which will make it much easier to locate your problem.

*To post the output here, use the forum's [CODE] tag (# button)*

The test consists mainly of three parts:

List relevant system informationRun several Compiz related checksCheck for problematic hardware and problems with the setup in use.
So the output will eventually look like this:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

If anything is OK like in this example, your system is most probably able to run Compiz.
In case anything fails, in most cases you will be prompted a reason and ideally a hint how to solve the problem.

Compiz-Check will *not* run Compiz for you, nor will it do any changes to your system (unless you specifically say so).


Get it here and follow the instructions how to use it: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check

You can find more about Compiz-Check and my original intention to write it here and here.

----------


## kawaji

BUMP

This thread should be sticky. 
 :Wink:

----------


## el-mar01

Extra BUMP .. cause this is a really good program.

----------


## neymac

Bump

----------


## atomkind

Bump... definitely sticky material
(btw, nice blog forlong)

----------


## CameO73

Thanks for this tool! I tried it when Compiz didn't work for me anymore, and it pointed out a problem (something about a composite manager already enabled in Gnome). After I let compiz-check fix it, I'm still not being able to run compiz. All the checks are returning fine, but compiz --replace will result in a 'aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity'. No furter errors are reported. Any ideas? I'm using the latest nvidia beta (173.08) on a 8800GT, which ran fine until yesterday.

----------


## Forlong

Please post both the output of Compiz-Check and the one when running


```
compiz
```

 in a terminal.

----------


## CameO73

That's not going to be possible... Almost immediately after I posted this, I had a 'whatever'-moment and reinstalled Hardy. Since I was running on a system that was upgraded mulitple times I thought it was time for a cleanup. Now compiz works like a charm (using the restricted driver). 

Oh, the output from compiz-check was exactly like your first post, only with some nvidia stuff (grahpics chip: Nvidia 8800GT (or something like it), driver: nvidia, render method: NVIDIA). Compiz kept going back to metacity; even 'compiz --help' resulted in the metacity help (...)

----------


## el-mar01

Hey Forlong are you planning on making a GUI version of Compiz-Check ??

----------


## Forlong

Hm... what would be the benefit of that?
It's all about the output and that's just a bunch of text anyway.

I could use zenity/kdialog to show the output in a popup window but what difference would it make?

----------


## newbreed

> ./compiz-check
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
>  Driver in use:         nvidia
>  Rendering method:      Nvidia
> ...



any clue about this chip?

----------


## Forlong

Like "I" said in the script, you are most probably fine.
If you want the script to run that memory check as well, you have to install nvidia-settings:


```
sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
```

----------


## el-mar01

> Hm... what would be the benefit of that?
> It's all about the output and that's just a bunch of text anyway.
> 
> I could use zenity/kdialog to show the output in a popup window but what difference would it make?


Well your program will be more beneficial for new Linux users coming over to try out "those cool effects on YouTube" but they are tearing their hair out because they get the "desktop effects could not be enabled" message .. and they are still not comfortable with using the CLI.

Maybe something along the lines of this: http://i32.tinypic.com/2uzqk8z.gif

But I might be over analyzing it ... lol ... but still its a pretty significant and fantastic program !!! Also I love Compiz Switch !!

----------


## ozorba

Have you read this? There are some bugs and workarounds....

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773851

----------


## Forlong

> Well your program will be more beneficial for new Linux users coming over to try out "those cool effects on YouTube" but they are tearing their hair out because they get the "desktop effects could not be enabled" message .. and they are still not comfortable with using the CLI.


Well... look at it this way: even if there was a GUI, you'd still have to download the program, install it and finally run it _somewhere_.
What difference does it make, if that is via [Alt]+[F2] or in the terminal?



> Have you read this? There are some bugs and workarounds....
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773851


In case you are referring to the ATI & Compiz part: I am the guy mentioned in the bugreport. So this is already covered by the script  :Smile:

----------


## el-mar01

> Well... look at it this way: even if there was a GUI, you'd still have to download the program, install it and finally run it _somewhere_.
> What difference does it make, if that is via [Alt]+[F2] or in the terminal?


Oh I didn't know you could run it via Alt F2 .. thats handy thanks Forlong !!

----------


## irrdev

Just what I have been looking for! 
*@admins:* Please stickify this thread. I am sure that many users will find it useful.  :Wink:

----------


## airborne_rodent

I didn't think I'd have to do it, but I need to ask about the output of the compiz-check. My compiz is not starting, I try to run xgl (have xorg-xgl installed), have fglrx working properly, and so on. I have an old system - since like 1.5 years ago I have been updating from one Ubuntu distro to another, and never reinstalled it fully, so I guess that maybe I'm getting some configuartion issues.
I'm on Dell Inspiron laptop with Mobility Radeon x1300, fglrx is working, direct rendering (checked by glxinfo |grep direct) too.

Ok, here is the output.


```
--------------------------
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...ls: nie ma dostępu do /etc/xdg:/home/wojciech/.local/etc/xdg/compiz: No such file or directory
           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: No path to Compiz found. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 In case you did not compile Compiz manually, this will result in Compiz
 failing to run. The problem is presumably a result of you installing the
 proprietary fglrx driver manually or by script, which changed a certain
 config file to get itself on Compiz' whitelist. 

-------------------------
```

thanks

PS. Oh, sorry, "nie ma dostępu" means "no access to" in Polish. May come in handy  :Smile: 

PS2. Here's the output of my compiz --replace:


```
wojciech@inspiron:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present.
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:7149 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
Checking for non power of two support: present.
Checking for Composite extension: present.
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present.
Checking for FBConfig: present.
Checking for Xgl: not present.
/usr/bin/compiz: line 407: /usr/local/bin/compiz: No such file or directory
```

----------


## Forlong

Hi airborne_rodent,

I have just uploaded a new minor release of Compiz-Check. Please download it again and post the output you get now.

----------


## chavanak

gr8 one worth a million dollar for guys having problem with compiz

----------


## airborne_rodent

Woohooo, that's interesting.
As *Furlong* suggested, I ran it allagain, and here it comes:


```
wojciech@inspiron:~/programs$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

And compiz --replace yields:


```
wojciech@inspiron:~/programs$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present.
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:7149 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
Checking for non power of two support: present.
Checking for Composite extension: present.
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present.
Checking for FBConfig: present.
Checking for Xgl: not present.
/usr/bin/compiz: line 407: /usr/local/bin/compiz: No such file or directory
```

Some time ago, I also tried to run Xgl by brutal-force, i.e. by linking... er.. what was it... I guess I linked /etc/X11/X to /usr/bin/Xgl like it was suggested in  this  antique post. 
I know that its an anachronic way, but what a hell. If nothing else works.
Effect was such that (of what I could say by looking at cpu monitor) it rendered some compiz-ian effect through one of my cpu's cores. I mean I could see some shadows cast by the windows, but no cube, nor another compiz stuff.
Once more: I'm not sure if I said it before - about half a year ago, I guess it was the era of Gutsy, I had a working setup for compiz - I ran separate session with Xgl, chose it in gdm. But this stopped working when Hardy arrived.
I guess that if I reinstalled Hardy from scratch, I wouldn't have the problems, but I dont wanna.

----------


## Forlong

Alright, the problem is, that /usr/bin/compiz doesn't detect the proper location of your compiz-manager file under /etc.

Here's how to work around it:


```
echo -e 'COMPIZ_BIN_PATH="/usr/bin/"\nPLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/compiz/"\nCOMPIZ_NAME="compiz.real"' >> $HOME/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
```

Afterwards (no need to restart), run 

```
compiz
```

 and I'm pretty sure it will work.


P.S. Reinstalling is never an option for real men (nor women).  :Very Happy:

----------


## airborne_rodent

Well. I enthusiastically share your opinion about not reinstalling  :Smile: 
However, the trick you adviced didn't work.
I'm not sure if this (thus created) file 'compiz-manager' is read ad all, but all seems to act the same. Namely, when I run 


```
compiz --replace
```

I get



```
wojciech@inspiron:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:7149 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz: line 407: /usr/bin/compiz.real: No such file or directory
```

... and well... hm... It doesn't say a thing about falling back to Metacity, and when I run fusion-icon (just to check out what window manager do I have) it says 'compiz'. However, I see no effects, nor can I get over the infamous "desktop effects could not be enabled".
So I guess im trapped in square one.

Many thanks, anyway. I guess you did massive work with compiz-check, it doesn't go without appreciation.  :KDE Star:

----------


## Forlong

> I'm not sure if this (thus created) file 'compiz-manager' is read ad all


It is. Here's how I know:
First you had this error:


```
/usr/bin/compiz: line 407: /usr/local/bin/compiz: No such file or directory
```

And now this:


```
/usr/bin/compiz: line 407: /usr/bin/compiz.real: No such file or directory
```

I'm pretty confused to see that last error, though.
What's the output of 

```
dpkg -l | grep compiz
```

----------


## airborne_rodent

Here it goes (pretty lot of stuff I've installed...):



```
wojciech@inspiron:~$ dpkg -l | grep compiz
ii  compiz                                     1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-core                                1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager
rc  compiz-extra                               0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2                                   extra third party plugins for compiz
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra                0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Collection of extra plugins from OpenComposi
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                 0.7.4-0ubuntu5                                     Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing f
ii  compiz-gnome                               1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOM
rc  compiz-gtk                                 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13                                  OpenGL window and compositing manager - Gtk 
ii  compiz-plugins                             1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager - plug
ii  compiz-switch                              0.4.3~ubuntu-1                                     Easily switch Compiz off and on
ii  compizconfig-backend-gconf                 0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager              0.7.4-0ubuntu2                                     Compiz configuration settings manager
ii  emerald                                    0.7.2-0ubuntu2                                     Decorator for compiz-fusion
ii  libcompizconfig0                           0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  libemeraldengine0                          0.7.2-0ubuntu2                                     Decoration engines for compiz-fusion
ii  python-compizconfig                        0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Compiz configuration system bindings
```

----------


## Forlong

I see... go to _System → Administration → Software Sources → Updates_ and disable *Pre-released updates* (then close).

Afterwards, run this to remove the current packages:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz compiz-core compiz-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-gtk compiz-plugins compizconfig-backend-gconf compizconfig-settings-manager emerald libcompizconfig0 libemeraldengine0 python-compizconfig
```

Then install the proper packages again:


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz emerald compizconfig-settings-manager
```

----------


## airborne_rodent

I did.
And like Elvis' ressurrection, rock'n roll started.
I mean - NOTHING WORKS  :Smile: 

I still have



> Checking for Xgl: not present.
> Found laptop using ati driver.
> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity


besides, I get the fantastic



> wojciech@inspiron:~/programs$ glxinfo |grep direct
> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect


which is of course long-know goodbye fglrx-mess, I don't know where's my fglrx gone, but I'm sure as hell I didn't remove it.

I'll try to install it now again from synaptic/or Ati website,
can't wait the new mess I'm gonna get in  :Smile: 

Oh, and by the way, I'm using 640x480 now, it's the only thing my gear does at the moment  :Smile: 
Kind of reminds me the old Atari 64XE. If only I had JetSetWilly here...

 :Smile:

----------


## Forlong

Just remove the driver (if present):


```
sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx
```

Reboot, and the re-install it via _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_

Let's not increase the possibility of failure any further  :Smile: 


edit: in case anything fails, run compiz-check again and post the output.

----------


## airborne_rodent

It seems like it still runs on VESA, even though I did as you told (reinstalled the driver through system > ... ).
It now says the driver is 'turned on', and 'used'.
Which is strange, cause it clearly isn't. 

my compiz-check says now what it should, i.e. :



```
wojciech@inspiron:~/programs$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 378: [: /etc/xdg: oczekiwano operatora binarnego
           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Detected driver is not on Compiz' whitelist.

Would you like to know more? (Y/n)
```

----------


## GreenLantern33

I hope I'm not interupting here, but I came across this wonderful script that tells me what's wrong with compiz and now I need to know what to do about it.



```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Fglrx driver not properly installed, you are using the Mesa driver.
```

How do I fix the FAIL issues?

----------


## Forlong

To both of you: please post your */etc/X11/xorg.conf* as well as your */var/log/Xorg.0.log* -- and please keep in mind to use the forum's [code] tag (# button).

----------


## GreenLantern33

*/etc/X11/xorg.conf*


```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    # path to defoma fonts
    Fontpath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load        "i2c"
    Load        "bitmap"
    Load        "ddc"
    Load        "dri"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "freetype"
    Load        "int10"
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "vbe"
    Load        "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
    Option        "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/wacom"# Change to 
    Option        "Type"    "stylus"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
    # /dev/input/event
    # for USB
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/wacom"# Change to 
    Option        "Type"    "eraser"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
    # /dev/input/event
    # for USB
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "cursor"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/wacom"# Change to 
    Option        "Type"    "cursor"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
    # /dev/input/event
    # for USB
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
    Driver        "fglrx"
    Busid        "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Generic Monitor"
    Option        "DPMS"
    Horizsync    28-51
    Vertrefresh    43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
    Defaultdepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    1
        Modes        "1024x768"    "800x600"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    4
        Modes        "1024x768"    "800x600"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    8
        Modes        "1024x768"    "800x600"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    15
        Modes        "1024x768"    "800x600"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    16
        Modes        "1024x768"    "800x600"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
        Modes        "1024x768"    "800x600"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
  screen "Default Screen"
    Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
    Inputdevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    Inputdevice    "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
    Inputdevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
Section "Extensions"
    Option        "Composite"    "0"
EndSection
```

*/var/log/Xorg.0.log* (as far back as my terminal would let me go)

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"
(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RADEON 9600 Series" (Chipset = 0x4150)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x107b, PciSubDevice = 0x3020)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xff7f0000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: V350
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmGetBusid returned ''
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.47.3
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.
(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM
(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]
(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: No EDID information from DDC.
(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: Failed to get EDID information. 
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display2: CRT on secondary DAC [crt2]
(II) fglrx(0): Display2 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 29e  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 45
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate
(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 102  vert.: 57
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553
(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 138.5 MHz   Image Size:  1018 x 573 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1111 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  1018 x 573 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: SAMSUNG
(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff004c2d9e0200000000
(II) fglrx(0):     2d100103686639782aee91a3544c9926
(II) fglrx(0):     0f5054afcf00a9408180614001010101
(II) fglrx(0):     0101010101011a3680a070381f403020
(II) fglrx(0):     3500fa3d3200001a302a009851002a40
(II) fglrx(0):     30701300fa3d3200001e000000fc0053
(II) fglrx(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fd
(II) fglrx(0):     00384b1e500e000a20202020202000cc
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display2 EDID data --------------------
(WW) fglrx(0): More than one displays are connected,so clone mode is enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC
(II) fglrx(0): Secondary Controller - CRT on secondary DAC
(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008
(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:
(II) fglrx(0):   1. 324/203MHz @ 50Hz [enable load balancing]
(==) fglrx(0): Qbs is not supported in this release. Disabled.
(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 
(II) fglrx(0): Total of 14 modes found for primary display.
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (48.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 (37.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 (35.2 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x47.0   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"x60.0   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x60.0   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync (35.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497 (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan (45.0 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Total of 25 modes found for secondary display.
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 (60.0 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x72.0   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync (57.7 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (56.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (48.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 (46.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 (48.1 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x70.0   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync (43.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 (37.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 (35.2 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"x60.0   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x60.0   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync (35.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x75.0   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449 (33.7 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497 (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x75.0   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan (46.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan (45.0 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x75.0   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan (37.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x75.0   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (1020, 570) mm
(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (25, 34)
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 (60.0 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x72.0   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync (57.7 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (56.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (48.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 (46.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 (48.1 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x70.0   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync (43.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 (37.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 (35.2 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x47.0   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"x60.0   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x60.0   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync (35.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x75.0   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449 (33.7 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497 (29.8 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x75.0   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan (46.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan (45.0 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x75.0   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan (37.9 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x75.0   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan (31.5 kHz)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.2.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 256 MB
(II) fglrx(0): [pci] find AGP GART
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error -1023
(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] 0    0    0xff7f0000 - 0xff7fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [1] 0    0    0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[b]E(B)
    [3] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [4] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [6] -1    0    0xff9fe000 - 0xff9fefff (0x1000) MX[b]
    [7] -1    0    0xff9f8000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x4000) MX[b]
    [8] -1    0    0xff9ff800 - 0xff9fffff (0x800) MX[b]
    [9] -1    0    0xf6aff000 - 0xf6afffff (0x1000) MX[b]
    [10] -1    0    0xff8e0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x20000) MX[b]
    [11] -1    0    0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[b]
    [12] -1    0    0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[b]
    [13] -1    0    0xfecf0000 - 0xfecf0fff (0x1000) MX[b]
    [14] -1    0    0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[b]O
    [15] -1    0    0xf6afe000 - 0xf6afefff (0x1000) MX[b](B)
    [16] -1    0    0xff7e0000 - 0xff7effff (0x10000) MX[b](B)
    [17] -1    0    0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[b](B)
    [18] -1    0    0xff7c0000 - 0xff7dffff (0x20000) MX[b](B)
    [19] -1    0    0xff7f0000 - 0xff7fffff (0x10000) MX[b](B)
    [20] -1    0    0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[b](B)
    [21] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[b](OprU)
    [22] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[b](OprU)
    [23] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[b](OprU)
    [24] 0    0    0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[b]
    [25] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [26] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[b]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[b]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[b]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[b]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[b]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[b]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[b]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[b]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[b]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[b]
    [36] -1    0    0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[b]
    [37] -1    0    0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[b]
    [38] -1    0    0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[b]
    [39] -1    0    0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[b]
    [40] -1    0    0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[b]
    [41] -1    0    0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[b]
    [42] -1    0    0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[b]
    [43] -1    0    0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[b]
    [44] -1    0    0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[b]
    [45] -1    0    0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[b](B)
    [46] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[b](OprU)
    [47] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[b](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-3)
(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 
(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000
(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7423
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Setting up tile and stipple cache:
        32 128x128 slots
        32 256x256 slots
        16 512x512 slots
(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbOptions: "lv3:ralt_switch"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/wacom
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) cursor: always reports core events
(**) cursor device is /dev/wacom
(**) cursor is in relative mode
(**) cursor: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) cursor: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(**) eraser device is /dev/wacom
(**) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) eraser: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) evaluating device (eraser)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(II) evaluating device (cursor)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(II) evaluating device (stylus)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(II) evaluating device (Configured Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) evaluating device (Generic Keyboard)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
SetClientVersion: 0 9
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
SetClientVersion: 0 9
```

----------


## Forlong

> ```
> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
> ```


How did you install the fglrx driver?

----------


## GreenLantern33

```
sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
```

----------


## airborne_rodent

Fix the first by changing "0" to "1" in xorg.conf's composite section.
Then the second will dissapear too, and you'll get to where I am (after, since last post, reinstalling ati's proprietary drivers), which is:


```
wojciech@inspiron:~/programs$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

... and no compiz  :Smile: 
My 


```
compiz --replace
```

gives



```
wojciech@inspiron:~/programs$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present.
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:7149 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
Checking for non power of two support: present.
Checking for Composite extension: present.
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present.
Checking for FBConfig: present.
Checking for Xgl: not present.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

----------


## airborne_rodent

Ok, I'm posting xorg rightaway...

----------


## Forlong

GreenLantern33, you are most probably missing the proper kernel module (that's why you should always use _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_).

Try this:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
```

Afterwards, reboot and run compiz-check again.

----------


## airborne_rodent

Ok...


```

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
	Inputdevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Configured Mouse"
	Inputdevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	Inputdevice	"cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
	Inputdevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	Inputdevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	
	# path to defoma fonts
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	Fontpath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"i2c"
	Load		"bitmap"
	Load		"ddc"
	Load		"dri"
	Load		"extmod"
	Load		"freetype"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"int10"
	Load		"type1"
	Load		"vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"pl"
	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"	"ExplorerPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"	"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"1"
	Option		"SHMConfig"	"on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	
	# /dev/input/event
	# for USB
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/wacom"# Change to 
	Option		"Type"	"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	
	# /dev/input/event
	# for USB
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/wacom"# Change to 
	Option		"Type"	"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	
	# /dev/input/event
	# for USB
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/wacom"# Change to 
	Option		"Type"	"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
	Option		"VendorName"	"ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option		"ModelName"	"Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
	Driver		"fglrx"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"aticonfig-Device[0]"
	Driver		"fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
	Defaultdepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	1
		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	4
		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	8
		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	15
		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	16
		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"aticonfig-Screen[0]"
	Device		"aticonfig-Device[0]"
	Monitor		"aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
	Defaultdepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport	0	0
		Depth	4
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"1"
EndSection
```

and log, hardcore...


```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
Release Date: 5 September 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.1)
Current Operating System: Linux inspiron 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686
Build Date: 21 May 2008  12:19:32PM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun  3 15:09:58 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dc500
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1028,01bd rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,7149 card 1028,2003 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 14e4,170c card 1028,01af rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 1180,0832 card 1028,01bd rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 03:01:1: chip 1180,0822 card 1028,01bd rev 19 class 08,05,01 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 03:01:2: chip 1180,0592 card 1028,01bd rev 0a class 08,80,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 03:01:3: chip 1180,0852 card 1028,01bd rev 05 class 08,80,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 0b:00:0: chip 14e4,4311 card 1028,0007 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x001a (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 1 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xefd00000 - 0xefefffff (0x200000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,11,11), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 11 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xefc00000 - 0xefcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,12,13), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 12 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xefa00000 - 0xefbfffff (0x200000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 12 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe01fffff (0x200000) MX[B]
(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xef900000 - 0xef9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xefdf0000/16, I/O @ 0xee00/8
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xefcfc000 - 0xefcfffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xefcfc000 - 0xefcfffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xefcfc000 - 0xefcfffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1
(II) UnloadModule: "type1"
(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.49.7
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.9-8 $
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.49.7
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.493.1                  
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: May 12 2008 11:03:20
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x7149) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xefcfc000 - 0xefcfffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x820e9a0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xefcfc000 - 0xefcfffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)
	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"aticonfig-Screen[0]" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"
(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1300" (Chipset = 0x7149)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x2003)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xefdf0000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M52P
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.49.7
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] Find the MC FB aperturs range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x10000000)
(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1c74  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 1
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.115   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 71.1 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 59.3 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0):  FF059
(II) fglrx(0):  0AMWx¤Ěř
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af741c00000000
(II) fglrx(0): 	010f0103802115780aa7e599594f8c27
(II) fglrx(0): 	1d505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0): 	010101010101c71b00a0502017301520
(II) fglrx(0): 	44004bcf10000018261700a050201730
(II) fglrx(0): 	152044004bcf10000000000000fe0046
(II) fglrx(0): 	463035390042313534455731000000fe
(II) fglrx(0): 	0030414d5778a4ccf801010a202000e9
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS
(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001
(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  5 power states available:
(II) fglrx(0):   1. 398/342MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]
(II) fglrx(0):   2. 324/135MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep, thermal diode mode]
(II) fglrx(0):   3. 209/252MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]
(II) fglrx(0):   4. 392/252MHz @ 60Hz [enable sleep, thermal diode mode]
(II) fglrx(0):   5. 392/252MHz @ 60Hz [enable sleep]
(==) fglrx(0): Qbs is not supported in this release. Disabled.
(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 
(II) fglrx(0): Total of 13 modes found for primary display.
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 0)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.11  1280 1301 1333 1440  800 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   71.11  1280 1301 1333 1440  768 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   71.11  1280 1301 1333 1440  720 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   71.11  1024 1301 1333 1440  768 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   71.11  800 1301 1333 1440  600 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   71.11  720 1301 1333 1440  480 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   71.11  640 1301 1333 1440  480 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x432": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x432"x60.0   71.11  640 1301 1333 1440  432 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   71.11  640 1301 1333 1440  400 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   71.11  512 1301 1333 1440  384 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   71.11  400 1301 1333 1440  300 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   71.11  320 1301 1333 1440  240 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   71.11  320 1301 1333 1440  200 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm
(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (98, 96)
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.11  1280 1301 1333 1440  800 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   71.11  1280 1301 1333 1440  768 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   71.11  1280 1301 1333 1440  720 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   71.11  1024 1301 1333 1440  768 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   71.11  800 1301 1333 1440  600 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   71.11  720 1301 1333 1440  480 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   71.11  640 1301 1333 1440  480 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x432": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x432"x60.0   71.11  640 1301 1333 1440  432 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   71.11  640 1301 1333 1440  400 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   71.11  512 1301 1333 1440  384 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   71.11  400 1301 1333 1440  300 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   71.11  320 1301 1333 1440  240 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 71.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   71.11  320 1301 1333 1440  200 804 808 823 +hsync +vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 255 MB
(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 261120 kB allocated
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xefcfc000 - 0xefcfffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[19] 0	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)
	[33] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[34] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.90
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.49.7
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 12 2008
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.24-17-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00005000
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.
(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2480
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 16
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		19 256x256 slots
		5 512x512 slots
(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
[atiddx] ASYNCIO init succeed!
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "pl"
(**) Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbOptions: "lv3:ralt_switch"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/wacom
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) cursor: always reports core events
(**) cursor device is /dev/wacom
(**) cursor is in relative mode
(**) cursor: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) cursor: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(**) eraser device is /dev/wacom
(**) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) eraser: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) eraser: serial speed 9600
Atom 4, CARD32 4, unsigned long 4
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)
(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"
(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "1"
(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
(**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events
(II) evaluating device (Synaptics Touchpad)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)
(II) evaluating device (eraser)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(II) evaluating device (cursor)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(II) evaluating device (stylus)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(II) evaluating device (Configured Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) evaluating device (Generic Keyboard)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Resource temporarily unavailable
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Resource temporarily unavailable
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000001
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
	No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
```

----------


## GreenLantern33

> Try this:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
> ```
> 
> Afterwards, reboot and run compiz-check again.


Looks like I already have it installed



```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libglitz-glx1 obex-data-server libglitz1 linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386
  linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-16
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
```

----------


## Forlong

> ```
> Section "Screen"
>  ...
> 	SubSection "Display"
> 		Viewport	0	0
> 		Depth	4
> 	EndSubSection
> EndSection
> ```


Did you put that there?

----------


## Forlong

> Looks like I already have it installed


Then please remove fglrx


```
sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx
```

Reboot, and the re-install it via _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_

----------


## airborne_rodent

> Did you put that there?


Nope, never.

----------


## Forlong

Alright, then run this:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

Afterwards, open your xorg.conf being root, e.g.


```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

and add


```
	Driver      "fglrx"
```

 to your *Section "Device"*

Additionally add this to the bottom of the file:


```
Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection
```

Then save, reboot and try again.

----------


## GreenLantern33

Not good.  I can't boot.  I'm on my other computer now.

I am getting this over and over and over again.


```
serial8250: too much work for irq16
```

----------


## airborne_rodent

> Alright, then run this:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
> ```
> 
> Afterwards, open your xorg.conf being root, e.g.
> 
> ...



Did that, unfortunately, it turned back into Atari, i.e. fglrx stopped working, and 1024x768 turned on instead of 1280x800.
I copied my backup xorg.conf.2008... made by dpkg -reconfigure back onto xorg.conf to come back to where I was.
I prefer this setup right now - no compiz, but decent resolution and fglrx working instead of vesa (and that's what dpkg -reconfigure did).

Currently, I also noticed that I'm able to run compiz as root (i.e. sudo compiz --replace) turns compiz on (but 1. it's not a serious option 2. it comes with root's settings for compiz).

----------


## Forlong

I'm sorry you two, this is nothing we can just solve along the way.

I think it's time that you start separate threads for that in a better fitting part of the forum, as those are clearly hardware/driver issues.

----------


## airborne_rodent

Sure, I think we did a lot anyways  :Smile: 
Thanks!

----------


## calicat

I am a brand new Ubuntu user, installed yesterday.  Today I'm trying to set up all the goodies that it offers and find myself quite lost.  I ran the compiz-check (or rather tried to) it wouldn't run through what you all are posting here, instead I got this:

_ More than one graphics card detected -- sorry, the script can't handle that.
 Aborting._

I for sure don't have more then one graphics card, am I not doing something correctly?

----------


## Forlong

Yeah, I'm not satisfied with that either but I didn't have the possibility in mind, when writing the script.

As for your set up: you have most probably an on-board graphics chip _and_ a graphics card in your computer.
You can disable your on-board chip in your BIOS setup.

----------


## calicat

Well I got it to run with the compiz command finally.  Here's the outcome:

Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:01.0 0300: 8086:7125 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
01:0b.0 0300: 1002:4754 (rev 9a) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

----------


## Forlong

> Well I got it to run with the compiz command finally.


What did you do?

----------


## calicat

> What did you do?


Lol, I dont have a clue.  I restarted the system, installed an update and restarted again and volia.   :Smile:   But I still can't get the extras to work, I just got the command to work

----------


## joshreluctant

Quick question for anyone who can help me.

I've just installed Ubuntu yesterday, haha, total n00b, and all. But I've already got my dual head card running, the only problem is that, when i run compiz check, i get this.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV380 0x3e50 [Radeon X600]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Your current resolution is too high to run Compiz. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your resolution is 2560x1024 but the maximum 3D texture size that your
 graphics card is capable of is 2048x2048. Thus Compiz won't be able to run
 on this setup. You have to decrease the resolution first (in case you are
 using a dual-head setup, try disabling one monitor and run the script again).
```

I'm pretty sure my video card should be able to handle the "cube" and such. The cube's not really important to me, but yes I did see it on youtube, and i was intrigued, but i was interested in Linux before that. Mainly I miss the ability to drag left and right to move workspaces.

Please Help?

----------


## Forlong

joshreluctant, I'm not really sure what your question is. Could you please rephrase it?  :Smile:

----------


## Ajsplace

Hello All, 

This is my first time posting and I am very new to Ubuntu. I am trying to use the amazing visual effects of Compiz-Fusion. However every time i attempt to change my visual effects settings in preferences I get a message saying "desktop effects could not be enabled". Please help. Here are the results of Compiz-Check.

Code:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
/usr/bin/fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
./compiz-check: line 418: [: 800: unary operator expected
./compiz-check: line 418: [: 1280: unary operator expected
           [ OK ]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect fglrx driver version in use.

----------


## Forlong

You seem to have problems with both 

```
fglrxinfo
```

 and 

```
glxinfo
```

 please post both outputs, when running them in a terminal -- and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)

----------


## Djainette

Hi Forlong, and thanks for your script.

I tried to check my via driver. I know it doesn't work, but I wanted to try your script anyway.

Well... it just kills my X  :Very Happy: 

When checking for texture_from_pixmap, boom, X dies before I can get any OK or FAIL.

Thought you'd like to know.

My glxinfo :


```
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
OpenGL vendor string: VIA Technology
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome (KM400) 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE
OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 
    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 
    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 
    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, 
    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod
```

----------


## Forlong

Interesting. The script doesn't do anything else but invoking glxinfo at that point of the script.
But you seem to run glxinfo just fine...

I know there are problems with the openchrome driver, that's why I'm skipping tests later on but you are the first having problems with the essential checks.

Can you please run this command (but close all running programs first  :Wink: )


```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo
```

 to see if that's the problem?


Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## Ajsplace

Thanx, here is the output of the two codes



```
fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```



```
glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```


Original Post

Hello All,

This is my first time posting and I am very new to Ubuntu. I am trying to use the amazing visual effects of Compiz-Fusion. However every time i attempt to change my visual effects settings in preferences I get a message saying "desktop effects could not be enabled". Please help. Here are the results of Compiz-Check.

Code:

Gathering information about your system...

Distribution: Ubuntu 8.04
Desktop environment: GNOME
Graphics chip: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
Driver in use: fglrx
Rendering method: AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

Checking for texture_from_pixmap... [FAIL]
Checking for non power of two support... [FAIL]
Checking for composite extension... [ OK ]
Checking for FBConfig... [FAIL]
Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
/usr/bin/fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
./compiz-check: line 418: [: 800: unary operator expected
./compiz-check: line 418: [: 1280: unary operator expected
[ OK ]

At least one check had to be skipped:
Error: Unable to detect fglrx driver version in use.
Ajsplace is online now Report Post   	Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message Thanks
Ajsplace
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Ajsplace
Send email to Ajsplace
Find More Posts by Ajsplace
Add Ajsplace to Your Contacts
Old 7 Hours Ago 	  #56
Forlong
Chocolate Ubuntu Mocha Blend

Forlong's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2006
Location: Cologne, Europe
Posts: 1,887
Thanks: 0
Thanked 125 Times in 103 Posts

Re: Compiz-Check -- no more "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
You seem to have problems with both
Code:

fglrxinfo

and
Code:

glxinfo

----------


## robert2205

Bumb :LOL:

----------


## ryclegman

Ok well i did this and got this output........

------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
How do i render it so it works?

----------


## Forlong

> How do i render it so it works?


You need to install the nvidia driver through _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_




> ```
> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```


There's obviously something seriously wrong with your driver.
How did you install it?


P.S. you don't need to "quote" the previous posts here, it's not a mailing list.  :Smile:

----------


## johnnyhop

Here's my compiz-check output:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   KDE
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      Xgl

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [SKIP]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

Apparently my Radeon card is too old for the current fglrx driver.  I don't see a hint of a driver installed when sudo lshw and lsmod makes no mention of fglrx or r200 but does show drm in a line with radeon.  Would like to try the r200 driver haven't had success downloading it.

----------


## Forlong

You don't need Xgl with the radeon driver.
Remove it:


```
sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
```

Then restart X and try again.


And yes, the 7200 is not supported by fglrx.


edit: was there no message, why the very last check had to be skipped?

----------


## Ajsplace

Thanx alot Forlong. I will install the nvidia drivers. Can i just uninstall the other driver and start fresh. Can u tell me how to fix what ive done wrong and start over.

----------


## Forlong

Ajsplace, you have an ATI card, you can't install the nvidia drivers.

How to remove the fglrx driver depends on how you installed it in the first place.

----------


## Ajsplace

Oh ok, I was responding to message # 62 where it says that i need to install the nvidia drivers. Please bear with me. I just recently made the move over from windows.

How can i just unistall the drivers and restart fresh? I installed the ati drivers by downloading directly from site and from the repository. Im kind of lost now lol. What should i do?

----------


## Forlong

> Oh ok, I was responding to message # 62 where it says that i need to install the nvidia drivers.


Oh, I see... I was responding to ryclegman there. Always have a look at the quote above the reply.



> How can i just unistall the drivers and restart fresh? I installed the ati drivers by downloading directly from site and from the repository. Im kind of lost now lol. What should i do?


Frankly, I'm not sure what's the best way to undo that.
Consider starting a thread in a better fitting section of the forum about how to uninstall a manual fglrx installation.

----------


## Ajsplace

I just unistalled the fglrx. What should i do now to get my desktop effects to start working.

----------


## Forlong

Please run Compiz-Check again and post the output here.

----------


## :overclock:

Hey Forlong, you said to post the results here so:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Could not check the amount of memory on your Nvidia chip. 

The amount of memory in my Nvidia graphics card is 512MB (if it was understood with the chip). 
And as for the installing of breezy... I just googled to find an answer so...


I ran the "compiz" command too in terminal and here's the result "if needed" :

don@don-desktop:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 02:00.0 0300: 10de:0402 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.

----------


## Forlong

Well... I meant you should post it in your thread but nevermind.

You have definitely a Hardy install.
Can you pplease post the complete output of 

```
cat /etc/apt/sources.list
```

 and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)

----------


## :overclock:

I'm in a bit of hurry and a bit messed up  :Confused:  I'm returning to this tropic in a couple of hours... Here:



```
don@don-desktop:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security multiverse
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security multiverse
```

----------


## Forlong

OK... this is crazy.

Open the file in a text editor being root, e.g.


```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

Then make sure to remove anything in there and replace it with this:


```
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
```

Then save and close the text editor.

Afterwards run this in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get update
```



```
sudo apt-get upgrade
```



```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

----------


## :overclock:

Thousand thanks my friend. I really appreciate your help because it was a bad start for me with ubuntu  :Mad: 
Really thank you very much!

----------


## retiree

Great instructions Forlong,
I found your blog and got my desktop looking great (to me) and I'm still playing with it. My Question is under Gutsy I had some Mac like icons I got from Compiz ( that was already an option to put on desktop) Under Hardy is there a way to get those same icons? I can't find them. Thanks again for your hard work. Retiree

----------


## Forlong

I'm not sure what you mean.
Maybe AWN: http://awn-project.org/

http://wiki.awn-project.org/Distribu...x.29_and_later

----------


## retiree

Those icons were actually the same as Applications, Places, System, etc:, that you could put on the taskbar at the top or side or even the bottom. I don't think I got them from somewhere else, but I guess it's possible. I've only been on Ubuntu since March and I'm loving it more every day the more I use it. Thanks for your help, I know it must be tiring to help so many people like me, just learning. It really does shorten the learning curve.  With regards, Retiree

----------


## Forlong

Don't worry, I'm always glad if I can help but I'm really sorry, I still don't know what you are talking about.
May you have/find a screenshot of what you mean and show it to us?

----------


## retiree

Ok if I can find one. Retiree

----------


## retiree

Forlong,

I apologize, I found what I was looking for. It has to do with right click on taskbar and add to panel,and you can customize from there,like adding icons for a specific application. But i did find out from your blog and on the forum how to get  compiz running correctly. I had been trying for about 2 weeks to get it running correctly, after putting in a new graphics card.
Thanks again, Retiree
PS Keep up the good work !!!

----------


## Ajsplace

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

How can i enable extra visual effects to run compiz.

----------


## retiree

If you will go to the first page of this thread and start reading you will learn how to customize compiz. If you don't have compiz you need to go to synaptic package manager, (System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager)
and install it. Then go back to this thread and read Forlong's thread and pay close attention to his links,particularly his blog. That will probably help you more than I can explain it to you.Hope this helps.If you get stuck Forlong can help you.Search for compiz in package manager and install it.Cheers, Retiree

PS 
It looks like you already have compiz installed and probably you need to read his blog. That helped me more than any thing.

----------


## Forlong

> How can i enable extra visual effects to run compiz.


Just go to _System → Preferences → Appearance → Visual Effects_ and enable it there.  :Smile: 

Or do you mean how to customize it? Then go here: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/20...piz-Fusion-074


@retiree: I'm glad that you found what you were looking for.

----------


## Daimoneze

Here it is...

Output of glxinfo:


```
name of display: :0.0
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
0x5c 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
```

And of compiz-check:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   KDE
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

I have installed the driver from Nvidia's website (173.14.05) by loging out then back in using Console Mode and executing the installer with the "sh" command and all seemed to go well. However, when I run compiz I get:



```
Checking for Xgl: not present.
No whitelisted driver found
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
```

I've tried every suggestion I've seen in the forums so far. I even nuked KDE4 and went with 3 assuming it would be less buggy in this sense. Ideas?

----------


## Forlong

The driver is obviously not properly installed. Why didn't you install it via _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_?

----------


## tunznath

Hi Forlong - i run compiz great with dreamlinux, and  mandriva live cd's but not with my installed ubuntu could this be a problem after glxinfo in terminal i get

direct rendering: No

----------


## Daimoneze

Good question. 

I downloaded and installed the driver from Nvidia and simply followed their instructions. Being as there was a display with correct resolution after I assumed I had done well.

Since my last post I have ran 

```
sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
```

ended the session, ran 

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

 and restarted xserver. Sadly it seems I'm in the exact same place. :Confused:

----------


## Forlong

Sorry, I don't know what the proper way to remove the manually-installed nvidia driver would be. You might want to start a separate thread for that.





> Hi Forlong - i run compiz great with dreamlinux, and  mandriva live cd's but not with my installed ubuntu could this be a problem after glxinfo in terminal i get
> 
> direct rendering: No


Maybe... why don't you post Compiz-Check's output, so we have more info?  :Smile:

----------


## abstractcoder

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

----------------------------------------------------------------------

compiz command in terminal output:


Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 03:00.0 0300: 1002:7187 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

----------


## sarah.fauzia

I'm pretty much stumped with my current situation. When I first installed Ubuntu (yesterday!) desktop effects worked seamlessly for me. I could switch options without a problem. I don't know if it was because I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include the wacom pen driver or not, but it was definitely after it was done that my desktop effects have stopped working. If I try changing the setting from "None" the mouse becomes busy for a moment, and then it says, "Desktop effects could not be enabled."

I did the compiz-check, and these were my results:




```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

I hope someone can help! And thanks in advance!

And in case it is pertinent, here is my xorg.conf:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
# values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
#
# You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
# For example:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "stylus"
Option "Type" "stylus"
Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
Option    "Button2"    "3"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "eraser"
Option "Type" "eraser"
Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "cursor"
Option "Type" "cursor"
Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Option		"RandRRotation"	"on"
	Option		"NvAGP" 	"1"
	Option		"DRI"		"false"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```

----------


## Forlong

What's the output, when running 

```
compiz
```

 in a terminal?

----------


## sarah.fauzia

This is what I get running compiz:



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:27a2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1400x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

----------


## sarah.fauzia

I've been reading through the thread, and I noticed someone post their glxinfo. Does it mean there's something wrong with mine, as it answers for direct rendering, no? And it gives a whole table at the end, that I didn't see in the other person's script:



```
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 
    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None
0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

----------


## sarah.fauzia

I'm trying to provide as much information as possible to help (comparable to offering teeth than asking the dentist to pull them out) and, this is what I got from Xorg.0.log:



```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
Release Date: 5 September 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2)
Current Operating System: Linux sara-tablet 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:28:38 UTC 2008 x86_64
Build Date: 13 June 2008  01:10:57AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 14 18:35:07 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"
(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(==) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(==) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first core pointer device.
(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first keyboard device.
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bd660
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,27a2 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,27a6 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 14c0,0012 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 14c0,0012 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1030 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 08:04:0: chip 1180,0476 card 1400,0000 rev b4 class 06,07,00 hdr 82
(II) PCI: 08:04:1: chip 1180,0822 card 14c0,0012 rev 18 class 08,05,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 08:04:2: chip 1180,0843 card 14c0,0012 rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 08:05:0: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 08:05:1: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 08:05:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 1033,00e0 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,9), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 2 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 3 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]
(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,8,12), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 8 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:
(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (8:4:0), (8,9,12), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdc100000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdc200000/18, I/O @ 0x1800/3
(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdc180000/19
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xdc004000 - 0xdc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xdc002000 - 0xdc002fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xdc003c00 - 0xdc003cff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xdc003800 - 0xdc0038ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xdc444000 - 0xdc4443ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xdc440000 - 0xdc443fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xdc180000 - 0xdc1fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xdc200000 - 0xdc23ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xdc100000 - 0xdc17ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xdc004000 - 0xdc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xdc002000 - 0xdc002fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xdc003c00 - 0xdc003cff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xdc003800 - 0xdc0038ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xdc444000 - 0xdc4443ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xdc440000 - 0xdc443fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xdc180000 - 0xdc1fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xdc200000 - 0xdc23ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xdc100000 - 0xdc17ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xdc004000 - 0xdc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xdc002000 - 0xdc002fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xdc003c00 - 0xdc003cff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xdc003800 - 0xdc0038ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xdc444000 - 0xdc4443ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xdc440000 - 0xdc443fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0xdc180000 - 0xdc1fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0xdc200000 - 0xdc23ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)
	[15] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[16] -1	0	0xdc100000 - 0xdc17ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) Matched intel from file name intel.ids in autoconfig
(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.2.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.9-8 $
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, Intel Integrated Graphics Device
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
(--) Chipset 945GM found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xdc004000 - 0xdc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xdc002000 - 0xdc002fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xdc003c00 - 0xdc003cff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xdc003800 - 0xdc0038ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xdc444000 - 0xdc4443ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xdc440000 - 0xdc443fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0xdc180000 - 0xdc1fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0xdc200000 - 0xdc23ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)
	[15] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[16] -1	0	0xdc100000 - 0xdc17ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xdc004000 - 0xdc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xdc002000 - 0xdc002fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xdc003c00 - 0xdc003cff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xdc003800 - 0xdc0038ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xdc444000 - 0xdc4443ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xdc440000 - 0xdc443fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0xdc180000 - 0xdc1fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0xdc200000 - 0xdc23ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)
	[15] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[16] -1	0	0xdc100000 - 0xdc17ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)
	[34] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[35] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "false"
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xDC100000
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) intel(0): initializing int10
(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): SDVO device VID/DID: 02:3C.06, clock range 25.0MHz - 200.0MHz, input 1: Y, input 2: N, output 1: Y, output 2: N
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1400x1050
(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled
(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping
(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000400
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x10000000 to 0x000c0000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00606000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710088
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x4e2d1dc8
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x800010bb
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xdc200000 - 0xdc23ffff (0x40000) MS[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]
	[2] 0	0	0xdc100000 - 0xdc17ffff (0x80000) MS[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xdc004000 - 0xdc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xdc002000 - 0xdc002fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xdc003c00 - 0xdc003cff (0x100) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xdc003800 - 0xdc0038ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0xdc444000 - 0xdc4443ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0xdc440000 - 0xdc443fff (0x4000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0xdc180000 - 0xdc1fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[17] -1	0	0xdc200000 - 0xdc23ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)
	[18] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[19] -1	0	0xdc100000 - 0xdc17ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)
	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[23] 0	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]
	[34] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]
	[35] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]
	[36] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]
	[37] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)
	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 746496 total, 1 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 2985980 kB available
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(II) intel(0): adjusting plane->pipe mappings to allow for framebuffer compression
(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(WW) intel(0): EXA greedy migration mode enabled.
(II) EXA(0): Forcing greedy migration option
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 23654400 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x00dc5000 (pgoffset 3525)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x0061ffff: compressed frame buffer (6144 kB, 0x00000000bf820000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x00620000-0x00620fff: compressed ll buffer (4 kB, 0x00000000bfe20000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x00621000-0x0062afff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x00000000bfe21000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x0062b000-0x00632fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00633000-0x00633fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x00000000bfe33000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x00640000-0x00dc4fff: front buffer (7700 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x00dc5000-0x02453fff: exa offscreen (23100 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B
(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Disabled
(WW) intel(0): Option "RandRRotation" is not used
(WW) intel(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 370 x 277
Atom 4, CARD32 4, unsigned long 8
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)
Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 18 nodes)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"
Query no Synaptics: 6003C8
(EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
(EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) cursor: always reports core events
(**) cursor device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) cursor is in relative mode
(**) cursor: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) cursor: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(**) eraser device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) eraser: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) eraser: serial speed 9600
(WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) Configured Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"
(--) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) evaluating device (Generic Keyboard)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) evaluating device (Configured Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) evaluating device (eraser)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(II) evaluating device (stylus)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(II) evaluating device (cursor)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
(**) Option "StopBits" "1"
(**) Option "DataBits" "8"
(**) Option "Parity" "None"
(**) Option "Vmin" "1"
(**) Option "Vtime" "10"
(**) Option "FlowControl" "Xoff"
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom General ISDV4 tablet speed=9600 maxX=24576 maxY=18432 maxZ=255 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=24576 bottom Y=18432
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=24576 bottom Y=18432
(==) Wacom device "cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=24576 bottom Y=18432
(--) Configured Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
xf86WcmSerialValidate: bad magic at 0 v=0 l=9
xf86WcmSerialValidate: bad magic at 3 v=a0 l=9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02454000 (pgoffset 9300)
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetGrabKeysState - disabled
SetGrabKeysState - enabled
SetClientVersion: 0 9
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetGrabKeysState - disabled
SetGrabKeysState - enabled
SetGrabKeysState - disabled
SetGrabKeysState - enabled
SetGrabKeysState - disabled
SetGrabKeysState - enabled
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetGrabKeysState - disabled
SetGrabKeysState - enabled
```

----------


## Forlong

Try adding this to the *Section "Screen"* of your xorg.conf

```
 	DefaultDepth     24
```

Then restart and try again.


P.S. there also seems to be a problem with your touchpad config:


```
(EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
(EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
```

But I doubt it's related.

----------


## sarah.fauzia

> P.S. there also seems to be a problem with your touchpad config:
> 
> 
> ```
> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
> (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
> ```
> ...


I don't actually have a touchpad--I use a tablet slate--so is it safe to delete the touchpad info from my xorg.conf?

----------


## sarah.fauzia

> Try adding this to the *Section "Screen"* of your xorg.conf
> 
> ```
>  	DefaultDepth     24
> ```
> 
> Then restart and try again.


I'm going to try it now--I hope it works, and thank you so much!

PS: Should I put 24 in quotes?

----------


## Forlong

> I don't actually have a touchpad--I use a tablet slate--so is it safe to delete the touchpad info from my xorg.conf?


Just remove

```
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
```

from the *Section "ServerLayout"*

----------


## sarah.fauzia

Ah, when I add that, my computer goes into low-graphics mode. Well, that's good I kept a (manual, I know there's an automatic one too) backup of my xorg.conf! Any other suggestions? Again, I really appreciate you taking the time to help (and I tried putting 24 in quotes--the first time--and got this--and then tried again without quotes--and got this. At least now we know this doesn't work.

----------


## sarah.fauzia

An interesting thing is that when I startup from low graphics mode, I hear the sound of the Ubuntu startup, but when I startup, normally, I don't. Of course when I first installed Ubuntu two days ago it worked perfectly peachy...*sighs* (this part, and the desktop effects).

----------


## sarah.fauzia

I figured out what it was, thanks to your help! Somehow, I managed to get the xorg.conf to go back to its default settings, and while it was on that, my sound at the Ubuntu start-up, AND my desktop effects both worked! So I realized it was my screen rotation script causing the problem, and deleted it, and only added back my wacom driver. Now my pen works perfectly and I have my spiffy desktop effects--it's like I'm back to day one with perfect Ubuntu! Thank you so much! If it weren't for you I would have kept searching online for forever looking for an answer, rather than realizing the real problem  :Capital Razz: .

Again, thanks!!

So my problem is "solved" now. Two problems, actually--so two birds killed with one stone?

----------


## Forlong

Awesome.  :Smile: 
I'm glad I could help, but the majority you found out yourself, so hurray to you!  :Very Happy: 

I feel sorry for the poor birdies, though  :Wink:

----------


## ebozzz

I ran the check and this is what I get.....




> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
>  Driver in use:         nv
>  Rendering method:      None
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]
> ...


Does the rendering method need to be edited? If so, how would I go about doing that? Thanks!

----------


## Forlong

You need to install/enable the nvidia driver through _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_

----------


## ebozzz

> You need to install/enable the nvidia driver through _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_


The driver is already installed but I cannot enable it. I go through the steps, perform the required reboot and I get a white screen. The only option that I am aware of after that is to boot into recovery and repair X.

----------


## ebozzz

My xorg.conf does not list the graphics card. Al least I don't see it...



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection
```

----------


## Forlong

> The driver is already installed


How did you install it?

----------


## jg1395

mines out since i updated the X with the latest patch.
i installed the nvidia drivers using the latest Nvidia drivers, not the repos because of my videocard is only supported with the latest drivers.


my xorg.conf


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Mon May 19 00:34:28 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2001FP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


and my compiz


```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0622 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 
Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
```

----------


## ebozzz

> How did you install it?


How? System → Administration → Hardware Drivers...... I have also tried using EnvyNG to complete the install. Same results. After rebooting I get the white screen....

----------


## jg1395

reinstalling the latest nvidia drivers fixed my problem.  It did blow out my restricted modules which caused me to lose my wifi... annoying, but everything is fine now.

----------


## Forlong

Glad that you got it fixed.  :Smile: 




> How? System → Administration → Hardware Drivers...... I have also tried using EnvyNG


That's the problem, apparently.
Sorry, I have no experience with manually installed nvidia driver problems. You should consider starting a thread in a better fitting section of the forum about this.

----------


## ebozzz

> That's the problem, apparently.
> Sorry, I have no experience with manually installed nvidia driver problems. You should consider starting a thread in a better fitting section of the forum about this.


I would agree that is where the problem lies. Fixing it is what is stumping me!  :Smile:  I did start a thread about this a few weeks ago. No replies..... Thanks for the help regardless.

----------


## sorin.stirbu

this is what I get after running the Compiz-check  :Sad:  ... what do I have to do ?




> Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
>  Driver in use:         nv
>  Rendering method:      None
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]
> 
>  Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]
> ...

----------


## Forlong

You need to install/enable the nvidia driver through _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_

----------


## ebozzz

> this is what I get after running the Compiz-check  ... what do I have to do ?


I am watching your situation with great interest. I have a different card, 8400 GS, but other than that the Compiz that you just posted is identical.......

----------


## Perow

Hey Forlong,
As many others, I was attracted by the fancy graphic possibilities of Ubuntu. I installed Ubuntu on my pc a couple of days ago but - what do you know - I got the "desktop effects could not be enabled".
Some browsing quickly brought me to these forums, and your thread was found quite immediate, too. I downloaded your program and when running, the first problem was that I got a black screen and was logged out. I haven't seen a similar problem on this thread, so I thought I'd post it.

Here's some information about my system:

Ubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon
Graphics card: VIA Technologies VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video

I think you'll probably ask what driver I've installed, so I'll just reply: none that I know of. That must sound stupid, but I really don't know. On Gutsy, there's nothing like _System > Administration > Graphics Driver_, but I do have _System > Administration > Screen and Graphics_ (although that might just be the translation...)

I know, from previous tries, that the log out has something to do with the glxinfo. If I try that in the terminal, I'm logged out too. I believe it's a driver problem, but I really don't see how to solve it or where to download/install the correct driver.

I really appreciate the effort you put in this script and thread and hope I don't cause you too much trouble.  :Smile:

----------


## ebozzz

> On Gutsy, there's nothing like _System > Administration > Graphics Driver_, but I do have _System > Administration > Screen and Graphics_ (although that might just be the translation...



There should be System > Administration > Hardware Drivers or Restricted Drivers. The translations may have an impact..

----------


## Perow

> There should be System > Administration > Hardware Drivers or Restricted Drivers. The translations may have an impact..


Thanks for your fast reply. Indeed, I can run the Restricted Drivers and I forgot to mention that the outcome is _"Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"_. I've never run it before, either...

----------


## Brian96

I'm having trouble with my compiz, too. Here are my relevant outputs:

Compiz-Check


```
./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

GLXinfo


```
 glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 
    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 
    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 
    GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 
    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 
    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x59 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

And finally, compiz --replace output:


```
 compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2562 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Clearlooks": Failed to find a valid file for theme Clearlooks
```

Any ideas?

----------


## Brian96

Well, for some reason it worked fine after I rebooted. Who knew?





> I'm having trouble with my compiz, too. Here are my relevant outputs:
> 
> Compiz-Check
> 
> 
> ```
> ./compiz-check
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> ...

----------


## crazyness003

Hey,i wanted in on the action; but of course after using compiz with the restricted ubuntu driver for my nvidia 6150 go. So, i decided to upgrade with the EnvyNG 173.14.05 driver. But now i cant use the nvidia-xserver settings,nor can i run compiz. Actually, i think it does run compiz, but it covers my screen with just white. All i can see is my mouse pointer and how it changes shapes when i point over text or window edges. The only way to restore is by restarting X. Heres what compiz-check sais



```
shype@troggie-2:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Xgl

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 698: [: : integer expression expected
           [ OK ]
```

Whats up with texture_from_pixmap and non power of two support?

My xorg.conf file is way over my head but i can supply it on demand. Any help is appreciated. I liked using AWN (that is the main reason why i want compiz back)

Thanks

----------


## Forlong

You don't need Xgl on a nvidia chip.
Remove it:


```
sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
```

Then restart X and try again.

But it looks like you have additional problems with glxinfo

----------


## crazyness003

> You don't need Xgl on a nvidia chip.
> Remove it:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
> ```
> 
> Then restart X and try again.
> ...


Wow. That worked. If only id known it was that simple.

As for these other problems, how can i see/fix/remove them?

glxinfo gives me a lot of stuff. A list of extensions and whatnot then a table of stuff õ_0

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Forlong

Don't worry, if everything's OK now, all is well.  :Smile:

----------


## anthonyp

I am a noob so this is all hard for me... my advance desktop effects also stopped working.

Compiz-check gave me the following;


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

Compiz comand gives me the following;


```
 Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0324 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins
/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be
read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
```

----------


## Perow

I don't want to sound too pushy, but I'm still stuck where I was before (see post on previous page). When running compiz-check, I'm logged out after seeing a black screen.

Do you think I should upgrade to 8.04 first? (I was having a slow internet connection, too, probably caused by 7.10)

----------


## crazyness003

> I don't want to sound too pushy, but I'm still stuck where I was before (see post on previous page). When running compiz-check, I'm logged out after seeing a black screen.
> 
> Do you think I should upgrade to 8.04 first? (I was having a slow internet connection, too, probably caused by 7.10)


If you do decide to take up the Heron, i highly suggest you do a clean install. I'v heard of many things that just dont work with an upgrade.

But anyway, thers an open source driver you can get instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
Dunno how much help that will be

----------


## umarali

it used to work like a charm on this pc before! :s now its saying.....
:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: nv driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y
umar@umar-desktop:~$ WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new

WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia

WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_legacy failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_legacy
```

any suggestions? :S

----------


## dexter.deepak

i just tried the script , but i have the following output :

dpak@dpak-server:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 7.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) Y

...and the output of the above is a window saying that i need to install the foolowing:
 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server

but when i tried to install the above:
dpak@dpak-server:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
[sudo] password for dpak:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server

what to do ??

----------


## lotrkev

Hello, I have run compiz-check and got these results:


 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...
ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension version 1.6 is too old; the minimimum required
       version is 1.11.

./compiz-check: line 708: [: : integer expression expected
           [ OK ]

How do I make it do "texture_from_pixmap", "non power of two support", and update the version?

----------


## Djainette

> Interesting. The script doesn't do anything else but invoking glxinfo at that point of the script.
> But you seem to run glxinfo just fine...
> 
> I know there are problems with the openchrome driver, that's why I'm skipping tests later on but you are the first having problems with the essential checks.
> 
> Can you please run this command (but close all running programs first )
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sorry for the delay. Indeed, this command does freeze my X server. It seems to be the problem

----------


## Forlong

Hi guys,

sorry, I lay sick in bed in the past week and there's also the Euro 08  :Wink: 

I'll have a look at the comments later today, I promise.  :Smile:

----------


## Forlong

> Ubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon
> Graphics card: VIA Technologies VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video


VIA's support for Linux has been very poor in the past but I've heard that the driver you can download directly from their site supports Compiz.
Give it a try.





> Compiz comand gives me the following


Looks good to me. Is there anything not working for you?





> it used to work like a charm on this pc before! :s now its saying.....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y
> umar@umar-desktop:~$ WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new
> 
> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
> ...


How did you install the nvidia driver before? If you did it manually (or by script), try re-installing it.





> i just tried the script , but i have the following output :
> 
> ...
>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
>  Driver in use:         vesa
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
> ...


Post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)





> Hello, I have run compiz-check and got these results:
> 
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)


I'm afraid that graphics chip is too old to run Compiz.

----------


## Actionslacks

When I put this into the terminal:



```
./compiz-check
```


I get this message:




```
 More than one running X server detected -- sorry, the script can not handle that.
 Aborting.
```



What's that supposed to mean and how do I get around it?

----------


## Forlong

That you are most probably running a dual-head setup with two separate X servers.

Since that kind of setup is pretty rare (you are the first in this thread to complain) I was too lazy until now to implement a workaround for this.

After all, I did not manage to run Compiz on such a setup myself, so I don't know if it would be possible at all.

I'm sorry that my program is not of help for you.

----------


## sink

ThankS a lot! it works again now!!!

----------


## Perow

> VIA's support for Linux has been very poor in the past but I've heard that the driver you can download directly from their site supports Compiz.
> Give it a try.


Okay, I'm in a different situation now.
I upgraded to _Hardy Heron_ and inserted another graphics card: _Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]_.
I can run compiz, but I notice that the moving is a bit slow (for example, when I scroll through a page, it lags a bit).
This is the output of compiz-check:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      Xgl

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...       [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...  [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...       [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                  [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...   [ OK ]
```

I'm not sure what the meaning of the 'skip' is.
Here's the output of glxinfo:


```
name of display: :1.0
display: :1  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
0x2f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

If anybody can help me, that'd be nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Forlong

You don't need Xgl with the radeon driver. Remove it:


```
sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
```

Then restart X and try again.

----------


## Perow

Compiz-check runs fine now. Thanks.  :Smile: 
So does compiz! It seems like it doesn't lag anymore. My wobbly windows are wobbling fine.  :Wink: 

Thanks a lot, Forlong.

----------


## jumponskis

When I booted the first time after setting up a dual-boot config. with Windows XP, desktop effects worked fine. The first thing Ubuntu did after I logged on was download approx. 200 system updates. I was asked to restart and so I did but when I logged back on and tried to change the desktop effects it was set to none. I tried changing to normal and also high but received the error message "desktop effects could not be changed" or something similar. I found forlong's thread on Compiz-check, which led me to his blog, where I found commands for installing compiz-check using the terminal (is this how you install things on a linux based operating system? That wasn't so bad... I was expecting something more challenging ). So I installed compiz-check and ran it and this is the feedback I received:

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____________________

Distribution: Ubuntu 8.04
Desktop environment: GNOME
Graphics chip: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
Driver in use: intel
Rendering method: AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

Checking for texture_from_pixmap... [ OK ]
Checking for non power of two support... [ OK ]
Checking for composite extension... [ OK ]
Checking for FBConfig... [ OK ]
Checking for hardware/setup problems... [ OK ]

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____________________

I knew that running this would not fix the problem but from what forlong says...

"If anything is OK like in this example, your system is most probably able to run Compiz. In case anything fails, you will be prompted a reason and ideally a hint how to solve the problem."

...my system should be able to handle desktop effects. Thank You in advance for all help!
(sorry for the mis-post Forlong.  I just installed yesterday, I've used Windows all my life, and I've never understood how a forum works exactly, but I will try harder :LOL:  )

----------


## Forlong

> When I booted the first time after setting up a dual-boot config. with Windows XP, visual effects worked fine. The first thing Ubuntu did after I logged on was download approx. 200 system updates. I was asked to restart and so I did but when I logged back on and tried to change the visual effects it was set to none. I tried changing to normal and also high but received the error message "visual effects could not be changed"


That sounds like you have that one graphics chip that has been blacklisted just recently.
Sorry, I didn't have the time to incorporate that into Compiz-Check yet.

Please post the output of 

```
compiz
```

 in a terminal.





> is this how you install things on a linux based operating system?


Actually, most of the time it's even easier.  :Smile: 



> I just installed yesterday, I've used Windows all my life


Don't worry, two years ago, I was just like you.  :Smile:

----------


## jumponskis

Here you go:


```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2562 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)
libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
Comparing resolution (1600x1200) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)
libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)
libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

And here is the graphics chip: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)

----------


## Forlong

Uhm, no... that doesn't look like the simple issue I thought it was at all.

Make sure your system is up-to-date:


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

In case there are no packages to install/upgrade, post the content of your */var/log/Xorg.0.log*
Just run the Text Editor (found in _Applications → Accesories_) and open the file in there.

----------


## jumponskis

First of all:


```
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Packages         
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Packages   
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Sources
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
```

... no there are no updates and,
Second of all (and you must be crazy to want to read all this code but here you go) :


```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
Release Date: 5 September 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2)
Current Operating System: Linux thomas-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686
Build Date: 13 June 2008  01:08:21AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 27 13:12:54 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(==) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(==) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first core pointer device.
(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first keyboard device.
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dc500
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 103c,2a00 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2562 card 103c,2a00 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 103c,2a02 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 11c1,048c card 11c1,044c rev 03 class 07,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,2a01 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:0e:0: chip 1106,3044 card 103c,2a01 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 1 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 3, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe8100000/19
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[12] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) Matched intel from file name intel.ids in autoconfig
(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.2.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, Intel Integrated Graphics Device
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset 845G found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[12] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[12] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[34] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[35] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 845G
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "845G"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE8100000
(II) intel(0): 1 display pipe available.
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "sil164"
(II) LoadModule: "sil164"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sil164.so
(II) Module sil164: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ch7xxx"
(II) LoadModule: "ch7xxx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7xxx.so
(II) Module ch7xxx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ivch"
(II) LoadModule: "ivch"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ivch.so
(II) Module ivch: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "tfp410"
(II) LoadModule: "tfp410"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tfp410.so
(II) Module tfp410: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ch7017"
(II) LoadModule: "ch7017"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7017.so
(II) Module ch7017: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1600x1200
(II) intel(0): detected 128 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 8060 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping
(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (400, 300) mm
(**) intel(0): DPI set to (130, 173)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x80000203 to 0x80000207
(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS
(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MS[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[14] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)
	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[34] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[35] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 238848 total, 1 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 955388 kB available
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(WW) intel(0): Failed to allocate texture space.
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.
(WW) intel(0): Failed to allocate texture space.
(WW) intel(0): Not enough video memory.  Disabling DRI.
(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(WW) intel(0): EXA greedy migration mode enabled.
(II) EXA(0): Forcing greedy migration option
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 50331648 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007df000 (pgoffset 2015)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x007e0000 (pgoffset 2016)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x017e0000 (pgoffset 6112)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00024fff: HW cursors (20 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00025000-0x0002cfff: logical 3D context (32 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x007df000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x007df000-0x007dffff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x0000000033056000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x007e0000-0x017dffff: front buffer (16384 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x017e0000-0x047dffff: exa offscreen (49152 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x08000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(EE) AIGLX error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 396 x 297
(WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) Configured Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"
(--) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) evaluating device (Generic Keyboard)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) evaluating device (Configured Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(--) Configured Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetGrabKeysState - disabled
SetGrabKeysState - enabled
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
```

Hope this helps! :Smile:  I'm definitely giving you thanks, if for no other reason than the fact that you were willing to read all that code!

----------


## Forlong

I will have a look at your problem tomorrow. It's midnight over here.

----------


## jumponskis

Thanks, I really appreciate your help :Wave:

----------


## jumponskis

I have just discovered something interesting.  When changing my screen resolution the first time I booted up Ubuntu (back when the desktop effects were working before), the text in the white box (representing the screen size I presume) read: Unknown.  When I booted the second time (the session I was using when I chatted with you last), it read: ViewSonic 20".  I have since rebooted again (this being only the third time I have ever booted into Ubuntu), and now that white box representing the screen size in the Monitor Resolution Settings window says Unknown again and the effects are working again.  Three problems with this situation:
1. I want the effects but I am afraid that if I reboot again, I will not be able to use them, again

2. I do not have a 20" ViewSonic.  I have just recently switched from the standard CTF monitor that came with my HP Pavilion a1110n (17" I think), to a 26" VeiwSonic P220f Professional Series given to me by my brother's girlfriend's dad (long story and quite beside the point)

3. When the Monitor Resolution Settings window says Unknown, I only have about 5 choices of resolution and they are all either very poor resolutions or very awkward resolutions (this is not the fault of my monitor because it is a digital imaging monitor and I have taken it past 2048 at 75Hz with no problems), but when it says ViewSonic 20" (and remember it is not a 20" but a 26") I have about 15 different resolution options ranging from 640 up to 2048. Right now I'm on 1024 but ideally I would be using 1600 or at least 1280.

This must have something to do with the issue.  I wouldn't want you to go through all that f*****g code just to find out that it wasn't even a software issue but an issue with the monitor.  Hope this information helps :Confused: 

P.S. I also have Compiz-Fusion 0.6.2 if that helps at all

----------


## Forlong

OK. Thanks for all the info, that should be very helpful.

Please post your */etc/X11/xorg.conf*

And in case it's working right now, your current */var/log/Xorg.0.log* as well.

----------


## jumponskis

Here you are:




```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
EndSection
```




```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
Release Date: 5 September 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2)
Current Operating System: Linux thomas-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686
Build Date: 13 June 2008  01:08:21AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 28 10:16:20 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(==) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(==) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first core pointer device.
(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first keyboard device.
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dc500
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 103c,2a00 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2562 card 103c,2a00 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 103c,2a01 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 103c,2a02 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 11c1,048c card 11c1,044c rev 03 class 07,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,2a01 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:0e:0: chip 1106,3044 card 103c,2a01 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 1 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 3, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe8100000/19
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[12] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) Matched intel from file name intel.ids in autoconfig
(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.2.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, Intel Integrated Graphics Device
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset 845G found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[12] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[12] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[34] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[35] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 845G
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "845G"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE8100000
(II) intel(0): 1 display pipe available.
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "sil164"
(II) LoadModule: "sil164"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sil164.so
(II) Module sil164: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ch7xxx"
(II) LoadModule: "ch7xxx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7xxx.so
(II) Module ch7xxx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ivch"
(II) LoadModule: "ivch"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ivch.so
(II) Module ivch: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "tfp410"
(II) LoadModule: "tfp410"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tfp410.so
(II) Module tfp410: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ch7017"
(II) LoadModule: "ch7017"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7017.so
(II) Module ch7017: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x768
(II) intel(0): detected 128 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 8060 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping
(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MS[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe8002000 - 0xe80027ff (0x800) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[14] -1	0	0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)
	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)
	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[34] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[35] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 238848 total, 1 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 955388 kB available
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Success.
(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xe8100000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xe0000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xe1000000, handle = 0xe1000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xe4000000, handle = 0xe4000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xe5000000, handle = 0xe5000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xe6000000, handle = 0xe6000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(WW) intel(0): EXA greedy migration mode enabled.
(II) EXA(0): Forcing greedy migration option
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31457280 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007df000 (pgoffset 2015)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01000000 (pgoffset 4096)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x06000000 (pgoffset 24576)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00024fff: HW cursors (20 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00025000-0x0002cfff: logical 3D context (32 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x007df000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x007df000-0x007dffff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x0000000034f53000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: front buffer (10240 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x03dfffff: exa offscreen (30720 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x04ffffff: back buffer (10240 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x05ffffff: depth buffer (10240 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x06000000-0x07ffffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x08000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 203
(WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) Configured Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"
(--) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) evaluating device (Generic Keyboard)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) evaluating device (Configured Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(--) Configured Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
SetClientVersion: 0 9
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
SetGrabKeysState - disabled
SetGrabKeysState - enabled
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
SetClientVersion: 0 9
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  204.75  1600 1720 1888 2176  1200 1203 1207 1255 -hsync +vsync (94.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x85.0  235.00  1600 1728 1896 2192  1200 1203 1207 1262 -hsync +vsync (107.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  267.25  2048 2208 2424 2800  1536 1539 1543 1592 -hsync +vsync (95.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  233.50  1920 2064 2264 2608  1440 1443 1447 1493 -hsync +vsync (89.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x84.8  159.50  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1027 1034 1078 -hsync +vsync (91.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x84.9   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x84.9   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x84.6   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 32530
```

----------


## Forlong

> Right now I'm on 1024 but ideally I would be using 1600 or at least 1280.


What would be the ideal resolution for your screen?
1600 times what? 1280 times what?
I'm trying to put you a xorg.conf together.

----------


## jumponskis

> I have just discovered something interesting.  When changing my screen resolution the first time I booted up Ubuntu (back when the desktop effects were working before), the text in the white box (representing the screen size I presume) read: Unknown.  When I booted the second time (the session I was using when I chatted with you last), it read: ViewSonic 20".  I have since rebooted again (this being only the third time I have ever booted into Ubuntu), and now that white box representing the screen size in the Monitor Resolution Settings window says Unknown again and the effects are working again.  Three problems with this situation:
> 1. I want the effects but I am afraid that if I reboot again, I will not be able to use them, again
> 
> 2. I do not have a 20" ViewSonic.  I have just recently switched from the standard CTF monitor that came with my HP Pavilion a1110n (17" I think), to a 26" VeiwSonic P220f Professional Series given to me by my brother's girlfriend's dad (long story and quite beside the point)
> 
> 3. When the Monitor Resolution Settings window says Unknown, I only have about 5 choices of resolution and they are all either very poor resolutions or very awkward resolutions (this is not the fault of my monitor because it is a digital imaging monitor and I have taken it past 2048 at 75Hz with no problems), but when it says ViewSonic 20" (and remember it is not a 20" but a 26") I have about 15 different resolution options ranging from 640 up to 2048. Right now I'm on 1024 but ideally I would be using 1600 or at least 1280.
> 
> This must have something to do with the issue.  I wouldn't want you to go through all that f*****g code just to find out that it wasn't even a software issue but an issue with the monitor.  Hope this information helps
> 
> P.S. I also have Compiz-Fusion 0.6.2 if that helps at all


Hmmm; maybe this isn't the problem.  Now says unknown and it _is_ working... I still don't have the screen resolution I would like though.  I believe it goes 1024x768, 1280x1024,{****x****}, 1600x1200 right? It's a normal shaped monitor, not widescreen.

{****x****}(I think theres another one here; I forget.)

----------


## wissemeier05

dan@dan-laptop:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0409 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: no 'text' plugin with ABI version '20070902' loaded

/usr/bin/compiz.real (scalefilter) - Warn: No compatible text plugin found.





I posted a help topic here http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/sho...d.php?t=843990

Please let me know what I need to do its a little confusing to me.

----------


## Forlong

> Hmmm; maybe this isn't the problem.  Now says unknown and it _is_ working... I still don't have the screen resolution I would like though.  I believe it goes 1024x768, 1280x1024,{****x****}, 1600x1200 right? It's a normal shaped monitor, not widescreen.


First of all: it really doesn't matter that it says Unknown, it does this here as well.

Then it would be really helpful if you had a manual or something similar of that monitor, so you can check what the *ideal* resolution is (I  reckon it's a LCD one, so that's pretty important).
The problem is, you just listed incompatible resolutions.
1024x768 would be a ratio of 4/3 whereas 1280x1024 is 5/4



@wissemeier05: Post the output of 

```
dpkg -l | grep compiz
```

 and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)

----------


## jumponskis

actually it isn't LCD it's a flat panel CRT and I dont have the manual but if I Can find a .pdf manual online I'll post the resolutions

----------


## alexmclaren

I have run into a common problem, though none of the solutions I have looked at seem to work. Here is the issue, I have problem loading the extra effects into the environment, I have run the suggested compiz-check with the following results:

composite extension FAIL - composite option in etc/X11/xorg.conf has been set to '0'. (is this a simple binary option?)

Hardware/setup problems FAIL - no further details 

what actions can I take? I had previously installed compiz-config and emerald from the package manager...

many thanks

Alex.

----------


## jumponskis

Well, the .pdf file from the ViewSonic website is terrible there are blank and half translated pages.  What I did find out is that they have no support for linux (not surprising) and that is why it says unknown.  It also _does_ matter if it says unknown as opposed to ViewSonic 20" because when it says unknown, I am unable to pick the monitor's native resolutions as they are not listed.  Also, It _is_ a 20"; I measured it (never believe people who are trying to give something away).  It is a 22" monitor (CRT) with a 20" _viewable_ screen.  Viewsonic Professional Series p220f in black.  I cannot find the native resolutions I've looked for hours.  Customer support was.... not so computer savvy, shall we say.  Oh, and desktop effects are not working again.

----------


## jumponskis

> use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)


*@alexmclaren*: When posting code, you have to use the # button (or so I've heard...  :Smile:  )

----------


## jumponskis

You aren't by any chance using an nvidia card are you?

----------


## jumponskis

*@alexmclaren:* disregard the last post if you have an ATI card, as it is irrelevant.  I only asked because I'd read that using the .xgl method with an nvidia setup would make your computer EXTREMELY slow (who was it that said that... OH YEAH it was Forlong; thank you for the tip!)  If you would direct your browser to the following thread you will find that your question has been solved already.  The search function is always helpful.  :Smile: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...site+extension
Read the Thread from the beginning and _PLEASE_ let me know if this worked for you as well.

----------


## jumponskis

*@alexmclaren:* press Alt+F2, select terminal in the list and then select run.  When it opens copy and paste this code


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

Ignore any warning messages; they just tell you that ubuntu is creating a backup file.  Then close the terminal and try doing what you couldn't do before.
2 hours ago I posted that my desktop effects were also not working.  When I tried this command it fixed everything up.

----------


## jumponskis

> ok cool, can you explain the code a bit, just so I understand what i'm doing and might be able to make sense of it ... ?


The terminal, as you've probably already guessed is the Linux version of MS-DOS or the command prompt window (cmd.exe in windows)  This code will update your xorg.conf file.  If you want to view that file you will see the instructions for yourself.*Applications>Accessories>Text Editor* then click open, select file system on the left hand column, open the etc folder, then the X11 folder.  In it is your xorg.conf file which configures the system resources, graphics card, keyboard, mouse, and monitor.  But I already did all that and read the instructions which say to put that code in terminal and it will update the file for you.

----------


## alexmclaren

well, it's done, the screen blinked at me wildly and nothing seems to ahve changed much ... i can still play with the visual effects though, but the speed is as inihibiting as before ... where did you find the further ATI Radeon Linux drivers beyon x1300? would using the x1300 be a problem?

----------


## jumponskis

> well, it's done, the screen blinked at me wildly and nothing seems to ahve changed much ... i can still play with the visual effects though, but the speed is as inihibiting as before ... where did you find the further ATI Radeon Linux drivers beyon x1300? would using the x1300 be a problem?


let me get the link for you.  Are you running a 32bit or 64bit copy of ubuntu? well yes using the windows ones you found would be a problem but I discovered the drivers are the same...which is odd as they are different card lines....

EDIT: nvm you found the driver before I did anyway. This is the link to the install instructions https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206...at86-inst.html

----------


## alexmclaren

ok so the linux x86 ati driver, as you say seems to be the same as the linux x86_64, and is a .run file

----------


## alexmclaren

ah! thanks! i'll give it a go!

----------


## jumponskis

> ok so the linux x86 ati driver, as you say seems to be the same as the linux x86_64


no 64 is for a 64bit OS.  For example Vista Home and Home Premium are 32 bit systems, where as Vista Ultimate is a 64bit system.  Trust me, stick with the other one.

P.S.: How did the game turn out I never managed to find it.  Bastards probably aired it on PayPerView just like all the Cricket matches...

----------


## alexmclaren

spain emerged victorious! (it's been a while, they deserved it), on another note, i tried to run the automatic installation by entering ''ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86_64.run'' in the terminal, which is what i think they ask me to do in the installation page, but this doesn't make sense to me, nor does it work ...

----------


## jumponskis

> spain emerged victorious! (it's been a while, they deserved it), on another note, i tried to run the automatic installation by entering ''ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86_64.run'' in the terminal, which is what i think they ask me to do in the installation page, but this doesn't make sense to me, nor does it work ...


Hmmm... let me take a look...  sorry I was gone so long I was adding a signature hehe.

It looks like this installer is for Red Hat and suse linux distributions only.  I'm running ubuntu and I'm guessing you are as well.  This is as far as I can help you but someone more experienced in writing script would more than likely be able to help you.  I recommend you check back tomorrow or in a couple of hours when Forlong might be on.  But if you want help getting the cube and you know which version of compiz-fusion you have I can definitely help you.

----------


## alexmclaren

ooh! oki, how can i get you that info?

----------


## jumponskis

http://albertomilone.com/  I want you to look at this page as it might be the answer to your problems.  It seems like a perfect solution to your driver problems.  :Smile:   and have you down loaded compiz-fusion yet?  Check if you have it installed by going to *System>Preferences* and if the second one down says advanced desktop effects settings you have it installed

----------


## alexmclaren

I ahve compiz-fusion 0.7.4-0ubuntu5 (main) with 0.7.4ubuntu1 (extra)

----------


## jumponskis

ok did you take a peek at that website? look near the bottom of the fist page it should talk about envy NG

----------


## jumponskis

don't fuss with synaptic manager at the moment

----------


## alexmclaren

yup i've insalled envy NG, and ran it, and rebooted ... should be good now, ... but how do i get the cube going?

----------


## jumponskis

http://forlong.blogage.de/article/20...piz-Fusion-074

Forlong's own blog for setting-up compiz.  This is what i followed and it seemed painless to me. First off you have to make sure your desktop effects are set to extra

----------


## kodger

Thank you

----------


## jumponskis

> Thank you


your welcome (what did I do?)

----------


## bernerbits

Hey all, 

I'm running Hardy Heron on an old Dell Dimension 3000 with an integrated 82865G Intel graphics chipset. Back in the Edgy days direct rendering worked fine but now I'm not able to get direct rendering for the life of me, nor can I get indirect rendering to work with Compiz.

Here's the output of "lspci |grep -i vga":



```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
```

Here's my xorg.conf:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Module"
	Load		"dri"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"dbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"	"true"
	Option		"DRI"			"true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	Option		"AIGLX"	"true"
EndSection

Section	"DRI"
	Group		"video"
	Mode		0660
EndSection

Section	"Extensions"
	Option	"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection
```

Here's the output of "glxinfo |grep render":



```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11
```

Here's the output of "grep -C8 -i glx -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log":



```
Current Operating System: Linux DellDesktop 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686
Build Date: 21 May 2008  12:19:32PM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 30 11:08:09 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
--
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(**) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
--
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
--
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xec000000, handle = 0xec000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xed000000, handle = 0xed000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xee000000, handle = 0xee000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(WW) intel(0): EXA greedy migration mode enabled.
(II) EXA(0): Forcing greedy migration option
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31457280 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
--
(II) intel(0): 0x000df000-0x000dffff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x0000000012491000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: front buffer (10240 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x03dfffff: exa offscreen (30720 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x04ffffff: back buffer (10240 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x05ffffff: depth buffer (10240 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x06000000-0x07ffffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x08000000:            end of aperture
(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000010, page table error
(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00000029
(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 17
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled
(WW) intel(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used
(WW) intel(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
--
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 306 x 230
(WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) Configured Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"
(--) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
```

The results of attempting to run compiz (note that it can't find texture_from_pixmap even in _indirect_ rendering mode):



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2572 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

The results of trying to run an OpenGL application:



```
freeglut Unable to create direct context rendering for window 'app'
This may hurt performance.
fps=6.08
```

And finally, the results of compiz-check:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

I've combed a zillion blogs and forums and tried a bajillion permutations of xorg.conf settings that claim to work, to no avail.

Any help getting this to work (or pointing me in the right direction) would be great!! Even if I don't get compiz running (I could really care less), right now I have an OpenGL-based project that runs at about 6-9fps; hopefully I can at least fix that!

UPDATE: After installing the -dbg extensions for mesa-dri, I discovered that I was missing a .drirc file! I ran apt-get install driconfig, ran it as root, and everything started working fine.

----------


## jumponskis

Ok forlong I don't know where you've been, but in your absence I have lost windows, lost grub, lost ubuntu, recovered grub and ubuntu, and still canot boot onto windows.  I selected the restore os on accident and it went to work formatting my c: drive so I hard-shut off the computer a the switch before more things could be deleted(not remembering that this would only further screw up the partition)  and I desperately need help from an experianced verteran of 2 years such as yourself.  compiz is working very nicely now but the monitor is only detected every so often so the resolution still sucks.  Right now I'm only worried about bootting into windows, getting my movies, essays, and music, and getting the hell out of dodge(or a dodgy os from microsoft-in-the-head) I will then format the entire drive half and half (71gb to windows, 71 GB to Ubuntu, the rest of the 160GB for the stinkin' partition that they wont let you edit and it's locked or sumthing)as I dont have much info on ubuntu here to lose as Ive only had it about 6 days.  I can get in to grub, select Windows XP Home Edition, but the next screen says Starting up... and the next line under that says _ and the _ just keeps blinking.  It's really ******* me off.  I'm not a complete idiot so I tried helping my self before coming and whining to everyone here,  I've tried gparted, supergrub livecd, normal grub commands in terminal, ntfsprogs, testdisk, god I CANNOT LOSE 160GB OF MUSIC MOVIES AND HOMEWORK ALLRIGHT I CANNOT KEEP MY COOL ANYLONGER SOMEONE HELP ME BEFORE I START DOING SOMETHING CRAZY!

----------


## atariluc

Compiz check gives me this:

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Xgl

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Xgl on Nvidia chip. 

any ideas??? txs in advance.

----------


## jumponskis

@atariluc:  try opening terminal and pasting this in:



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

read my previous post to alexmclaren to find out what this code does.

In fact, read my whole conversation with alexmclaren, if you did the same as I told him it will fix your problem.

----------


## jumponskis

@forlong: I have found the supported resolutions and stuff that you asked for forlong they are on this webpage http://www.fixya.com/support/p400455...22_crt_monitor
but I would like some help getting windows back if you know anything about that.(see a couple posts back)

----------


## wissemeier05

dan@dan-laptop:~$ dpkg -l | grep compiz
ii  compiz                                     1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-core                                1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-dev                                 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager - deve
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra                0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Collection of extra plugins from OpenComposi
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                 0.7.4-0ubuntu5                                     Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing f
ii  compiz-gnome                               1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOM
ii  compiz-plugins                             1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                                   OpenGL window and compositing manager - plug
ii  compizconfig-backend-gconf                 0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager              0.7.4-0ubuntu2                                     Compiz configuration settings manager
ii  desktop-effects-kde                        0.4                                                compiz setup tool for KDE
rc  emerald                                    0.7.2-0ubuntu2                                     Decorator for compiz-fusion
ii  libcompizconfig0                           0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  libemeraldengine0                          0.7.2-0ubuntu2                                     Decoration engines for compiz-fusion
ii  python-compizconfig                        0.7.4-0ubuntu1                                     Compiz configuration system bindings

----------


## decideci

sometimes i just DISLIKE ubuntu! 

today there were like 37 updates. some xorg stuff and openoffice....
updating worked fine... until i came back to my computer, after having turned if off... compiz does not start anymore. and there seems to be NO change in the xorg.conf or anywhere else... 

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

YAY! everything is ok! but compiz says

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

i already had so much pain with compiz and my gfx drivers... FGLRX never really worked for me. aiglx worked with compiz until now... (although i had slow video playback. desktop was fast and very usable).

any help would be appreciated  :Sad:

----------


## hamdy

> hamdy@Mohamed-PC:~$ ./compiz-check
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
>  Driver in use:         vesa
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
> ...


Does this mean i ll never be able to use compiz ??

btw i used to use beryl perfectly on ubuntu 6.10 with the same PC

----------


## lomaxfalconer

just changed cards from a ati 1950 pro to a 8800 GT
did a full fresh install of 8.04. trying to run War craft but it crashes. i see a can not get Compiz running also.

my out put is  

Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size

----------


## jumponskis

> just changed cards from a ati 1950 pro to a 8800 GT
> did a full fresh install of 8.04. trying to run War craft but it crashes. i see a can not get Compiz running also.
> 
> my out put is  
> 
> Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
>  Driver in use:         nvidia
> ...



go into system>administration>synaptic package manager and search for envy ng.  you will be shown three packages.  Download them all and restart.  run envy.  This will keep your cards driver updated with the newest stable release available at any given time.  Then run compiz check again and post your results.

read this thread starting with page 15 to the end.  You will find your problem was posted by alexmclaren as well.  follow the same instructions I gave him and you should be good to go.

----------


## rainInSpain

hi all. this is the o/p when i run the compiz check script
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The openchrome driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y



then a window titled hardware drivers opens up....and there isnt a list...so i suppose that means that there arent any prop drivers available  :Sad: 
also i realize that via's support for linux is generally not something to sing about. 
really are there ANY EFFECTS AT ALL that i could enable?
initially (i.e. just after installing ubuntu, i went to system->preferrences->appearance and in the visual effects tab, tried to enable normal effects (instead of the default 'none') and it gave an error of 'desktop effects could not be enabled'

----------


## jumponskis

if forlong ever checks new posts on his thread again maybe he can help but thats too out-of-my-league for me to even BS my way through  :LOL:

----------


## Check3check

I have an Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT and I'm having no luck. 




```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: nv driver in use
```

Help?  :Sad:

----------


## Neo_The_User

My computer screens are just too good for compiz. Get this:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Your current resolution is too high to run Compiz. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your resolution is 2880x900 but the maximum 3D texture size that your
 graphics card is capable of is 2048x2048. Thus Compiz will not be able to run
 on this setup. You have to decrease the resolution first (in case you are
 using a dual-head setup, try disabling one monitor and run the script again). 

neo@neo-desktop:~$ 


AHAHAHA! I want 2 screens with desktop effects and when I went to the ATI website it said it could support 2980x1500!

----------


## Neo_The_User

> I have an Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT and I'm having no luck. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
> ...


Try using Envy-gtk / Envy-core with automatic hardware detection. Install it, run it, restart. I absolutly hate whatever Ubuntu does to the nVIDIA drivers. As soon as I put an ATi card in my machine I never ever boot up in low graphics mode. And I use the drivers from the ATi website! You already have a very expensive GPU so I recommend not switching to the latest ATi Radeon HD. As soon as nVIDIA and Ubuntu touch each other, your in for a very very boring wild and messed up mess.

----------


## ogredeschnique

I was having trouble getting compiz/desktop effects running from a usb boot. This should help me? THat way I can plug my usb into any computer and run compiz? Can you tell that I am a complete noob? ha ha. 

This seems like something I will probably stay up way too late messing with. THanks for the script and the thread.

----------


## bobetko

All I get is an error

bob@ubuntu:~$ ./compiz-check
./compiz-check: line 1: --00:27:51--: command not found
./compiz-check: line 10: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
./compiz-check: line 12: syntax error: unexpected end of file


Ubuntu 8.04, 2.4Ghz Quad, 2GB RAM, 8800GT Nvidia with dual screen

----------


## cremestar

all i get is whenever i tried compiz, the screen flashes and then no compiz, back to normal..its REALLY annoying me

----------


## jamh.unm

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   KDE
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1200: unary operator expected
/usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1920: unary operator expected
           [ OK ]


Q6600 @ 2.66
2MB RAM
GeForce 8800 GTX
Kubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04.1

please help

----------


## svenpikk

I have a problem wiht compiz fusion too. I uninstalled it and all of its packages and stuff(found the instructions from here -> *http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533201* )cuz it stopped working for some reason and I couldn't start it any more. Then reinstalled it and it still isn't working, i installed the compiz-check thingie and it said that everything should work fine on my system...can any1 help?!

----------


## cremestar

whoops...i just realized i forgot to give the readings from compiz-check.. i have the same thing as check3check...

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: nv driver in use

i just tried envy-gtk, but it said that it didn't recognize the 9600gt, and so there was no suitable driver for it. any help??? please?

----------


## crazyness003

> ....
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX


You shouldnt need aiglx. That module is used for ATI's

try this 


```
sudo apt-get remove xserver-aiglx
```

I'd wait to get a second opinion on that though...im not 100% positive

Also, try using the nvidia driver instead of nv. Use EnvyNG for more simplistic-ness They have the latest released nvidia driver, precompiled. That may also be a problem

I got this


```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

If i can run compiz, you should be able too

----------


## Scarlett

I just installed a new card (nvidia 280 gtx) and it broke my Ubuntu so I reinstalled.  I've got most of it working ok now but I'm having some problems with the 3D acceleration.  Basically, I have none.  This is the output from compiz-check:



```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Unknown device 05e1 (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

And my xorg.conf:



```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Boardname	"VESA driver (generic)"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
	Driver		"vesa"
	Screen	0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	Vendorname	"Generic LCD Display"
	Modelname	"LCD Panel 1680x1050"
	Horizsync	31.5-65.5
	Vertrefresh	56.0 - 65.0
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x768@60" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1440x900@60" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1600x1024@60" 136.36 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1680x1050@60" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
	Gamma	1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Defaultdepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Virtual	1680	1050
		Modes		"1680x1050@60"	"1600x1024@60"	"1440x900@60"	"1280x800@60"	"1280x720@60"	"1280x768@60"	"800x600@60"	"800x600@56"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"GLcore"
	Load		"v4l"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
EndSection
```

I'm not sure how the vesa driver got in there.  Synaptic tells me I've installed the latest nvidia-glx drivers but they don't seem to be doing anything.  I'm stuck.

----------


## fishbulb1022

Hey, works great, thanks. (i'd give you a real thanks thing but i'm new and haven't figured that out yet) Anyway, compiz was working without the proprietary drivers, but it wasn't working right. I have 4 desktops, but only 3 show up in the bottom left corner. Also, everything I have in the task bar shows up on all of them, instead of only on the one i was using. If i click a new workspace (one of my three choices, instead of using the cube) the screen only shows my wallpaper. I installed the proprietary drivers to try and fix the problem, and compiz quit working entirely. Thanks to compiz-check, i've gotten it back to where it was without the driver, but its still not perfect. here's what compiz-check shows now...Gathering information about your system...



```
Distribution:          Ubuntu 7.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      Xgl

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

Thanks again for getting me this far, any tips on getting it the rest of the way would be well appreciated!

----------


## fishbulb1022

> I just installed a new card (nvidia 280 gtx) and it broke my Ubuntu so I reinstalled.  I've got most of it working ok now but I'm having some problems with the 3D acceleration.  Basically, I have none.  This is the output from compiz-check:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Unknown device 05e1 (rev a1)
>  Driver in use:         vesa
> ...


go to the synaptic package manager, and do a search for xgl. make sure you have xserver-xgl installed. hope this helps.

----------


## dexter.deepak

here's what i get on my friend's PC on running the script :


```
:~$ compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

Distribution: Ubuntu 8.04
Desktop environment: GNOME
Graphics chip: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
Driver in use: intel
Rendering method: AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

Checking for texture_from_pixmap... [FAIL]
Checking for non power of two support... [FAIL]
Checking for composite extension... [ OK ]
Checking for FBConfig... [FAIL]
Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 800: unary operator expected
/usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1280: unary operator expected
[ OK ]
```

what to do next ?

----------


## SunThief

I ran Compiz check, and this is what I got.

crystal@crystal-laptop:~$ compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   Xfce
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         Unknown
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 800: unary operator expected
/usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1280: unary operator expected
grep: /home/crystal/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml: No such file or directory
           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Detected driver is not on Compiz' whitelist. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your driver is not known (most probably not able) to work with Compiz.
 See http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware for details. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y
crystal@crystal-laptop:~$ 

I don't understand what's wrong; when it shows me an alternate driver, it's nvidia.  I click on it to enable it and it won't install it.

----------


## dexter.deepak

and here are some more of the output :
By running the above in terminal its enabling the desktop effects but after rebooting unable to see desktop effects.


```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa compiz --replace
/usr/bin/compiz: 79: 0: not found
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
WARNING: Failed to open config file /etc/modprobe.d/options.save: Permission denied
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a02 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
```

some more :


```
Distribution: Ubuntu 8.04
Desktop environment: GNOME
Graphics chip: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
Driver in use: vesa
Rendering method: AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system... [SKIP]

Checking for hardware/setup problems... [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
proper driver for your graphics card.
```

----------


## dexter.deepak

sorry , duplicated the above post.

----------


## zanemccaig

Hi I used the compiz-check and got the following

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Fglrx driver not properly installed, you are using the Mesa driver.
```

Compiz worked fine right after I first installed the restricted driver but then I installed my updates and it stopped and I had to change it in failsafe Gnome. I can turn on the visual effects but when I do th whole screen jsut goes white. Also if i look in my restricted drivers program the ATI driver is no longer listed. Please help me!

----------


## tnag51

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04

 Desktop environment:   GNOME

 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)

 Driver in use:         nvidia

 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]

 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]

 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]

 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:

 Error: Your current resolution is too high to run Compiz. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your resolution is 3360x1050 but the maximum 3D texture size that your graphics card is capable of is 2048x2048. Thus Compiz will not be able to run on this setup. You have to decrease the resolution first (in case you are using a dual-head setup, try disabling one monitor and run the script again).
```

This is what I get from a compiz-check. I'm using nvidia with Twinview. I can use the compiz effects, but they only carry over one monitor and 1/4th of the 2nd monitor. I'm trying to figure out how to have Ubuntu recognize two desktops, even though it's 1 video card. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## jlp09550

Hello,

I'm having problem with the "Desktop effects could not be enabled" issue.
I have ran compiz-check and got this:



```
jared@jared-laptop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

jared@jared-laptop:~$
```

There was an error earlier with the "hardware/setup problems" where the driver was blacklisted for known issues. However, it asked if I wish to remove the blacklist for the driver and I did so. Nevertheless, I still get the error.

Thanks,
Jared  :Smile:

----------


## avatarowoe

I just upgraded to hardy from gusty. I don't know much about linux or ubuntu so well explained solutions would be appreciated.

Compiz-check:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

Compiz:


```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Found laptop using ati driver. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

----------


## pseudo-random

@ avatarowoe
Can you post the content of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
I suspect you're missing either Load "glx" in your module section or you haven't got the fglrx driver setup right. There's lots of threads about fglrx so I'm not going to go there.
Darthcoles in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759076 had the wrong driver installed so you may just need to re-install the binary ATI driver. 
Let's start with your xorg.conf though...

----------


## avatarowoe

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]"
	Driver		"ati"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]"
	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection
```

----------


## avatarowoe

I think I fixed it. I installed the fglrx, though I don't think I did it fully as I still get MESA during fglrxinfo but I ran compiz-check and it said that my driver was blacklisted and I bypassed it. I was able to enable desktop effects but it is very laggy and I can't find the custom setting even though compiz is installed. 

Edit:I did some more things and I restarted and it said ubuntu had to load low graphics mode and then booted up normally. How can I change this. I still can't see custom in the visual effects section.

New xorg.conf:


```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver      "synaptics"
	Option	    "SendCoreEvents" "true"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto-dev"
	Option	    "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "stylus"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option	    "Type" "stylus"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "eraser"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option	    "Type" "eraser"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "cursor"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option	    "Type" "cursor"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Generic Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]"
	Driver      "ati"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
	Driver      "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]"
	Monitor    "Generic Monitor"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes    "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## boballen55

nice tool for new users.

----------


## Garratt

ok, i tried doing it via the nvidia website but no luck. says its unable to open the package. so firstly compiz check:



```
Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: nv driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card.
```

No Propeity drivers are in use on this system.

Secondly:


```
garratt@ubuntu:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
No whitelisted driver found
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

thirdly:


```
garratt@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep compiz
ii  compiz                                     1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                         OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-core                                1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                         OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra                0.7.4-0ubuntu1                           Collection of extra plugins from OpenComposi
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                 0.7.4-0ubuntu5                           Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing f
ii  compiz-gnome                               1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                         OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOM
ii  compiz-plugins                             1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7                         OpenGL window and compositing manager - plug
ii  compizconfig-backend-gconf                 0.7.4-0ubuntu1                           Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager              0.7.4-0ubuntu2                           Compiz configuration settings manager
ii  libcompizconfig0                           0.7.4-0ubuntu1                           Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  python-compizconfig                        0.7.4-0ubuntu1                           Compiz configuration system bindings
```

forthly:


```
root@ubuntu:~# /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
```

because thats not printing out anything useful, my system is:
AMD Phenom Quad core processor 9550, 2.2Ghz 512 L2 cache.
3 GB ram
600 gb hdd (win boot)
80 gb  hdd (ubuntu boot)
Nvidia 9600 GT.

EDIT: fifly: might help if i use the correct code:


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
EndSection
```


this is a brand new install of ubuntu i did today, i fully updated with no problems, and installed a few extras with ultamatix. restricted codecs and drivers, w32 drivers. no problems. a friend on msn told me to run glxgears- i recieved about 800fps, after all updates its down around 400fps. should be about 1500+fps im guessing if i had correct drivers.

Any help will be greatly appriciated  :Very Happy: 
I basically get the same "Permission denied" when trying to open up the nvidia gfx card drivers downloaded from their site using:
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x68-173.14.12-pkg1.run
so i dunno, the site says i also need development program gcc or something i got nFI how to get that, im new to linux. :LOL: 

EDIT: went to add/remove programs and installed nvidia-new  drivers that way, restarted system, and no difference, now tho i can't even run glxgears....

----------


## Garratt

I downloaded ENVY and that solved all my problems...

That guy is a genuis. Thanks mate.!

----------


## p3la

Hello everyone, I just ran the compiz program and came up with the following text.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc R420 JK [Radeon X800]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Fglrx driver not properly installed, you are using the Mesa driver.
```

What does this mean? Thanks.

----------


## linuxuser1729

What do I do now?

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 400 (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y

Problem is, there already is a proprietary driver installed

----------


## JoKeR123

After trying to add some desktop effects on my computer, i ran into a problem. 
I got to the part where i installed the custom setting, it said "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"
I ran the Compiz-Check program and this is what it said...





> joker@joker-laptop:~$ compiz-check
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
>  Driver in use:         intel
>  Rendering method:      None
> ...



How can I fix the Rendering Method Problem?

----------


## JoKeR123

I guess i got the same problem as the guy above the one I just posted...

----------


## briancb

Compiz was running fine until I went into 'Sessions Options' and selected remember currently-running applications. After that nothing worked no title bar,unable to use alt click to move window, workspaces locked, nothing I selected in ccsm worked. Tried all suggested advice.

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Xgl

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Xgl on Nvidia chip. 

brian@Dad:~$ compiz
compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":1.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
brian@Dad:~$ compiz --replace

compiz

Nothing after that. So closed Terminal and opened a new one and ran compiz.
brian@Dad:~$ compiz
compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":1.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
brian@Dad:~$ 

Any suggestions please?

Brian

----------


## Garratt

both of you try this, it fixed all my problems....

http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

this will delete any dodgy drivers ubuntu preloaded and install the correct ones (nvidia AND ATI!!) straight from database, you just install and run and application, instructions are on the website, its very easy.

Theres also a bug warning on the front page saying you will need to delete drivers after updating ubuntu, hinting at when  you update to 8.10 (assuming your using 8.04) you will need to delete those drivers... i dunno, something like that, just ignore it... i got stuck on that for ages, and then realised why, and what he means. just read carefully download instructions and rest runs itself pretty much.

----------


## Garratt

> this is a brand new install of ubuntu i did today, i fully updated with no problems, and installed a few extras with ultamatix. restricted codecs and drivers, w32 drivers. no problems. a friend on msn told me to run glxgears- i recieved about 800fps, after all updates its down around 400fps. should be about 1500+fps im guessing if i had correct drivers.


just to showoff   :Biggrin:  



```
garratt@ubuntu:~$ glxgears
41590 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8317.932 FPS
48013 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9602.535 FPS
45140 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9027.886 FPS
45594 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9118.224 FPS
45524 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9104.337 FPS
45265 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9052.931 FPS
```

----------


## briancb

Yes I had already run Envy which made no difference

----------


## shaolindogpaw

Hi, I switched to linux a little while ago. I was using Gutsy, everything worked fine. Went to Hardy... lost compiz. I've been trying everything i could try over the past 2 months and i am past the point of frustration. I absolutley love linux and this forum is great, but i just don't know what im doing wrong, posted below is my information, any help at all would be massively appreciated. 

For some reason i have 26 xorg.conf files > this is the output of the xorg.conf without any numbers: 



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:19 PDT 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Default Screen" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
    VendorName     "NEC"
    ModelName      "NEC MultiSync LCD1565"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 63.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
    ModeLine       "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "monitor1"
    VendorName     "Plug 'n' Play"
    ModelName      "Plug 'n' Play"
    Gamma           1
    ModeLine       "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA"
    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "device1"
    Driver         "nv"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA"
    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Virtual     1280 960
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1024x768@60" "1280x960@60" "1024x768@70" "1024x768@75" "832x624@75" "800x600@60" "800x600@75" "800x600@72" "800x600@56" "640x480@75" "640x480@72" "640x480@60"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "screen1"
    Device         "device1"
    Monitor        "monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "640x480@60" "640x480@72" "640x480@75" "800x600@56" "800x600@72" "800x600@75" "800x600@60" "832x624@75" "1024x768@75" "1024x768@70" "1024x768@60" "1280x960@60"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


This is the result of the compiz test:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

I used EnvyNG to install the drivers for my nvidia geforce fx 5200. I don't have an option for restricted drivers in my administration menu. Whenever i run compiz -- replace, i loose all of the borders for my windows and have to restart the x server. Can somebody please help me out.

----------


## JoKeR123

> both of you try this, it fixed all my problems....
> 
> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
> 
> this will delete any dodgy drivers ubuntu preloaded and install the correct ones (nvidia AND ATI!!) straight from database, you just install and run and application, instructions are on the website, its very easy.
> 
> Theres also a bug warning on the front page saying you will need to delete drivers after updating ubuntu, hinting at when  you update to 8.10 (assuming your using 8.04) you will need to delete those drivers... i dunno, something like that, just ignore it... i got stuck on that for ages, and then realised why, and what he means. just read carefully download instructions and rest runs itself pretty much.


When i tried Installing the NVIDIA driver, EnvyNG said that i "Nvidia card not found"
I also tried the ATI one as well.
This is my Compiz Check for my laptop...




> joker@joker-laptop:~$ compiz-check
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
> Distribution: Ubuntu 8.04
> Desktop environment: GNOME
> Graphics chip: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> Driver in use: intel
> Rendering method: None
> ...



What kind of Driver Should I use?

----------


## zieglerj

I'm helping out a friend who is new to Ubuntu and we're having some problems getting compiz going for him. 
The read-out from compiz check is: 
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 15)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) n

The driver he has set-up is through Envy NG. The restricted driver that ubuntu originaly used didn't allow me to enable compiz either. I know his video card is a little old but isn't there anything I can do to get compiz working for him?

----------


## pro003

now i bump in to this problem too



```
More than one running X server detected --sorry, the script can not handle that. Aborting
```

seem like dual head in aticonfig does not work well.

if anyone finds solution, pls post it.

----------


## shaolindogpaw

Well, I fixed it, sort of. I backed up my important files and installed Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. Ran from the live cd then installed. For some reason UE takes a long time to load at first, and you'll get a command prompt at first, but don't be fooled, it goes away.

I used EnvyNG to install my card and compiz is now working better than its ever worked before. I've got the cube, reflections, firefox catches on flames and burns away... very cool.

----------


## Garratt

> Well, I fixed it, sort of. I backed up my important files and installed Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. Ran from the live cd then installed. For some reason UE takes a long time to load at first, and you'll get a command prompt at first, but don't be fooled, it goes away.
> 
> I used EnvyNG to install my card and compiz is now working better than its ever worked before. I've got the cube, reflections, firefox catches on flames and burns away... very cool.



Thats strange, must have been something stuck in there that EnvyNG didn't uninstall the first time. but yea, generally if you don't really know what your doing or its a new install, EnvyNG works wonders.

----------


## Mhawkins1

I cannot get my desktop visual effects enabled. I just got my resolution problem resolved with the help of overdrank. I'm pretty sure that I have the right graphics card drivers installed because I am now able to change my resolution. My screen has adjusted itself slightly to the right. I have ran Compiz-Check the results are as follows:


```
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ wget http://blogage.de/files/4359/download -O compiz-check
--22:41:33--  http://blogage.de/files/4359/download
           => `compiz-check'
Resolving blogage.de... 78.46.34.206
Connecting to blogage.de|78.46.34.206|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 27,814 (27K) [application/octet-stream]

100%[====================================>] 27,814        38.69K/s             

22:41:34 (38.55 KB/s) - `compiz-check' saved [27814/27814]

mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ chmod +x compiz-check
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) Y
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_legacy failed: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko: No such file or directory

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSWARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko: No such file or directory
```

I would appreciate any help available and thank you.

----------


## Reves-Yosoy

Sorry, I came here by following the instructions of saint Google, I'd like to activate compiz in my computer, I've already run compiz-check and this is what I've got:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
 Driver in use:         savage
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: Detected driver is not on the whitelist. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your driver is not widely known to work with Compiz and thus may be
 blacklisted on certain distributions.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm sure you can help me, thank you.

----------


## pro003

```
apt-get update
apt-get install build-essential
```

then I had to type in the terminal



```
uname -r
```

to find out what kernel version you're running. 



```
apt-get install linux-headers-"2.6.-hereyourkernelversion"
```



```
wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/
NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
```



```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
```



```
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
```

after that



```
reboot
```

you should now install 


```
sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

after this go to System -> Preferences -> ADvanced Desktop Settings
and enable effects you want...

If it still doesn't work you may change your xorg.conf file:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```


then added these two lines under the *Screen* section :

_Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

_then added these lines under *Device* :

_Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
Option "RenderAccel" "true"_

added one line under *ServerLayout* :
_
Option AIGLX "on"_

Finally at the end of the file I added these lines :

_Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection_

hope you're gonna amake it  :Smile:

----------


## Mhawkins1

> ```
> apt-get update
> apt-get install build-essential
> ```
> 
> then I had to type in the terminal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I followed these steps but it was a NO GO. I  have the x64 edition maybe that's why. My results are as follows:


```
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the list directory
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install build-essential
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the list directory
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install build-essential
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
mhawkins@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
[sudo] password for mhawkins: 
root@ubuntu:~# apt-get update
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy Release
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/main Packages
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/restricted Packages
Err cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/main Packages
  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
Err cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/restricted Packages
  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy Release.gpg                             
Ign http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Translation-en_US               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg                      
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy Release                       
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg                   
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US      
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release                
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages              
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Packages          
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/restricted Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/universe Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Packages     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/universe Packages
W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs

W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install build-essentialuname -r
E: Command line option 'r' [from -r] is not known.
root@ubuntu:~# uname -r
2.6.24-21-generic
root@ubuntu:~# apt-get update
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/main Translation-en_US                 
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/restricted Translation-en_US           
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy Release                                
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/main Packages                           
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/restricted Packages                     
Err cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/main Packages                           
  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
Err cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1) hardy/restricted Packages                     
  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy Release.gpg                                                                 
Ign http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Translation-en_US                                                   
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg                                                          
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg                   
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US        
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy Release                       
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release                
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages              
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg           
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/universe Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/universe Packages
W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs

W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install build-essential
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  linux-headers-2.6.24-19 dkms linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  g++ g++-4.2 libstdc++6-4.2-dev
Suggested packages:
  g++-multilib g++-4.2-multilib gcc-4.2-doc libstdc++6-4.2-dbg libstdc++6-4.2-doc
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  build-essential g++ g++-4.2 libstdc++6-4.2-dev
0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 4260kB of archives.
After this operation, 16.4MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main libstdc++6-4.2-dev 4.2.3-2ubuntu7 [1217kB]
Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main g++-4.2 4.2.3-2ubuntu7 [3035kB]
Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main g++ 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 [1450B]
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main build-essential 11.3ubuntu1 [7070B]
Fetched 4260kB in 5s (827kB/s)    
Selecting previously deselected package libstdc++6-4.2-dev.
(Reading database ... 126165 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libstdc++6-4.2-dev (from .../libstdc++6-4.2-dev_4.2.3-2ubuntu7_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package g++-4.2.
Unpacking g++-4.2 (from .../g++-4.2_4.2.3-2ubuntu7_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package g++.
Unpacking g++ (from .../g++_4%3a4.2.3-1ubuntu6_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package build-essential.
Unpacking build-essential (from .../build-essential_11.3ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Setting up libstdc++6-4.2-dev (4.2.3-2ubuntu7) ...
Setting up g++-4.2 (4.2.3-2ubuntu7) ...
Setting up g++ (4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6) ...

Setting up build-essential (11.3ubuntu1) ...
root@ubuntu:~# uname -r
2.6.24-21-generic
root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install linux-headers-"2.6.24-21-generic"
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  linux-headers-2.6.24-19 dkms linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
root@ubuntu:~# wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/
--18:29:55--  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/
           => `index.html'
Resolving us.download.nvidia.com... 98.174.29.91, 98.174.29.24
Connecting to us.download.nvidia.com|98.174.29.91|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
18:29:56 ERROR 404: Not Found.

root@ubuntu:~# NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
-bash: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run: command not found
root@ubuntu:~#
```

More help is needed PLEASE.

----------


## pro003

you need to go to nvidia site and download linux driver... when you have downloaded it place it your home dir
then press ctrl+alt+F1, you will exit from x and you may be prompted for login - do it as usual and then run the file with 



```
# sudo sh nvidia-driver*.run
```

just follow the recommended way of installation and that should do it...

after that reboot and install 


```
sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

let me know if you make it.

----------


## antknee869

The link to the compiz check script is broken.

----------


## ozlady

antknee869

This is the working version of compiz check that I found:



> wget http://blogage.de/files/4359/download -O compiz-check
> chmod +x compiz-check
>  ./compiz-check


I am having the 'Desktop effects could not be enabled problem' as well. My output:



> ./compiz-check
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
>  Driver in use:         sis
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
> ...


My compiz output:



> compiz
> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> No whitelisted driver found
> SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
> Checking for non power of two support: present. 
> Checking for Composite extension: present. 
> Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
> Checking for nVidia: not present. 
> ...


It kinda halts there and I'm stumped as to what to do next. Ctrl-C stops it and all other windows are working.

Any guidance would be appreciated.

----------


## Mhawkins1

> you need to go to nvidia site and download linux driver... when you have downloaded it place it your home dir
> then press ctrl+alt+F1, you will exit from x and you may be prompted for login - do it as usual and then run the file with 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> # sudo sh nvidia-driver*.run
> ```
> 
> ...


I still can't seem to get it to work.I don't know what's wrong. I had it on this system before.

----------


## ozlady

Uh-oh - further research and reading has solved this problem - it can't be solved  :Sad: 
http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=8731




> Only ATi, Nvidia, and Intel cards have been known to work


Perhaps I should try another dock.

----------


## Viking007

Hello Friends :Smile: 

About me: Complete noob about ubuntu and 8.04 (or Hardy as its sometimes referred) is the first ubuntu version for me....

Anyways I did the compiz check and got this:




> v~$ compiz check
> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> Found laptop using ati driver. 
> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity


and for Compiz-check:


```
:~$ compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Laptop using radeon driver. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 It has been detected, that you are running a laptop with an ATI chip.
 The radeon driver supports Compiz out-of-the-box but because of a nasty bug
 in the driver that causes X to freeze, this particular combination had to be
 blacklisted in Ubuntu "Hardy Heron".

 In case you already used Compiz successfully on Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), it is
 safe to skip the blacklist. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N)
```

As I am newbie any help whatsoever will be really appreciated!! cause I really want to enable the desktop effects which I can't

----------


## Sam Lars

I'd like to say thank you, I did a metacity --replace to test a bug, but then tried to switch back and it wouldn't.  This wonderful script was able to figure out that it was the Gnome composite manager, and got rid of metacity so that I could get Compiz working again.  Very useful!

----------


## one_ako

hello all...this is what i got. im really new to this so im not sure of the next step. thank you!



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 15)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...
ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension version 1.6 is too old; the minimimum required
       version is 1.11.

./compiz-check: line 715: [: : integer expression expected
           [ OK ]

ortez@ortez-desktop:~$
```

----------


## vratnica

Hello!

I hope somebody can help me  :Confused: 

here my output:



```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
 Driver in use:         ati
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Your current resolution is too high to run Compiz. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your resolution is 1280x1024 but the maximum 3D texture size that your
 graphics card is capable of is 1024x1024. Thus Compiz will not be able to run
 on this setup. You have to decrease the resolution first (in case you are
 using a dual-head setup, try disabling one monitor and run the script again).
```

Now, I tried to change my resolution, and if I do that, the biggest possible would be 1024 x 760 or something like that, and When I tried it, it looks horrible

Does it mean that there is no way of running the compiz on my PC with this monitor?

Thanx

----------


## phoneix_zero

Hello!
my output: 


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 The openchrome driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card.

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) Y
```

how can use compiz with via ?

----------


## tehforum

Gathering information about your system...


```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 7.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use
```

How do I fix it?

Also, when I try to enable System > Preferences > Appearance > visual effects > Extra, it tells me to enable the nvidia driver, then I press enable druver then this error comes up.

The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled.

----------


## AngelOfDeath

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y





*I GET THIS RESULT AND ANOTHER WINDOW POPS UP SAYING THAT THERE IS NO PROPRIETARY DRIVER. PLEASE HELP, THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.*

----------


## fixinmaniac

Hello all, also a windows nOOb here - has anyone gotten a VIA chipset working with compiz yet - I keep checking the post here and have seen many ask - I can't at this time post my results because I have no I-net at home ( which makes it very difficult to get updates or patches ) - but I will bring results on a flash-drive here to library to post if you can help me. Seems that everyone has some sort of hardware issue and this is why I'm reluctant to rid myself of Windows - I can still make everything work there.  :Confused:

----------


## JosieReinhardt

I've been getting the desktop cannot be enabled error.  My graphics card is an S3 Pro Savage in a Sharp 1.8ghz laptop.

Here's the output of your script!  Do I need to override the error and allow compiz to go, or will that destroy everything?  Thanks!



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
 Driver in use:         savage
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: Detected driver is not on the whitelist. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 Your driver is not widely known to work with Compiz and thus may be
 blacklisted on certain distributions.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N)
```

----------


## wiredo

Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: nv driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is the solution for my problem?

----------


## vratnica

well you 've told us aleady 




> you need to install the
> proper driver for your graphics card.

----------


## pjizz

hello guys and gals...

just finished upgrading to 8.04 and trying to get the Desktop effects to work.  tried following the settings over at http://www.neohide.com/ubuntu-deskto...or-hardy-heron, but found that i got the infamous "Desktop effects could not be enabled" message.  here is my compiz-check output



```
parker@thefortress:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) n
parker@thefortress:~$
```

----------


## pjizz

so...anyone figure out how to replace the vesa driver and run compiz....


anyone?

----------


## emshains

Hey, I've got one of those Radeon 9600's, though I thought that it was a lost cause, because it gets only 25FPS on any native 3d game, except tux-racer and other little tux games. Ill try to get it going once again  :Smile: .

----------


## Tz CHiLL

```
1.
      Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
   2.
       Desktop environment:   GNOME
   3.
       Graphics chip:         VMware Inc Abstract SVGA II Adapter
   4.
       Driver in use:         vmware
   5.
       Rendering method:      AIGLX
   6.
       
   7.
      Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
   8.
       
   9.
       Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
  10.
       Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
  11.
       Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
  12.
       Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
  13.
       Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]
```

Running 8.04 in VM Ware, any ideas why I can't run Compiz?

----------


## overdrank

> ```
> 1.
>       Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>    2.
>        Desktop environment:   GNOME
>    3.
>        Graphics chip:         VMware Inc Abstract SVGA II Adapter
>    4.
>        Driver in use:         vmware
> ...


Hi and welcome, the first issue I see is that I do not believe a virtual machine will be able to use the 3d effects. Thus no compiz.

----------


## Tz CHiLL

Yup, I thought that might be the case.
Ah well, it was worth a shot to try at least.

And thanks for the welcome.

----------


## DyBurke

Not sure what this means.  Would love some help.  It looks like I have the right driver, is it just not supported by Compiz?  That would suck.  Why would I not have a rendering method?  Am I missing a package?




> :~$ ./compiz-check 
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
>  Desktop environment:   Xfce
>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
>  Driver in use:         intel
>  Rendering method:      None
> ...

----------


## Manboo

heya folks

i done the test and it came up with



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

but still when i try enable it it comes up with that error!

 :Confused:   :Sad:

----------


## prabath_fun

Hi,
  I got
 ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

as output.
Please help me to enable.

Advanced thanks,
Prabath

----------


## goodatflash

For people with Intel graphic card (mine 945gm) and/or vesa driver problem
that makes them disable the visual effect
I was almost, whole day, trying to find the way
you shall go like this

I am new to ubuntu/linux, so I just tell the steps, hope someone comes and helps with the exact commands, cause I Don't remember the commands

remove the vesa package
install the i810 package (or intel)
change the driver name in xorg.conf from vesa to i810, 
it worked for me  :Very Happy:

----------


## galenorama

Compiz Check says that my Raedeon driver is blacklisted. I get a Hrdware/Setup failure. Everything else is ok:

Gathering information about your system...

Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
Desktop environment:   GNOME
Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility
FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
Driver in use:         radeon
Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

Is it ok for me to ignore the blacklist?
Thanks.

----------


## Forlong

Give it a try.

----------


## galenorama

If I ignore the blacklist, can undo that decision?

----------


## Forlong

Yes, I'll tell you how to do it then.

But I doubt it will be necessary.

----------


## Arcitens

> For people with Intel graphic card (mine 945gm) and/or vesa driver problem
> that makes them disable the visual effect
> I was almost, whole day, trying to find the way
> you shall go like this
> 
> I am new to ubuntu/linux, so I just tell the steps, hope someone comes and helps with the exact commands, cause I Don't remember the commands
> 
> remove the vesa package
> install the i810 package (or intel)
> ...


Could someone tell me the exact steps for how to do this safely? I looked through this thread and my compiz-check gave a similar output to pjizz's on the previous page. But I didn't see anyone give him instructions for what to do.

Here is my compiz-check output.



```
:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Eaglelake Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install the
 proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n)
```

When I hit yes for alternate drivers I don't see any. I would greatly help people could provide.

----------


## Forlong

Please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------


## Arcitens

```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
EndSection
```

----------


## fade79

Hi I've been having trouble getting compiz to run correctly.  After I run the compiz-check script I get this output:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Your current resolution is too high to run Compiz. 


Is there anyway that I can fix this?

Thanks

----------


## Forlong

@Arcitens:

Try adding this:


```
	Driver      "intel"
```

to the *Section "Device"*
You'll have to open your xorg.conf being root to do this, e.g.


```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

You may want to do a backup of that file first:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```


@fade79:

I'm afraid, you need to decrease the resolution of your screen to run Compiz, because your graphics chip is not able to render your whole desktop.

----------


## Arcitens

Ok, so I edited xorg.conf like you said, rebooted, and it broke my display. It forced Ubuntu to run in "low graphics mode" because it couldn't detect my display properly. (I restored it back to its old settings fine while in low graphics mode, so don't worry about that part.) I'm guessing this means that I don't have the intel driver installed. Could someone tell me how to go about that? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Forlong

That's what the backup part was there for.  :Wink: 

The intel driver comes with your Ubuntu install. But there is also the "i810" driver if you want to give that a try.

In any case, just search for your graphics chip in the forums and I'm sure you'll find an answer how to get it to work, that it doesn't fall back to the vesa driver.

You can always run compiz-check again to find out what driver is in use.

Good luck.

----------


## SaddaGocaraRupa

OK, I posted pretty much everywhere, tried most methods but still can't quite get compiz enabled. I have a cube but my windows are bricked (the emerald decorations are showing but I can't move them)

Here are some outputs:

compiz


```
wigui@ubuntu:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present.
```

compiz-check


```
wigui@ubuntu:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

glxinfo


```
wigui@ubuntu:~$ glixinfo
bash: glixinfo: command not found
wigui@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
direct rendering: Yes
wigui@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 
    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
OpenGL version string: 2.1.8087 Release
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_AMDX_vertex_shader_tessellator, GL_AMD_performance_monitor, 
    GL_AMD_texture_texture4, GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 
    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 
    GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 
    GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, 
    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 
    GL_ATI_meminfo, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 
    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_EXT_abgr, 
    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 
    GL_EXT_depth_buffer_float, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_gpu_shader4, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 
    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 
    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_KTX_buffer_region, 
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_WIN_swap_hint, 
    WGL_EXT_swap_control

81 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x43 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x44 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x45 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x46 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x47 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x48 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x49 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x4a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x65 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x66 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x70 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x71 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x72 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x89 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 Ncon

83 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x24  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x25  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x26  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x27  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x29  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x30  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x31  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x32  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x33  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x34  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x35  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x36  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x37  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x38  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x39  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x3a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x3b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x40  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x41  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x42  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x43  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x44  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x45  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x46  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x47  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x48  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x49  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x4a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x4b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x50  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x51  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x52  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x53  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x54  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x55  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x56  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x57  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x58  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x59  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x5a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None
0x5b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x60  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x61  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x62  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x63  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x64  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x65  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x66  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x67  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x68  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x69  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x6a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None
0x6b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x6f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x70  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x71  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x72  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
0x89  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 Ncon
0x89  0 tc  0 128  0    y  . 32 32 32 32  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
0x89  0 tc  0 128  0    .  . 32 32 32 32  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

And last but not least, xorg.conf:



```
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection
```

I've enabled the restricted drivers, removed them, installed 8.10, removed it, installed compiz and removed it, enabled the restricted drivers again and installed compiz/emerald and am almost there! help? danke im voraus!!

 :Guitar:

----------


## Forlong

SaddaGocaraRupa, I'm a little behind things at the moment. I do not have any experience with Radeon HD chips, so I'll have to look into this.
I guess I will get back to you later asking for some outputs.

As for the non-moving windows... well, did you try enabling the Move plugin?  :Smile: 

If you do not have CCSM installed:


```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

There you should find the *Move Window* option. Make sure it is enabled.

----------


## yogo

I am not able to enable desktop effects or use Compiz in Intrepid, have had no problems using Hardy and below.

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

----------


## SaddaGocaraRupa

> As for the non-moving windows... well, did you try enabling the Move plugin?


omg...

That wasn't there in Beryl!! How embarassing  :LOL: 

Herzlichen Dank!!

Boah, looks awesome! compiz is just so much more impressive on a 22" screen than old my old laptop

----------


## Yar4ek

U me Compiz does not work. When checking compiz-check to me I get this error :

compiz-check


```
neo@neo-laptop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use
```

glx | glxinfo 


```
neo@neo-laptop:~$ glx | glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.2
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.10
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 
    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 
    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 
    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 
    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, 
    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 
    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, 
    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_program_debug, 
    GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 
    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program, 
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 
    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 
    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

2 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

32 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x3c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x3e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x40  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x41  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x42  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x43  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x44  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x45  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x46  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x47  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x48  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x49  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x4a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x4c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x4e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x50  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x51  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x52  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x53  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x54  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x55  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x56  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x57  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x58  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x59  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x5a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

My xorg.conf


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Boardname	"via"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	Vendorname	"Generic LCD Display"
	Modelname	"LCD Panel 1280x800"
	Horizsync	31.5-65.5
	Vertrefresh	56.0 - 65.0
	Option		"PreferredMode" "1280x800@60"
modeline  "1280x800@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Defaultdepth	24
        Option          "AddARGBVisuals" 	"true"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" 	"true"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport 0 0
		Depth 24
		Virtual	1280	800
		Modes		"1280x800@60"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

A linux ubuntu 8.04 I was able to run effects of these drivers.
We thank you in advance for your help.


PZDR

----------


## Forlong

I actually had to take a look in the source code why I blacklisted the openchrome driver and here's what I found:


```
# 'LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo' kills X on openchrome driver
# according to user feedback
```

I remember there were various complains about X server crashes after using Compiz-Check and they were all related to the openchrome driver.

You can try running


```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo
```

in a terminal and see if the problem with that driver still persists.
*Please save and close any open applications before running this command!*

This is generally not a harmful command, though. It only gives out particular information about your system.


P.S. please use the forum's [CODE] tag (# button) instead of the [QUOTE] tag when posting outputs and files.

----------


## Yar4ek

I'll Command LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT = 1 glxinfo. And the thing I display:

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT = 1 glxinfo


```
neo@neo-laptop:~$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.2)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 
    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 
    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 
    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

2 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

32 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x3c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x3e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x40  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x41  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x42  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x43  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x44  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x45  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x46  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x47  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x48  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x49  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x4a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x4c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x4e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x50  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x51  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x52  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x53  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x54  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x55  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x56  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x57  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x58  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x59  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x5a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```


PZDR

----------


## N00bB00b

Extra note for everyone.  I skimmed the thread to try to figure out my particular problem, but didn't see it, so please forgive me if this is a duplicate:


1) Intrepid
2) effects WERE working
3) Hooked up 2nd monitor - effects stopped working
4) Removed and disabled 2nd monitor - still getting "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
5) Ran compiz-check - everything is ok according to report - still no joy
6) Checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf - shows the combined resolution still.
7) sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
8) xorg.conf now shows previous settings - but visual effects still shot
9) reboot - we're up and running.

----------


## GrumpyBob

> Extra note for everyone.  I skimmed the thread to try to figure out my particular problem, but didn't see it, so please forgive me if this is a duplicate:
> 
> 
> 1) Intrepid
> 2) effects WERE working
> 3) Hooked up 2nd monitor - effects stopped working
> 4) Removed and disabled 2nd monitor - still getting "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
> 5) Ran compiz-check - everything is ok according to report - still no joy
> 6) Checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf - shows the combined resolution still.
> ...



This is pretty much what happened to me, though I don't yet have a happy resolution after trying a number of potential solutions.  I have a Sony Vaio with integrated Intel graphics chip, and had desktop effects running just fine after a Hardy-Intrepid upgrade.  I tried to set up to do projection, using System | Preferences | Screen Resolution.  This clobbered my Desktop effects.

compiz-check gives:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 768: unary operator expected
/usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1366: unary operator expected
           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Another compositing manager in use. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n)
```

However earlier before tinkering, those FAILs we OKs, I think.
I have the Intel driver enabled, and most of the compiz-related packages installed.  The note about the compositing manager refers to Metacity - unchecking that option in config makes no difference to the compiz-check output listed above.  I've tried a number of suggestions in this and other threads, but to no avail.

Any advice on how to restore my desktop goodness would be most appreciated!  Is there a checklist of what packages are necessary?

Robert

----------


## overdrank

> ```
>  
> 
> Would you like to know more? (Y/n)
> ```


Is there anything after when you select Y?

----------


## Forlong

Also, GrumpyBob, what version of Compiz-Check are you running / how did you install it?

----------


## GrumpyBob

> Is there anything after when you select Y?


Yes, it tells me that I have Metacity doing the compositing, but changing that makes no difference to the compiz-check output (other than changing that bit about the compositing manager, I mean).  Compiz-check now yields:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 768: unary operator expected
/usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1366: unary operator expected
           [ OK ]
```


Robert

----------


## GrumpyBob

> Also, GrumpyBob, what version of Compiz-Check are you running / how did you install it?


It is version 0.4, and I installed it either via apt-get or synaptic.

Robert

----------


## Forlong

The deb-package is outdated, please follow the steps described here under _Download & Usage_

----------


## GrumpyBob

> The deb-package is outdated, please follow the steps described here under _Download & Usage_


OK, removed the old version, installed the one from your page (0.4.4).  This gives the following (after stopping Metacity compositing):



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

The main problem is that I don't understand what the failed checks mean, or what to do about them!

Robert

----------


## Forlong

What's the output of


```
glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
```

----------


## frankzen

I am running Intel 865 video on Intrepid..the only fail I get is on texture_from_pixmap.. and I cannot enable more than 1 deaktop in the settings manager. Can this be fixed ??

----------


## Forlong

frankzen, please post Compiz-Check's full output as well as the one from


```
compiz
```

 in a terminal.

----------


## GrumpyBob

> What's the output of
> 
> 
> ```
> glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
> ```


I get this:



```
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
```

Robert

----------


## frankzen

compiz-check output:

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]


compiz output:

frank@frank-desktop:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 


I can setup 4 desktops, but in the settings manager can't set more than 1...weird.

Compiz also runs beautifully on Debian Sid in my other partition.

----------


## Forlong

> I get this:


And what about plain


```
glxinfo
```


*frankzen*, this is obviously a set-up issue. I am sorry, but I do not have any experience myself with intel chips, so you might want to start a separate thread for that in the appropriate section of the forum.

----------


## frankzen

output of glxinfo:


frank@frank-desktop:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
client glx version string: 1.3
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address
OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.2
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 
    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

3 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

36 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x60  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x61  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x62  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x63  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x64  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x65  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x66  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x67  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x68  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x69  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x6a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x6c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x6e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x70  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x71  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x72  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x73  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x74  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x75  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x76  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x77  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x78  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x79  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x80  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x81  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x82  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x83  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

frank@frank-desktop:~$ 


Just how do you set that variable to find out why there is no direct rendering. Never have been able to figure it out.

----------


## GrumpyBob

> And what about plain
> 
> 
> ```
> glxinfo
> ```


Plain glxinfo gives


```
name of display: :0.0
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
```

Robert

----------


## melenor

Alright for some odd reason my entire desktop got blurry so i rebooted and then i could no longer use enable Visual Effects. It was working before any help would be nice, Also i completely removed the video driver and then re-installed it to see if that would work, but no luck. Thanks



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc R520 [Radeon X1800]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

EDIT: after looking around i discovered that i should check to see if any nvidia drivers are installed, short answer there were some fault for some odd reason of Avant window manager, but this resulted in no change in the output from the code, i will try reinstalling the ati driver however.

----------


## melenor

bump

----------


## SR_ELPIRATA

Oops, wrong button  :Capital Razz: 

Hey, hello, all  :Smile: 

I was hoping somebody could tell me what u would use compiz for. I can gather that it helps customizing the desktop and using the 3d features of video cards... but havent seen what it can really do. Any screenshots that I can see?

Thanks in advance.

ELP

----------


## GrumpyBob

I solved my problems.  It turned out that my system had several extraneous drivers installed. After removing them, compiz-check gave me the all-clear:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

glxinfo spewed out lots of stuff and ended with a segmentation fault.  I then investigated OpenGL through synaptic and found libgl1-mesa-glx (7.2-1ubuntu2) seemed to impact on a swather of stuff including compiz.  So I reinstalled that.  My full list of changes was the following:

Completely removed the following packages:
xorg-driver-fglrx
xserver-xorg-video-radeon

Removed the following packages:
fglrx-amdcccle
fglrx-kernel-source
xserver-xorg-video-ati

Removed the following packages:
linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-21-generic
nvidia-kernel-common

Removed the following packages:
xserver-xorg-video-i740
xserver-xorg-video-i810

Removed the following packages:
libgl1-mesa-dev
libglu1-mesa-dev

Reinstalled the following packages:
libgl1-mesa-glx (7.2-1ubuntu2)


Robert

----------


## cyril8727

Hey,

Well first of all, GREAT thread, very helpful, and two thumbs up for your script.
However, I'm still getting some problems running compiz:
well basically, I commented the blacklist in the code, and after running compiz-check I am getting this as output:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]


So basically, I shouldn't have any problem running compiz. But I still can't run it, and the very annoying "Desktop effects could not be enabled" popped out! Anyone has an idea what could the issue be here ?

Thanks for your help,

P.S: I'm quite a newbie here, so please take it easy if the solution to my problem is something obivous !

----------


## GrumpyBob

Cyril8727 - what does the glxinfo command give you (refer posts above)?  I go to the same point as you, and glxinfo gave clear indications something was up with my OpenGL.

Robert

----------


## Forlong

Also, what's the output of 

```
compiz
```

 in a terminal?

----------


## Viking007

Hey Guys n Gals(?),

Thanks for your help....I did manage to get some of the codes working - here are few things that I would like to add on for other Noobs like me:

(1) Some desktops are not meant to support Compiz i.e modifying the files will make it work but then you might loose some efficiency from your desktop eg. things running slow!!
(2) Sometimes having those cool effects is not really helpful as it does take some CPU usage to run and at times having less effects = better performance

In my case I got most of the stuff rite (if not all) but then decided to just use ubuntu as my laptop in its original setting permits ----but that's just me  :Guitar:

----------


## yuli_capone

forlong, i fallow the tutorial and it seem i can install compiz,can you help me,please?i install ubuntu a few weeks ago.

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

i have a asus laptop-x51rl

----------


## Forlong

yuli_capone, what exactly is your problem?

----------


## yuli_capone

i found more methods how to install the video driver,i tried a few but every time something goes wrong.
i found some tutorials,and i don't know how to install corectly.

http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=59366

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-678563.html

http://sidrit.wordpress.com/2008/08/...u-hardy-heron/

sorry for the language,i'm from romania

----------


## Forlong

The current driver works fine with Compiz.

If you want to install ATI's "official" (yet proprietary) driver, go to _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_ and "enable" it there.

----------


## yuli_capone

thanks.it's works.now i install compiz,hope it will work.

----------


## ciborium

Updated my video card with Nvidia 3dForce FX5200 and after configuring ran Compiz-Check.  It hangs at "Starting gtk-window-decorator".

Here is complete bash:


```
user@user-desktop:~$ wget http://blogage.de/files/4359/download -O compiz-check
--2008-11-27 10:27:06--  http://blogage.de/files/4359/download
Resolving blogage.de... 78.46.34.206
Connecting to blogage.de|78.46.34.206|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 27814 (27K) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `compiz-check'

100%[======================================>] 27,814      52.0K/s   in 0.5s    

2008-11-27 10:27:07 (52.0 KB/s) - `compiz-check' saved [27814/27814]

user@user-desktop:~$ chmod +x compiz-check
user@user-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Another compositing manager in use. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The default window manager of GNOME has its own compositing manager to
 provide basic desktop effects.
 If this one is in use, Compiz will not be able to run. 

Do you want to disable GNOME's compositing manager? (Y/n) y
user@user-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 476: [: 8381: binary operator expected
           [ OK ]

user@user-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
Starting gtk-window-decorator
```

It does appear to be working.  I have the jiggly windows and reflective chrome now.

Should I be concerned?  What should I do about it?

EDIT:  Was too impatient. It moved forward one step (see below,) I'll let it steep for the rest of the day and see what happens.



```
Starting gtk-window-decorator
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
```

Let me know if I should still be concerned.

----------


## Forlong

Looks absolutely fine to me.
As for the "binary operator expected" error: I have no idea what could be causing this. Could you please run Compiz-Check again after the next time you rebooted and see if it's still there?

----------


## ciborium

Okay, I let the the comp stew all day while I was visiting my family for our purely American holiday.

There was still no change in the terminal.  It was still stuck at the same place as my last post.

I restarted and re-ran compiz-check as requested.



```
user@user-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

user@user-desktop:~$
```

I didn't try 'compiz --replace' yet, but I did notice that desktop effects was NOT enabled.

I re-enabled to 'extra effects' from the GUI.  All seems well, so I did not run 'compiz --replace' from the terminal.

----------


## Forlong

Looks like everything's alright now.  :Smile:

----------


## cptnff

when I run compiz check I get this



```
athering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV41GL [Quadro FX 1400] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: No path to Compiz found. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 In case you did not compile Compiz manually, this will result in Compiz
 failing to run. The problem is presumably a result of you installing the
 proprietary fglrx driver manually or by script, which changed a certain
 config file to get itself on the whitelist. 
```

I installed compiz through the synaptic package manager and every thing installs fine. 
Any help that can be given on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

never mind, I got everything working.

----------


## Yathi

I was using hardy n compiz was running perfectly with all the effects working smoothly. Today morning i upgraded to intrepid through the net update and then no compiz. Its saying Desktop effects could not be enabled. I am only 1 month old to ubuntu and the reason i used to like it so much were the desktop effects. now its not there  :Sad: . 

The output of compiz check is :



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 800: unary operator expected
/usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1280: unary operator expected
           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 8086:2a02 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you won't be able to run Compiz.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N) y
yathi@Zangetsu:~$ compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 800: unary operator expected
/usr/bin/compiz-check: line 396: [: 1280: unary operator expected
```

What do i do?????

----------


## Forlong

Are you running Compiz-Check from the deb package? Please use the current version and try again.

----------


## Yathi

No not the debian package. I installed it through the CLI.

----------


## Yathi

I removed compiz-check and then installed it again through the terminal. This is the output now.

```
 ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

----------


## Forlong

Alright, that's better now, what's the output of 

```
glxinfo
```

Seems like your graphics driver is not installed/configured correctly.

There was a user some days agao having similar problems because he had the wrong graphics driver installed.
What output do you get with this 


```
dpkg -l | grep 'fglrx\|nvidia'
```

----------


## Yathi

output of glxinfo:



```
glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
```

and the output of the second code is:



```
 dpkg -l | grep 'fglrx\|nvidia'
ii  fglrx-amdcccle                             2:8.543-0ubuntu4                                     Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphics
ii  fglrx-kernel-source                        2:8.543-0ubuntu4                                     Kernel module source for the ATI graphics ac
ii  fglrx-modaliases                           2:8.543-0ubuntu4                                     Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                      173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4                                 Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-177-modaliases                      177.80-0ubuntu2                                      Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                       71.86.04-0ubuntu10                                   Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                       96.43.09-0ubuntu1                                    Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-common                              0.2.4                                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1+nmu2ubuntu2                               NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          2:8.543-0ubuntu4                                     Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerato
```

----------


## Forlong

Yep, why did you install the proprietary driver for ATI cards?
Remove it completely, then *reboot* and try again:


```
sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
```

----------


## Yathi

Yahoo!!!! Got it working bro. Really thanks a lot. =D>

----------


## Yathi

Did just what u said, rebooted and everything working. Compiz-check shows everything ok now. Really Happy!!

----------


## doyouhas

This is what I get from running the compiz-check script:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 421: [: /usr/share/ubuntustudio-menu/: binary operator expected
           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: No path to Compiz found.
```

And when I run:


```
compiz --replace
```

I get this:


```
NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering.
/usr/bin/compiz: line 775: 13287 Segmentation fault      $*
```

----------


## wintersweet

Last night, I successfully installed the via graphics card driver but was not able to enable the visual effect. This thread is helpful. I will try it tonight. Hope I can get it fixed. :Guitar:

----------


## Forlong

*doyouhas*, please post the output of:


```
echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
```


*wintersweet*, don't forget to post your output here, please. I'd be very interested in that. Don't get your hopes up, though.

----------


## doyouhas

```
/usr/share/ubuntustudio-menu/:/etc/xdg/
```

----------


## Forlong

OK, I think I fixed the error. Please download the latest version of Compiz-Check from the project's site and run it again.

Also, what's the output of those commands:


```
ls /etc/xdg/compiz
ls /etc/xdg
ls -l /usr/bin/compiz
```

----------


## doyouhas

```
ls: cannot access /etc/xdg/compiz: No such file or directory
```



```
autostart  menus  user-dirs.conf  user-dirs.defaults
```



```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 20937 2008-09-23 12:40 /usr/bin/compiz
```

----------


## Vantrax

Impressive script, well done.

----------


## Forlong

*doyouhas*, did you install Compiz yourself?
What's the output of 

```
dpkg -l | grep compiz
```

 as well as 

```
file /usr/bin/compiz
```

----------


## doyouhas

```
ii  compiz                                                         1:0.7.9+git20080918.shame-0           OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-core                                                    1:0.7.9+git20080918.shame-0           OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-dev                                                     1:0.7.9+git20080918.shame-0           OpenGL window and compositing manager - deve
ii  compiz-fusion-bcop                                             0.7.9+git20080923.shame-0             Compiz option code generator
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra                                    0.7.9+git20080923.shame-0             Collection of Compiz Fusion plugins for Comp
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                                     0.7.9+git20080923.shame-0             Collection of Compiz Fusion plugins for Comp
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported                              0.7.9+git20080923.shame-0             Collection of plugins for Compiz - Unsupport
rc  compiz-gnome                                                   1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1                    OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOM
ii  compiz-kde                                                     1:0.7.9+git20080918.shame-0           OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE 
ii  compiz-plugins                                                 1:0.7.9+git20080918.shame-0           OpenGL window and compositing manager - plug
ii  compizconfig-backend-gconf                                     0.7.9+git20080923.shame-0             GNOME Backend for the Compiz Configuration S
ii  compizconfig-backend-kconfig                                   0.7.9+git20080531.shame-1             KDE Backend for the Compiz Configuration Sys
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager                                  0.7.9+git20080923.shame-0             Plugin and configuration tool - Compiz Fusio
ii  libcompizconfig0                                               0.7.8-0ubuntu2                        Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  python-compizconfig                                            0.7.9+git20080923.shame-0             Python bindings for the Compiz Configuration
```



```
/usr/bin/compiz: Bourne-Again shell script text executable
```

Do you have an explanation to why Compiz doesn't work?

----------


## Forlong

You should have told me, you are using unofficial packages.  :Neutral: 



> Do you have an explanation to why Compiz doesn't work?


Well, first of all, shame's packages are *not* designed to work on Ubuntu. They did work, because Ubuntu is based on Debian but that does *not* mean all Debian packages work on Ubuntu and vice versa.

Apart from that, shame's repository is *unmaintained* atm. 

Thus, I highly suggest that you un-install those packages and remove the repository from your sources.

There is nothing wrong with the official Intrepid packages. In case you do not miss any crucial things in those, stick with them!

If you have any problems getting rid of those packages and/or rolling back to the official one's, let me know.

----------


## cyril8727

Hello Forlong,

So as I mentioned earlier, the compiz-check gave me OKs for every check performed, however, I am still getting the very annoying "Desktop effects cannot be enabled".
Anyway, here is the output I am getting when I write "compiz" in the terminal:

Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz: 423: /usr/bin/compiz.real: not found


Thank you for your help, I appreciate very much,

----------


## Forlong

> /usr/bin/compiz: 423: /usr/bin/compiz.real: not found


How did you install Compiz?

----------


## cyril8727

Hello,

Thank you for guiding me with this.
I installed it using sudo apt-get install compiz etc.... 
I followed a howTo I got from one of the ubuntu forums.
Then, since I am using intel x3100, I changed the code and commented the blacklist.

It's weird, cause if I go manually to usr/bin/ I can see a compiz icon, and under System->Preferences I can see the CompizConfig settings manager, but when I click on it, it's all empty ..

Thxs,

----------


## Forlong

Post the output of 

```
dpkg -l | grep compiz
```

 and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)

----------


## cyril8727

> Post the output of 
> 
> ```
> dpkg -l | grep compiz
> ```
> 
>  and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)


Here goes:



```
rc  compiz-core                               1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1                    OpenGL window and compositing manager
rc  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra               0.7.8-0ubuntu2                        Collection of extra plugins from OpenComposi
rc  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                0.7.8-0ubuntu2                        Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing f
rc  compiz-gnome                              1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1                    OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOM
ii  compiz-wrapper                            1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1                    OpenGL window and compositing manager, wrapp
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager             0.7.8-0ubuntu3                        Compiz configuration settings manager
ii  desktop-effects-kde                       0.4.4                                 compiz setup tool for KDE
ii  libcompizconfig0                          0.7.8-0ubuntu2                        Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  python-compizconfig                       0.7.8-0ubuntu1                        Compiz configuration system bindings
```


Thanks

----------


## yogo

Why does it log me out when I run the script?

It is equivalent to crtl/alt/backspace

----------


## Forlong

> Here goes:


Well, you don't have Compiz installed -- at least not via Ubuntu's repositories -- did you try to install Compiz manually (or by script)?





> Why does it log me out when I run the script?


Most probably a driver problem.
Please run


```
./compiz-check --version
```

And post the output here.
Afterwards *close any application*.
Then run


```
./compiz-check > compiz-check.output
```

When it logs you out, log in again and run


```
cat compiz-check.output
```

and post the output here.

----------


## yogo

@Forlong

steve@steve-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check --version
0.4.5-3



Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]


Thank you

----------


## cyril8727

Forlong ! Fckin A man, you were right I had some uninstalled packages! Anyway, I went into your blog and followed your howto, did some manipulation afterwards (commenting some code, running compiz check etc..) and now compiz is working perfectly fine!

Thanks man! You're the best!

----------


## yogo

> Well, you don't have Compiz installed -- at least not via Ubuntu's repositories -- did you try to install Compiz manually (or by script)?
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably a driver problem.
> Please run
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



steve@steve-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check --version
0.4.5-3



Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]


Thank you

----------


## Forlong

Thanks yogo. I still wonder what's triggering the X server crash.

Does it happen when running


```
glxinfo -i
```

----------


## yogo

> Thanks yogo. I still wonder what's triggering the X server crash.
> 
> Does it happen when running
> 
> 
> ```
> glxinfo -i
> ```



Yep, crashes as well.

Thanks for helping out. Will my onboard graphics be able to work with compiz? I am not into gaming but would like to be able to enable desktop effects and add an agp card if necessary.

Any suggestions for a cheap card to get desktop effects enabled?


ETA 

I have been reading around today and at your blog Forlong, found some interesting links you supplied about possibly getting compiz to work with VIA.

This command 
gconftool-2 -s -t bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager true
was beneficial  in adding transparency so that I no longer have a black box around Cairo-dock.

Is there any way that you can adjust transparency etc via a GUI?

TIA

----------


## Forlong

First of all, let me thank you for your feedback. I'll try to incorporate that in the script.


As for your problem with the via chip: there is no via driver in the Ubuntu repositories that is able to run Compiz.
However via is working on one lately. There are beta drivers available but unfortunately I do not know if there is one for your particular chip.

You might want to have a look at this page: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action




> Any suggestions for a cheap card to get desktop effects enabled?


Sorry, I am no hardware guru, you might want to search about this topic on the forums.
Although, as far as I know, any current Nvidia card should do.

----------


## makhil

hi,
    i also have the same problem as yogo. I tried everything in this post but nothing seems to work. I am still new to linux, so please tell me, is it possible to have some basic visual effects .........
thanks


$Compiz

Checking for Xgl: not present.
No whitelisted driver found
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 

$ ./compiz-check > compiz-check.output
$ cat compiz-check.output

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...

and command $glxinfo -i

crashes the system

----------


## yogo

> You might want to have a look at this page: http://linux.via.com.t
> 
> w/support/downloadFiles.action
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did look at that page and did download two drivers


This one http://linux.via.com.tw/support/begi...leid=7&fid=363  and this one http://linux.via.com.tw/support/begi...leid=8&fid=169


Am I on the right path? I did not see anything referring to my via chipset

Thanks for all your time.

----------


## ADogg80

Wanted to post my configuration for some assistance.

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Laptop using radeon driver.

----------


## Rookie4life

Hi forlong,
Linux noob here and i have an older system Im trying to learn ubuntu on it is an ASUS A7v133 motherboard with a 900 thunderbird, the vid card is a ATI rage 128 pro. I cant enable desktop effects. it says ' searching for drivers" then "desktop effects could not be enabled"

Gathering information about your system...

Distribution: Ubuntu 8.10
Desktop environment: GNOME
Graphics chip: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP
Driver in use: Unknown
Rendering method: AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

Checking for texture_from_pixmap... [ OK ]
Checking for non power of two support... [FAIL]
Checking for composite extension... [ OK ]
Checking for FBConfig... [ OK ]
Checking for hardware/setup problems... [ OK ]

this is what compiz says. when i check for Hardware Drivers there is nothing listed, its blank, does this mean there is no driver installed??? if so where can I find one, I looked on the ATI/AMD website and did not see anything that matched. also why does it say FAIL next to "Checking for non power of two support..." what does this mean??
any help would be greatly appreciated, I really like ubuntu so far and I have allot to learn so please bare with me as I have been using "Windows" way to long!!!

----------


## yogo

> I did look at that page and did download two drivers
> 
> 
> This one http://linux.via.com.tw/support/begi...leid=7&fid=363 
> 
> 
> Am I on the right path? I did not see anything referring to my via chipset
> 
> Thanks for all your time.


Update
I tried installing the first driver, Compiz could not be enabled but it removed my mouse pointer and the desktop did seem more responsive despite not really having my mouse.

I did have to reconfigure xserver-xorg to get my mouse back. I will try the other driver tomorrow and take a look at my xorg.conf after it is installed.

ETA
I tried the other driver and same thing happened, could not enable Compiz and mouse pointer was goofed up, I checked my xorg and the same settings were configured to my mouse so I am not sure what gives?

----------


## Rookie4life

Hi forlong, or anyone else that could help...
Linux noob here and i have an older system Im trying to learn ubuntu on it is an ASUS A7v133 motherboard with a 900 thunderbird, the vid card is a ATI rage 128 pro. I cant enable desktop effects. it says ' searching for drivers" then "desktop effects could not be enabled"

Gathering information about your system...

Distribution: Ubuntu 8.10
Desktop environment: GNOME
Graphics chip: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP
Driver in use: Unknown
Rendering method: AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

Checking for texture_from_pixmap... [ OK ]
Checking for non power of two support... [FAIL]
Checking for composite extension... [ OK ]
Checking for FBConfig... [ OK ]
Checking for hardware/setup problems... [ OK ]

this is what compiz says. when i check for Hardware Drivers there is nothing listed, its blank, does this mean there is no driver installed??? if so where can I find one, I looked on the ATI/AMD website and did not see anything that matched. also why does it say FAIL next to "Checking for non power of two support..." what does this mean??
any help would be greatly appreciated, I really like ubuntu so far and I have allot to learn so please bare with me as I have been using "Windows" way to long!!!

----------


## wh1pla5h

Hey everyone, I'm also a Linux noob and I've been trying to get Compiz to work. I've run Compiz-check and this is what I get:

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [FireGL V3600]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 



How can I remedy this?

----------


## wh1pla5h

Nevermind, I figured it out: EnvyNG

----------


## wiildchild

Hello , i'm newest in the ubuntu forum but i use ubuntu since 2007.
I'm French so sorry for my english who is can be better but ... I'm 16 ^^

So i want to install compiz but not run, i test with compiz-check and :




> Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
>  Driver in use:         nv
>  Rendering method:      None
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]
> 
>  Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]
> ...



So I understood that the nv driver is not able to run compiz and that I needed the driver proprietary, but how have this ?


I can use envyng no ???

thank you in advance

----------


## jtutt

I have installed 8.10 on a new Shuttle K48 with multiple users and am finding that Compiz will only run for one user.  Ran Compiz-Check with a second user (compiz is working for first user) after reading the forums and got the following output:




> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
>  Driver in use:         intel
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
> ...


Also running Compiz in a terminal and got the following




> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
> Trying again with indirect rendering:
> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
> Checking for non power of two support: present. 
> Checking for Composite extension: present. 
> Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
> Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
> Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity


Been searching forums and Googling for a few hours without a lead.  Any thoughts?

----------


## Roger Allott

Sad to report that I'm getting the "Desktop effects could not be enabled" problem.

This is my output of compiz-check:



```
stuart@stuart-laptop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

So this looks like a bloody big FAIL to me! My laptop is 6 months old Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo with 2Gb RAM and Intel Duo Core wotsits, which isn't a bad spec, is it?

Any ideas on what I could/should do would be greatly appreciated.

BTW, the compiz-check tool is bloody useful. Why isn't it available via Stnaptic's repositories? Indeed, wouldn't it be a good idea to get it integrated into whatever prog it is that launches and runs as System > Preferences > Appearance, so that the Linux noob in particular can get a better diagnosis of problems instead of the rather unhelpful "Desktop effects could not be enabled"?

----------


## Shhnap

This is an awesome script. Keep up the good work. I think it should come with compiz itself so that people can easily see where they're problems are coming from.

----------


## ssthormess

```
ssthormess@Duron-9:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
 Driver in use:         sis
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: Detected driver is not on the whitelist.
```



```
ssthormess@Duron-9:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
No whitelisted driver found
SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1440x900) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "libgnomenu": (null)
```



```
ssthormess@Duron-9:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 
    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x22 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

My question: _I can 'destroy' the Blacklist for 'testing'?_

PS: SiS + Compiz = Impossible?,

----------


## Forlong

Hi all,

sorry for the late reply but I'm pretty busy right now.
I will try to answer all the past comments, please just let me know if I missed someone.


*yogo & makhil*

Sorry guys, but I am not able to help you any further. All my limited knowledge about via drivers are already in the thread.
I did change the script so it should not kill your X server anymore (just download it again from the site and give it a try).


*ADogg80*

Didn't the script ask you if you want to skip the blacklist?
Please let me know if it didn't.
If it did, simply choose yes and it will fix the issue for you.


*Rookie4life*

Rage cards are simply too old to run Compiz, sorry.


*wiildchild*

Didn't the script ask you if you want to know more?
It should offer you to look for proprietary drivers then.
Please let me know if it dind't.


*jtutt*

I unfortunately do not understand much about the software rasterizer yet, that's why there's no further error message.
Are you by any chance logged in as a secondary user?


*Roger Allott*

Please post the output of


```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```


*ssthormess*

SiS chips are not able to run Compiz, sorry.
You can however use real transparency for apps like Screenlets and AWN (or any other dock).
Just let me know if you want that.

----------


## Roger Allott

> Hi all,
> *Roger Allott*
> 
> Please post the output of
> 
> 
> ```
> dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
> ```


Output of that command is:


```
stuart@stuart-laptop:~$ dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
ii  fglrx-amdcccle                            2:8.543-0ubuntu4                      Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphics accelerato
ii  fglrx-kernel-source                       2:8.543-0ubuntu4                      Kernel module source for the ATI graphics accelerators
ii  fglrx-modaliases                          2:8.543-0ubuntu4                      Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics driver
ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                     173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4                  Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-177-modaliases                     177.80-0ubuntu2                       Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                      71.86.04-0ubuntu10                    Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                      96.43.09-0ubuntu1                     Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-common                             0.2.4                                 Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                         2:8.543-0ubuntu4                      Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
```

Many thanks for investing whatever time you can spare in assisting noobs like myself.

(To assist organisation, post #356 has my original problem specified)

----------


## Forlong

*Roger Allott*, you have the proprietary fglrx driver installed that is only for ATI cards.

Remove it like this:


```
sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
```

Afterwards, *reboot* (necessary, because we need to make sure the fglrx kernel module is not loaded) and try again.

----------


## Roger Allott

I might have guessed it would end up being *my* stoopid fault! Oh well, here's what that command did:



```
stuart@stuart-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
[sudo] password for stuart: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Note, selecting fglrx-driver-dev for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting fglrx-driver for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting xfree86-driver-fglrx-dev for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting fglrx-control for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting fglrx-amdcccle for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting fglrx-modaliases for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting fglrx-kernel-source for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting xorg-driver-fglrx for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting fglrx-control-qt2 for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting xorg-driver-fglrx-dev for regex fglrx*
Note, selecting xfree86-driver-fglrx for regex fglrx*
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  fakeroot linux-headers-2.6.27-7 linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic dkms
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED
  fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-kernel-source* fglrx-modaliases* xorg-driver-fglrx*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 55.3MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 264758 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing fglrx-amdcccle ...
Removing xorg-driver-fglrx ...
Purging configuration files for xorg-driver-fglrx ...
Removing fglrx-kernel-source ...
Removing all DKMS Modules
Done.
Removing fglrx-modaliases ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
```

OK, so now popping off to reboot.

----------


## Roger Allott

Well, the good news is that my PC rebooted without dying. And the even better news is that I've now got wobbly windows! I'm not at all sure whether I like wobbly windows, but at least I seem able to play around with the settings and adjust to taste.

Thanks for all your help, Forlong. Should I run compiz-check again just to check that everything is OK?

----------


## Forlong

No, if it works, it works.
See the link in my signature to learn a bit about the settings.

Have fun.

----------


## jtutt

*Forlong*

Yes, I was logged in as a secondary user.  The computer is used by several family members with different logins.  After a reboot whoever logs in first gets the compiz eye candy, but no joy for anybody else.

It sounds like this is maybe an known issue?

Regards,

John T.

----------


## Roger Allott

> No, if it works, it works.
> See the link in my signature to learn a bit about the settings.
> 
> Have fun.


I've been reading that this afternoon and having fun messing about with the settings. WHOOSH!!! I've shown a friend the eye-candy stuff and he's now much more likely to migrate to Ubuntu too.

Your blog is excellent as a guide to Compiz, but I've got a couple of bits of feedback for you that I trust you will receive in the positive spirit that's intended. 

You talk about there being an option on System > Preferences called 'Advanced Desktop Effects Settings'. Whilst that would be a good name for it, Intrepid seems to call this option 'CompizConfig Settings Manager'. The difference seems to be only in name, but it's the sort of difference that can cause unnecessary confusion amongst Ubuntu noobs.

Secondly, your walk through of the various options follows a different order to the order the options are listed in CompizConfig Settings Manager. If you ever think of editing the blog, you might like to bear in mind how much easier it would be to follow if your order roughly matched that seem in the application.

----------


## Forlong

> Yes, I was logged in as a secondary user.  The computer is used by several family members with different logins.  After a reboot whoever logs in first gets the compiz eye candy, but no joy for anybody else.
> 
> It sounds like this is maybe an known issue?


Well, as far as I know it's just normal, since intel chips are not really powerful, you know? After all, they are just onboard chips.

It's the same on my old Radeon, I guess we just have to live with that.
Since I wouldn't expect the Vista effects to work on my graphics card at all, I'm still pretty happy with the current situation.  :Wink: 





> Your blog is excellent as a guide to Compiz, but I've got a couple of bits of feedback for you that I trust you will receive in the positive spirit that's intended. 
> 
> You talk about there being an option on System > Preferences called 'Advanced Desktop Effects Settings'. Whilst that would be a good name for it, Intrepid seems to call this option 'CompizConfig Settings Manager'. The difference seems to be only in name, but it's the sort of difference that can cause unnecessary confusion amongst Ubuntu noobs.


Yeah, I know about that, that's why I'm not so open on referring to that guide anymore.
As you might have noticed, the guide has been written for the version of Compiz found in Hardy.
It already was an update on an older guide, so I do know about the changes, but I simply didn't have the time for a new one.
Additionally, Hardy is an LTS release, so it has higher priority.



> Secondly, your walk through of the various options follows a different order to the order the options are listed in CompizConfig Settings Manager. If you ever think of editing the blog, you might like to bear in mind how much easier it would be to follow if your order roughly matched that seem in the application.


That was intentionally, since I already mentioned the filter in the top left corner. Because of that, order doesn't matter.
I thought it was more important to follow a certain logic which would result in a more stringent guide, rather than having a look at the application all the time.

I really appreciate your feedback, though.

----------


## yogo

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yogo & makhil*
> 
> Sorry guys, but I am not able to help you any further. All my limited knowledge about via drivers are already in the thread.
> I did change the script so it should not kill your X server anymore (just download it again from the site and give it a try).
> ...



i will give your new script a try, BTW I have a mx440 on order so that should get my Compiz up and running

Thanks for your help.

Here is my new output

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: Detected driver is not on the whitelist. 


Can I actually just add the driver to the whitelist and it will work?

Where do I edit this?


TIA

----------


## jtutt

> Well, as far as I know it's just normal, since intel chips are not really powerful, you know? After all, they are just onboard chips.



Hmmm, I can see there might be a resource issue, but the message about the System Rasterizer in use seems more specific.  

Any chance there is a way to turn off Compiz on a user switch to free up the resources for the second user?

----------


## yogo

Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]


Now I have everything OK, do I just have to wait for my graphics card :Razz:  or can I get Compiz running beforehand?

----------


## brundlelinux

BUMP.  Really, this should be a sticky.  Saved me a LOT of headaches.

----------


## Roger Allott

> BUMP.  Really, this should be a sticky.  Saved me a LOT of headaches.


I second that.

----------


## PhysMeistro

Hi all.
New to Ubuntu, and got "Desktop effects could not be enabled" error.  But when I try to run Compiz-check, I get a "permission denied" error in Terminal.  Help would be welcome.  Thanks much.

----------


## Forlong

Please follow the steps on the project's website: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check

You need to make the file executable.


P.S. Happy New Year!  :Wink:

----------


## overdrank

> BUMP.  Really, this should be a sticky.  Saved me a LOT of headaches.





> I second that.


Hi and Forlong's great work is noted in the The Great Desktop Effects FAQ of 2008 sticky.



> Desktop Effects could not be enabled?
> 
>     See the following thread to find out why:Compiz-Check


 :Smile:

----------


## PhysMeistro

Forlong, I made compiz-check executable as you instructed, and here's the outcome.


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M76XT [Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Just wondering if you could enlighten me as to what "Software Rasterizer" means and what I could do about it.
Thanks.

----------


## Forlong

As far as I know, RadeonHD cards need either the radeonhd driver or the proprietary fglrx one.

I'd go for the latter, you can install it via _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_

You'll have to restart your system afterwards to actually use it.
Let me know if it helped.

----------


## PhysMeistro

Actually, after poking around on the forums some more, I decided to give EnvyNG a try, and that fixed my issue.  (I'm assuming it installed the radeon driver.)  Thanks for the help and especially for compiz-check.  Kudos.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Forlong

Glad you got it fixed.

Just run Compiz-Check again to find out what driver you are currently using. I bet it's fglrx.

----------


## Troop116rules

Hey, followed the link, and here's what I got back from runnning compiz-check:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Device 0644 (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

This is very odd. I'm going to try some other things, like turning off and on Extra Visual Effects and playing around with Compiz.  Please reply to my original post ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022457 ), if it's no problem.

----------


## PhysMeistro

Yeah, forlong, you were right.  It's using the fglrx driver.  Thanks again for the help.

----------


## puglover

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use
```

what does this all mean basil???

----------


## Forlong

Troop116rules, I gather from your other thread that everything is working for you now, am I correct?

----------


## Forlong

> what does this all mean basil???


It means you are using the openchrome driver which is not able to support Compiz.

Unfortunately, via chips are the most puzzling ones out there.
You _could_ get it to work with their latest beta drivers: http://linux.via.com.tw

----------


## prasannasimha

I am pretty new to Ubuntu so pardon me for any gaffs.
I had installed Ubuntu Hardy Heron and with that Compiz was working well. (I really find it useful). When I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex it just refuses to work and desktop effects cannot be activated.
I used compiz check and got this message after which I do not know how to proceed.
I would be grateful if someone can help me out (and I am terrible with the terminal nad have been basically managing with GUI as far as possible.
Thanks in advance 
Dr Prasanna Simha M
Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 8086:2562 detected.

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you will not be able to run Compiz.

Prasanna

----------


## Forlong

Didn't it ask you to skip the blacklist for you?

----------


## prasannasimha

No it did not.
Prasanna

----------


## Forlong

Please make sure you have downloaded the latest version and try again.
It works here as expected.

----------


## prasannasimha

I tried it but it causes the system to crash. All Icons and borders disappear and I just get the background after which I have to hard reboot to be able to unfreeze !!
Prasanna

----------


## prasannasimha

How do I un unblaclist the driver now since I said yes to unblacklisting it and now if I atte,pt to try toenable effects it causes the computer to crash.
Prasanna

----------


## Forlong

Well, it has been blacklisted for a reason, you know.

Just don't try to enable desktop effects then.
But if you want to undo the blacklist check, simply run this:


```
rm ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
```

this will remove the file that is responsible for it.

----------


## Murdochi

First time poster!  Compiz stopped working on a fresh install of Intrepid Ibex after I tried to get Dwarf Fortress Linux to work - and now I get the error in the thread title.  Compiz-checker gives me the following:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size 

Any ideas?  Fanks in advance.

----------


## Forlong

Seems like 

```
glxinfo
```

 is broken for you, what's the output?

You also might want to post your */var/log/Xorg.0.log*  and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)

----------


## Murdochi

Wow, thanks for the quick reply!



```
name of display: :0.0
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Segmentation fault
```

And the other one is:



```

X.Org X Server 1.5.2
Release Date: 10 October 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-16-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux murdoch-laptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64
Build Date: 24 October 2008  09:06:49AM
xorg-server 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (buildd@crested.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan  5 20:37:58 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b7320
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 4.1
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.1
	X.Org Server Extension : 1.1
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4400000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/8
(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4500000/1048576
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1
(==) AIGLX enabled
(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) Scanning /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci directory for additional PCI ID's supported by the drivers
(II) Matched intel from file name intel.ids
(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.4.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GME/GLE
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GME/GLE"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE4400000
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) intel(0): initializing int10
(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller
(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): found backlight control method /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled
(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping
(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.4.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000203 to 0x00000000
(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS
(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status:
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x100000d0 to 0x000c0010
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00606000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710088
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x4e2d1dc8
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x8000085e
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 489216 total, 1 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1956860 kB available
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xe4400000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xd0000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd0100000, handle = 0xd0100000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd1a00000, handle = 0xd1a00000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd2040000, handle = 0xd2040000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2680000, handle = 0xd2680000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01a00000 (pgoffset 6656)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02040000 (pgoffset 8256)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x02680000 (pgoffset 9856)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00043fff: exa G965 state buffer (72 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00044000-0x00044fff: overlay registers (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00045000-0x00045fff: power context (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00100000-0x0073ffff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x00740000-0x019fffff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x01a00000-0x0203ffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02040000-0x0267ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02680000-0x0467ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B
(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
(EE) GLX: could not load software renderer
(II) GLX: no usable GL providers found for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.0.99
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 0.15.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.15.2
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_layout: "gb"
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!
AUDIT: Mon Jan  5 20:38:07 2009: 5057 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=0 gid=0 pid=5253 )
AUDIT: Mon Jan  5 20:38:11 2009: 5057 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=1000 gid=1000 pid=5281 )
AUDIT: Mon Jan  5 20:38:11 2009: 5057 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=1000 gid=1000 pid=5282 )
AUDIT: Mon Jan  5 20:38:11 2009: 5057 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=1000 gid=1000 pid=5283 )
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 10100
```

Cheers!

----------


## Forlong

Hm... what's the output of


```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```

----------


## alladnsane

my compiz did work until a couple weeks ago.  i am running ubuntu hardy 8.04 completely updated and have no idea why it stopped working.  one day i just booted up to a very blah desktop and when i tried to start my cube back up i got the dreaded "desktop effects...".

here is the output from my Compiz-Check


```

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 488: [: 6939: binary operator expected
           [ OK ]
```

----------


## Forlong

There's something wrong with Metacity in your current session.
Please reboot and try again.

----------


## alladnsane

Thank-you very much.  Compiz-check appears to have fixed my problem.  I have rebooted many times since the effects stopped working to no avail, but this time I rebooted and re-ran Compiz-check with the following results ...


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Another compositing manager in use. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The default window manager of GNOME has its own compositing manager to
 provide basic desktop effects.
 If this one is in use, Compiz will not be able to run. 

Do you want to disable GNOME's compositing manager? (Y/n) y
```

...and voila my compiz effects are now working again!!!

Great script.  thank-you

----------


## sybersurfer

Script is great.  Compiz was working for me yesterday, did a system update and now is not working. Output of compiz-check below:




```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect fglrx driver version in use.
```

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!

----------


## Forlong

There's obviously something wrong with the fglrx driver.
What's the ouput of 

```
fglrxinfo
```

----------


## sybersurfer

```
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
```

----------


## sybersurfer

I fixed my problem:

After trying failed attempts to remove and install the ati drivers with apt-get I found a post where another Ubuntu-er was having problems with the hardware drivers manager and used envy to install the driver.  This approach fixed my issues.

Here is what I did:

I installed envyng



```
sudo apt-get envyng-core
```


And then ran envy in text mode:



```
envyng -t
```

Which promts you with this:


```
 +-----------------------------------------------------------+
 |    EnvyNG Menu                                            |
 |                                                           |
 |    1 - Install the NVIDIA driver                          |
 |                                                           |
 |    2 - Uninstall the NVIDIA driver                        |
 |                                                           |
 |    3 - Install the ATI driver                             |
 |                                                           |
 |    4 - Uninstall the ATI driver                           |
 |                                                           |
 |    5 - Restart the Xserver                                |
 |                                                           |
 |    6 - Restart your computer                              |
 |                                                           |
 |    7 - Exit                                               |
 |                                                           |
 |    NOTE: IF THE SCREEN TURNS BLACK, PLEASE TYPE ALT+F1    |
 +-----------------------------------------------------------+
Please select one of the activities displayed above and press ENTER:
```

Steps I took:

1. I uninstalled my ATI driver [option 4].
2. Restarted.
3. Ran envy again and installed the ATI driver [option 3].
4. Restarted. Problem solved.

----------


## gvrayden

Code:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card.
```

----------


## gvrayden

Now i installed the latest driver from here...

http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?su...rds=openchrome

But still i have the same output...




> Section "Device"
> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
> 	Driver		"vesa"
> EndSection


This thing means Driver "openchrome" is not  being used,rite ?

what shud i do to solve this issue?

----------


## Forlong

Sorry, the drivers that come with Ubuntu are not capable of running Compiz on VIA hardware, because their drivers are closed source.
There are some beta drivers here, that are said to work with Compiz but I don't know if you will be able to use any of them: http://linux.via.com.tw

----------


## winding.roadie

I seem to be having the same troubles as PhysMeistro a few pages ago:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

However, I'm running an Intel chip.  Compiz worked fine for me before a presentation (see my post on that), and is now giving me errors.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Forlong

Post your */etc/X11/xorg.conf* (that's a file, just open it in your favourite text editor).

----------


## winding.roadie

```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2304 800
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

For some reason, I've also got 9 other xorg.conf.2009XXXXX configuration files.  Most seem to be the exact same, although at least one is slightly different.

----------


## Forlong

Open the file like this:


```
gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

and remove this bit


```
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2304 800
	EndSubSection
```

Then save, and log out and back in. See if it helped.

----------


## gvrayden

Thx for the reply Forlong...
Now,wud i be able to use compiz if i get down to the 8.04 version ?

----------


## Forlong

Yes, of course.

----------


## winding.roadie

Forlong, going back into my xorg.conf showed that it had reverted to another version without the virtual display.  Compiz works just fine for me again after logging out and logging in.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## Crafty Kisses

Just came across this now, good stuff here. Thanks!

----------


## stussy

Hi guys,

I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a virtual machine (vmware), is it possible to get compiz running?  I did compiz check:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VMware Inc Abstract SVGA II Adapter
 Driver in use:         vmware
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Forlong

> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a virtual machine (vmware), is it possible to get compiz running?


No, that's not going to work, sorry.

----------


## smegbrains

Hello, I've managed to break Compiz on my Satellite A200... Was working up until recently and now hasn't. It may have something to do with me installing the backports package in order to get my wireless working, but I'm not sure... anyway the output from compiz-check is:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

Would anyone have any ideas?

----------


## theDaveTheRave

Furlong.

Great post / Thread.

One suggestion, as this is such a small little applicaton, why can't it be included in the install CD?

Then during bootup it could offer to load up all the clever effects if that is what people want?

A simple line of code saying something like

"windowing eye candy functions on this system. To include the Desktop Cube, and other window effects select yes" [Y/N]

That would make people think ??desktop cube?? what on earth, then they would load it up, try it out... find that it was nicer, better, less memory eating than the vista equivalent, and start saying - wow this linux stuff is really cool - I'm particulaly thinking of the newbies here.

David

ps. I agree that this should be a sticky.... in fact was it?? I can't remember??

----------


## AlCpwn

Hey everyone.  I am new to Ubuntu and had been running it for a couple of weeks with all the compiz eyecandy on.  After some issues getting my system to dual boot with XP I had to do a restore with quick start and am no longer able to turn on visual effects.  Below is the results of my check.  I thought I updated to the latest nvidia driver and compiz worked fine before the restore.  Can anyone help me out please??
Thanks in advance  :Razz: 

*Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Device 05e1 (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card.* 

**EDIT**
I should probably also mention I was NOT able to restore config settings because Quick Start stopped working after the system restore.  I have the config backed up in a .tar file.  Is there another way to restore config w/o using quick start?  Thanks again

----------


## Forlong

> Hello, I've managed to break Compiz on my Satellite A200... Was working up until recently and now hasn't. It may have something to do with me installing the backports package in order to get my wireless working, but I'm not sure... anyway the output from compiz-check is:
> 
> [..]
> 
> Would anyone have any ideas?


Please post the output of 

```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```

----------


## Forlong

> Hey everyone.  I am new to Ubuntu and had been running it for a couple of weeks with all the compiz eyecandy on.  After some issues getting my system to dual boot with XP I had to do a restore with quick start and am no longer able to turn on visual effects.


What is "quick start" exactly?



> Below is the results of my check.  I thought I updated to the latest nvidia driver and compiz worked fine before the restore.


First of all: this is not Windows. If you don't have a specific reason to update your graphics driver, don't do it.
The version of the nvidia driver that comes with Ubuntu has been thoroughly tested and at least every 6 months you'll be provided a new one.

Updating your driver manually may cause troubles (nvidias drivers are proprietary, as in closed source, thus Ubuntu can't keep up with every driver version out there), which seems to be the case for you.
You simply have to get your driver properly running again. Please start a thread about in in the appropriate section of the forum about that.
And please give information _how_ you updated the driver.

----------


## AlCpwn

Sorry, Quick Start is a utility that came with my Ubuntu Ultimate 2.0 package.  It gives various options for backing up your system, configs, boot record etc.  

I updated the driver through the hardware drivers option under administrative.  I went with the 177 driver which was recommended. Is it easy to uninstall/reinstall again?  Should I go ahead and start a new thread in video drivers?

Thanks

----------


## Forlong

> Sorry, Quick Start is a utility that came with my Ubuntu Ultimate 2.0 package.  It gives various options for backing up your system, configs, boot record etc.


I see.



> I updated the driver through the hardware drivers option under administrative.  I went with the 177 driver which was recommended. Is it easy to uninstall/reinstall again?  Should I go ahead and start a new thread in video drivers?


Since I don't have any experience myself with nvidia hardware, I'd recommend doing that.

----------


## stussy

Hi Forlong I see your doing great stuff here, my prob:

I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 and can't get compiz to work at all, have tried various methods.  When I first did compiz check i was told that my graphics card is blacklisted so i did


```

	Code:
	chmod +x compiz-check

```

now i get


```
stussy@stussy-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

From some googling(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675870) it seems that i need this driver 'intel -experimental modesetting driver' but i can't find it, any ideas?

----------


## Forlong

What's the output of 

```
compiz
```

 in a terminal?

----------


## stussy

```
stussy@stussy-desktop:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found 
SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz: 423: /usr/bin/compiz.real: not found
```

----------


## Forlong

> ```
> /usr/bin/compiz: 423: /usr/bin/compiz.real: not found
> ```


Did you use some obscure script to "update" Compiz?

----------


## stussy

Not that I know of?  Could a re-install fix this?

----------


## Forlong

Please post the output of 

```
dpkg -l | grep compiz
```

----------


## stussy

```
stussy@stussy-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep compiz
rc  compiz-core                                1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4                        OpenGL window and compositing manager
rc  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra                0.7.8-0ubuntu2                          Collection of extra plugins from OpenComposi
rc  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                 0.7.8-0ubuntu2                          Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing f
rc  compiz-gnome                               1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4                        OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOM
ii  compiz-wrapper                             1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1                      OpenGL window and compositing manager, wrapp
ii  compizconfig-backend-gconf                 0.7.8-0ubuntu1                          Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager              0.7.8-0ubuntu3                          Compiz configuration settings manager
ii  libcompizconfig0                           0.7.8-0ubuntu2                          Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  python-compizconfig                        0.7.8-0ubuntu1                          Compiz configuration system bindings
```

I also see that after running the compiz command my windows` frames dissappear even though it says compiz.real not found

----------


## Forlong

You do not have Compiz installed.

Run


```
sudo apt-get install compiz
```

 and try again.

----------


## stussy

I did apt-get (installed 20mb), and then did compiz again - this made everything dissapear, I can only see the background and my cursor

After rebooting, i logged in, everything was normal - no compiz effetcs though.  So I went to System-Preferences-Appearance and selected the Visual Effects Tab.  None was selected, so i selected Normal and everything dissapeared again (only see wallpaper and cursor).

----------


## stussy

OK, I just got a geforce 7600 which seems to handle the compiz better, am i suppose to wait after i see this


```
stussy@stussy-desktop:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
Starting gtk-window-decorator
```

----------


## Forlong

Good morning.  :Smile: 

Compiz seems to be running just fine. Instead of running Compiz in the terminal, from now on, use [Alt]+[F2] (or Compiz-Switch or whatever).

Now you should be able to fiddle with Compiz via ccsm:


```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

Have fun!

----------


## stussy

Thanks a heap for putting up with me!

If I knew how to do the thank thing on the forum I would?

----------


## stussy

If you could please help me once again Forlong, I'm trying to get the burn effect to work, in ccsm i could not see burn in the animations category, but i did see it in the animations add-on's category, so i enabled the add on's, but the burn effect is still not an option?

Thanks mate, I did this but it didn't seem to work, a restart has worked though!  :Smile:

----------


## Dieseler

Heyas, wonder if someone could take a look at this.
Maybe give an idea if there is one that would allow me to use compiz and turn on the advanced desktop settings.
I don't think there is, but hopeful maybe.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use
```

----------


## ChampAmp

Compiz worked in Hardy > Intrepid....then I wiped my drive and took the plunge for Jaunty...yes I know its new new new and dangerous, but I think my problem may be something simple. Compiz works fine, but I can't enable it from Appearance > Visual Effects. I am posting my compiz-check output and xorg.conf. Any help is very appreciated: I have to manually enable compiz through the icon every time I restart, and it never remembers my manager settings. People are starving, but no one should suffer like this. Here's the output:

Compiz-check:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

champamp@dad:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

xorg.conf:



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Tue Nov  4 14:07:17 PST 2008
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#
#    # generated from default
#    Identifier     "Mouse0"
#    Driver         "mouse"
#    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
#    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
#    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
#    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
#EndSection
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#
#    # generated from default
#    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
#    Driver         "kbd"
#EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier     "Monitor0"
	VendorName     "NEC"
	ModelName      "MultiSync 97F"
	HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
	VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
	Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen0"
	Device         "Device0"
	Monitor        "Monitor0"
	Option         "TwinView" "0"
	Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_85 +0+0"
	DefaultDepth	24
	# Removed Option "metamodes" "1280x1024_85 +0+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load           "dbe"
	Load           "extmod"
	Load           "type1"
	Load           "freetype"
	Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Layout0"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
	#    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
	#    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier     "Device0"
	VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
	BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"
	Driver	"nvidia"
	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection
```

Thanks!

----------


## ktat

Hi, I've had a go at installing and running compiz-check.  That seems to have worked fine, however, it has not been able to solve my problem (visual effects cannot be enabled on my desktop).
*
The output from compiz-check was:*



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0641 (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y
```

It seems it was unable to locate a suitable driver for my card.  I am using:
AMD Athlon 64x2, 5200+ 2.7Ghz Dual core AM2 CPUGigabyte GA-M56S-S3 motherboard2 Gb DDR2 RAM512Mb Geforce 9400GT PCI-EXPRESS Video CardOS Ubuntu 8.04

Some help with this would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Forlong

> If you could please help me once again Forlong, I'm trying to get the burn effect to work, in ccsm i could not see burn in the animations category, but i did see it in the animations add-on's category, so i enabled the add on's, but the burn effect is still not an option?


In ccsm, go to the Animations plugin and in the Close Animation tab, double-click on the first entry ("Glide 2" by default) and pick Burn in the drop-down menu.

----------


## Forlong

> Heyas, wonder if someone could take a look at this.
> Maybe give an idea if there is one that would allow me to use compiz and turn on the advanced desktop settings.
> I don't think there is, but hopeful maybe.


VIA chips are generally not able to run Compiz.
But there are some beta drivers available now: http://linux.via.com.tw

Don't know if you have the appropriate hardware, though.

----------


## Forlong

> Compiz worked in Hardy > Intrepid....then I wiped my drive and took the plunge for Jaunty...yes I know its new new new and dangerous, but I think my problem may be something simple. Compiz works fine, but I can't enable it from Appearance > Visual Effects.


Please post the output of 

```
compiz
```

 in a terminal.

----------


## Forlong

> It seems it was unable to locate a suitable driver for my card.


Well, this is obviously a driver issue and got nothing to do with Compiz, so I can't be much of help.
It should offer you the appropriate driver, though.

You might want to check out Envy: http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A

----------


## Totalchaos02

First just want to say that this is awesome, great work. Second, I have a dual monitor setup with Xinerama running. I know compiz will not work with it but even without my second screen I have been unable to get Compiz working. Any help is appreciated.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  15
  Current serial number in output stream:  15
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  15
  Current serial number in output stream:  15
           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect fglrx driver version in use.
```

----------


## Forlong

Seems like your driver is not properly installed. Try re-installing it.

----------


## Totalchaos02

> Seems like your driver is not properly installed. Try re-installing it.


That what I thought but I have removed the driver and installed with every possible method and still get the same problems.

----------


## ktat

Thanks Forlong, I installed and ran the suggested software, however, it too was unable to locate a suitable driver.  Oh, well...

----------


## renkinjutsu

I installed jaunty to test it out and also installed my nVidia driver 180.29

here's the output i get from compiz:



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz: 421: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
```

here's the output from compiz -check:


```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz: 421: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
metacity: Unknown option -check
```

----------


## ChampAmp

Here you are, and thank you:



```
champamp@dad:~$ sudo compiz
[sudo] password for champamp: 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
Starting gtk-window-decorator
```




> Please post the output of 
> 
> ```
> compiz
> ```
> 
>  in a terminal.

----------


## Forlong

> That what I thought but I have removed the driver and installed with every possible method and still get the same problems.


It's still a driver problem, so I'm afraid this is the wrong thread to resolve this.
I recommend starting a new one in the appropriate section of the forum and give as many information as you can.

Good luck.  :Smile: 




> Thanks Forlong, I installed and ran the suggested software, however, it too was unable to locate a suitable driver.  Oh, well...


Please see above.  :Smile:

----------


## Forlong

> I installed jaunty to test it out and also installed my nVidia driver 180.29
> 
> here's the output i get from compiz:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/compiz: 421: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
> ```


Well, I don't have any experience with jaunty yet, but this seems to be problem here.
What's the output of 

```
dpkg -l | grep compiz
```




> here's the output from compiz -check


It's


```
compiz-check
```

----------


## Forlong

> Here you are, and thank you:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> champamp@dad:~$ sudo compiz
> ```


*NEVER* run any application with sudo that doesn't need it!
You might have messed up your config files because of that. Run it without being root again and post the outcome.

----------


## ChampAmp

Hmmm....now it doesn't switch (although compiz icon will still switch it):



```
champamp@dad:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz: 421: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
```

Permissions issues? Thank you.

----------


## renkinjutsu

> Well, I don't have any experience with jaunty yet, but this seems to be problem here.
> What's the output of 
> 
> ```
> dpkg -l | grep compiz
> ```
> 
> It's
> 
> ...



dpkg returns with this:



```
ii  compiz                                     1:0.7.9+git20090211-0ubuntu4                         OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-core                                1:0.7.9+git20090211-0ubuntu4                         OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra                0.7.9+git20090213-0ubuntu1                           Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                 0.7.9+git20090213-0ubuntu1                           Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz
ii  compiz-gnome                               1:0.7.9+git20090211-0ubuntu4                         OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOME window decorator
ii  compiz-plugins                             1:0.7.9+git20090211-0ubuntu4                         OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins
ii  compiz-wrapper                             1:0.7.9+git20090211-0ubuntu4                         OpenGL window and compositing manager, wrapper script
ii  compizconfig-backend-gconf                 0.7.8-0ubuntu2                                       Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositing Project
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager              0.7.8-0ubuntu3                                       Compiz configuration settings manager
ii  libcompizconfig0                           0.7.8-0ubuntu4                                       Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositing Project
ii  python-compizconfig                        0.7.8-0ubuntu1                                       Compiz configuration system bindings
```

and compiz-check returns with



```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

----------


## flatcoke

Hi guys,
I freshly installed 8.10 today. As I wander into "desktop effects", it won't allow me to enable it. I have Intel integrated 915GM graphics chip.
I check a few threads and I'm posting compiz results here, hoping they will help. Your time and efforts are appreciated.



```
maming@ming-linux-laptop:~$ compiz-check
bash: compiz-check: command not found
user:~$ compiz 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (2304x768) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 
Window manager warning: GConf key '/apps/metacity/general/action_double_click_titlebar' is set to an invalid value
```

My xorg.conf:


```
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2304 768
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

----------


## anberside

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size 




i suppose this means i wont be able to use the effects? im very new at this...so any help would be appreciated

----------


## ChampAmp

Fixed it...paths were wrong in usr/bin/compiz file, this thread solved it:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585252

Long ago, this happened in Gutsy as well....odd that it should recur in a clean system, must have been a regression. Thanks fro your assistance.




> Hmmm....now it doesn't switch (although compiz icon will still switch it):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> champamp@dad:~$ compiz
> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
> ...

----------


## brightJoker

```
$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 
Window manager warning: Attempt to perform window operation 20 on window none when operation 20 on none already in effect
Window manager warning: Attempt to perform window operation 20 on window none when operation 20 on none already in effect
```

and


```
$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

How do I deactivate the Software Rasterizer?  Searched forums, didn't see any topics besides this one.  Compiz-check returns same issue.  This seems to happen anytime I plug my box via RGB into a LCD screen, I can't remember how I fixed it last time.  Also, when I go to Appearance Preferences, "Desktop Effects can not be enabled."  Using Compiz-icon, if I switch to metacity and back; or if I "Reload Window Manager", the screen goes white.  All help is appreciated  :Smile:   Amazing forum and system as always, loving each day more and more with my Ubuntu box.  I am sorry for the low post count, but honestly I use this forum for a lot of support and all my questions I usually answer with the Search bar, only post when I can't find my answer elsewhere.  Great community though really, as an ex-forum admin amazing job!

----------


## the bogs

Hi, I have an old-ish HP desktop - i get the below output from compiz-check.

any ideas?





```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

Thanks in advance

----------


## Vainone

Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card. 

Ok so this is telling me i need to get the proper driver for my card.. 
Im using an SiS mirage graphics card... I know right.
how would i get the drivers for that card and how could i install them ?

thanks in advance

EDIT: I have found out my graphics card is an SIS M672 is this supported at all ?

----------


## tasyhari

wow. This is really good information. thumb up  :Very Happy:

----------


## brightJoker

Solved my issue, whenever I plug into an external monitor from my laptop I have to turn off my laptop monitor and it saves my settings.  Otherwise a simple # added to the begining of the external monitors resolution in xorg.conf fixes any compiz issues.

----------


## Forlong

Hi guys,

sorry, I have been busy in the last couple of days.
Anyone who still has a problem and didn't solve it in the meantime, please post again. I will try my best to help you out.

----------


## Vainone

> Hi guys,
> 
> sorry, I have been busy in the last couple of days.
> Anyone who still has a problem and didn't solve it in the meantime, please post again. I will try my best to help you out.


Hey

I Ran compiz-check and here are my results =/


```
[
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
 Driver in use:         sis
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

----------


## Forlong

I'm afraid you can't get Compiz running on that graphics chip.

If it's not on a notebook, consider buying an additional graphics card (Nvidia preferably).

----------


## green69

> I'm afraid you can't get Compiz running on that graphics chip.
> 
> If it's not on a notebook, consider buying an additional graphics card (Nvidia preferably).


Hi!!

I have the same problem and in fact I'm running Ubuntu 8.1 on an acer aspire one notebook. The problem is that until some days ago, before an updating, everything was working perfectly, and desktop effects too. Now, after updating, windows title bar disappears and desktop effects could not be enabled.

The output of compiz-check is:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 



Any suggestion?

Thanks in advance for your help!

green69

----------


## Forlong

Your intel chip is not set up correctly.
Post the output of 

```
grep -v ^# /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 and use the forum's [CODE] tag please (# button)

----------


## green69

Hi again!

After all, I'm sorry but I'm new ubuntu user and I don't kwow the forum rules...
How should I use the forum's [code] tag? What doeas it means?


The output of the command you suggested me is:
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	DisplaySize 195 113	# Added by GC as described in ubuntu acer aspire one guide
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2384 768
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Option "NoDDC"	# Added by GC as described in ubuntu acer aspire one guide
EndSection

Thank for your patience

----------


## Forlong

Hi,

don't worry, just don't use the Quick Reply but click on "New Reply" (or "quote").
There will be a text editor then and in the control bar above the text field is a button that looks like this: #
That's responsible for the CODE tag and if you paste your text between the tags, it will be presented like this:


```
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	DisplaySize 195 113	# Added by GC as described in ubuntu acer aspire one guide
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2384 768
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Option "NoDDC"	# Added by GC as described in ubuntu acer aspire one guide
EndSection
```

Which is a) easier to read and b) usefull with long outputs.

Anyway, this section is causing your trouble, I guess:


```
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2384 768
	EndSubSection
```

Remove it completely from the file, you will have to open it in a text editor like this:


```
gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Afterwards, you have to log out and back in again to see if it worked.

----------


## green69

> Hi,
> 
> don't worry, just don't use the Quick Reply but click on "New Reply" (or "quote").
> There will be a text editor then and in the control bar above the text field is a button that looks like this: #
> That's responsible for the CODE tag and if you paste your text between the tags, it will be presented like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> ...


You were right! Now the compiz-check test went right and desktop effect are enabled. 
The only thing it hurt me is that when I maximize windows (any type of windows) the title bar (including minimize and close keys) remain hided under top pannel. Please, have you any idea of why this pass? This is quite unconfortable and I don't knoow how to solve it.

Thanks again!

----------


## tmun52

I have a problem with enabling compiz...

Gathering information about your system...



```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV635 PRO AGP [Radeon HD 3650]
 Driver in use:         radeonhd
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```


heres what happens when I try to enable compiz...



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
No whitelisted driver found
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

----------


## Forlong

> You were right! Now the compiz-check test went right and desktop effect are enabled. 
> The only thing it hurt me is that when I maximize windows (any type of windows) the title bar (including minimize and close keys) remain hided under top pannel. Please, have you any idea of why this pass? This is quite unconfortable and I don't knoow how to solve it.


Sorry, I have never stumbled across such a problem myself.
Sounds like it's setting related to me.

If you don't mind, you can reset you settings like this:


```
gconftool-2 --recursive-unset -a /apps/compiz
```

----------


## Forlong

> I have a problem with enabling compiz...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Driver in use:         radeonhd
> 
>  Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]
> 
> ...


Try switching to fglrx (proprietary ATI driver)

Go to _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_ and "enable" it there.

Afterwards, reboot and try again.

----------


## darco

I am stumped....upgraded to 180.37 and now I cannot enable desktop effects...also unable to add rendering...

```
 compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Linux Mint 6
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

any help would be appreciated

darco

p.s. all fixed.....after more wasted time, I was finally able to manage to get everything back to normal w/180.37. I noticed the xorg.conf.new file was dumped in my home directory, after copying it over the current xorg file, all is well

----------


## dtom2444

when i first installed Ubuntu 8.10, all was well. I set the visual effects  all the way to extra and it ran perfect. after using GParted to allocate more memory to my Ubuntu partition, i now get the dreaded "Desktop effects could not be enabled." 

After running this check, everything except the composite extension part says fail and the last one says skip. Would this mean my *integrated* graphics were blacklisted? why the sudden change? Does anyone think reinstalling Ubuntu will fix this?

And how can i do this (sorry, Ubuntu noob here):



> I was finally able to manage to get everything back to normal w/180.37. I noticed the xorg.conf.new file was dumped in my home directory, after copying it over the current xorg file, all is well


Thanks in advance for any help!  :Very Happy:

----------


## androidkerra

hi there, here's compiz-check's output on my computer

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use 


*"Error: openchrome driver in use"* i dont know what seems to be the problem there, all windows and applications are closed and still it says that the driver is in use

----------


## Forlong

> when i first installed Ubuntu 8.10, all was well. I set the visual effects  all the way to extra and it ran perfect. after using GParted to allocate more memory to my Ubuntu partition, i now get the dreaded "Desktop effects could not be enabled." 
> 
> After running this check, everything except the composite extension part says fail and the last one says skip.


Please post the full output here.

----------


## Forlong

> *"Error: openchrome driver in use"* i dont know what seems to be the problem there, all windows and applications are closed and still it says that the driver is in use


Openchrome is the driver for your graphics chip.

VIA's support for Linux has been very poor in the past, that's why Ubuntu can't provide any driver by default that is capable of running Comipz.

There might be a chance that you can get it to work with one of those beta drivers here: http://linux.via.com.tw

----------


## androidkerra

i see, so thats the problem. gonna try the drivers and be rsback w/ the results  :Very Happy:  hope it works  :Wink: 

thanks anyways  :Very Happy:

----------


## nush

hi
could you tell me if compiz supports this graphics chip, and if it does what should i try next
thanks for your help 
nush 





```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
 Driver in use:         sis
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

----------


## overdrank

> hi
> could you tell me if compiz supports this graphics chip, and if it does what should i try next
> thanks for your help 
> nush


You may look here SiS 661/741

----------


## Forlong

> could you tell me if compiz supports this graphics chip, and if it does what should i try next


Well, unfortunately it's the other way round: Sis does not support Compiz (or Linux in general).
Therefore, it's not possible to run Compiz on Sis hardware at the moment, I'm afraid.

----------


## dtom2444

ok, here is my output:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```


Lol, so i guess from all the fails, i won't be able to run compiz again. But, as i previously stated:



> when i first installed Ubuntu 8.10, all was well. I set the visual effects all the way to extra and it ran perfect. after using GParted to allocate more memory to my Ubuntu partition, i now get the dreaded "Desktop effects could not be enabled."
> 
> After running this check, everything except the composite extension part says fail and the last one says skip. Would this mean my integrated graphics were blacklisted? why the sudden change? Does anyone think reinstalling Ubuntu will fix this?

----------


## Forlong

What's the ouput of 

```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```

----------


## wiebeest

> Well, unfortunately it's the other way round: Sis does not support Compiz (or Linux in general).
> Therefore, it's not possible to run Compiz on Sis hardware at the moment, I'm afraid.


Can't that newly released S3 graphics driver do any benefit?
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...l3_vaapi&num=1

According to that article on phoronix.com "S3 Graphics Releases Linux Driver With OpenGL 3.0, VA-API". 

Fortheron I read _"This driver package is officially supported by S3 Graphics on Ubuntu 8.04, Ubuntu 8.10,"_ and _"The S3 Chrome 500 Linux driver is capable of hardware 2D acceleration using both XAA and EXA. This driver also supports Xinerama and Compiz, but currently there is no support for RandR 1.2."_

So, as I read it, with this appearently recently released driver Compiz should now be made possible under Ubuntu on S3/VIA chipsets, or am I wrong? 

Any one more into this? I have a friend whom I recently changed his desktop system from a crashed Windows XP os to Ubuntu 8.10.
Everything seems to work except for 3D acceleration. I would really want to make his system work with Compiz enabled.

For what I've read about it up till now is that indeed Intel, nVidia and Ati cards were able to make working with Compiz, but with S3/Via cards 3d/compiz effect were not possible. 

Would this newly released S3 Linux driver finally make a Compiz on those integrated GPUś possible since it claims _"The S3 Chrome 500 Linux driver is capable of hardware 2D acceleration using both XAA and EXA. This driver also supports ...Compiz"_?

Please elude me.

Sincere greetings,

Wiebeest

----------


## nush

> You may look here SiS 661/741


sorry for the long delay, work gets in the way sometimes
thanks overdrank
thanks forlong

----------


## Forlong

> Can't that newly released S3 graphics driver do any benefit?
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...l3_vaapi&num=1


I am not sure where the connection to Sis is in that case.
It's nice to see S3 providing a new driver for their hardware but that won't be of much help in this case.

Please let me know if anyone succeeds in running Compiz on S3 hardware, though.

----------


## androidkerra

> Openchrome is the driver for your graphics chip.
> 
> VIA's support for Linux has been very poor in the past, that's why Ubuntu can't provide any driver by default that is capable of running Comipz.
> 
> There might be a chance that you can get it to work with one of those beta drivers here: http://linux.via.com.tw


too bad for me, none of the drivers where compatible on my card  :Sad: 
guess i have to skip the one of the funnest things to do on linux  :Sad: 

needs to buy a more powerful machine  :Very Happy: 

thanks for the help forlong!!!

cheers!!!

----------


## mgw2008

I had compiz working but after installation of several packages it doesn't work anymore. 

I also can't enable the visual effects "extra".


Here is the output
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size

----------


## Forlong

Please post the ouput of


```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```

----------


## mgw2008

> Please post the ouput of
> 
> 
> ```
> dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
> ```




```
ii  fglrx-kernel-source                        2:8.543-0ubuntu4.1                      Kernel module source for the ATI graphics acce
ii  fglrx-modaliases                           2:8.543-0ubuntu4.1                      Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics driv
ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                      173.14.12-1-0ubuntu5.1                  Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-177-modaliases                      177.82-0ubuntu0.1                       Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                       71.86.04-0ubuntu10                      Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                       96.43.09-0ubuntu1.1                     Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
ii  nvidia-common                              0.2.4                                   Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          2:8.543-0ubuntu4.1                      Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
ii  xorg-driver-fglrx-dev                      2:8.543-0ubuntu4.1                      Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
```

----------


## Forlong

Yeah, you have the proprietary ATI driver installed, which is, of course, not suitable for your hardware.

Remove it like this:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
```

Then REBOOT and try again.

----------


## mgw2008

Thanks - that did the trick

----------


## a cup of tea

I got "desktop effects could not be enabled". I'm a newbie and really don't know what to do.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
 Driver in use:         Unknown
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

----------


## Forlong

ATI Rage chips are not capable of running Compiz, sorry.

----------


## berilac

This is my compiz-check output:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

when i run compiz from terminal it only gets so far and I have to use ctrl-z to drop out of it; after which i have to restart as everything freezes except terminal.



```
wanderer@wanderer:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0150 (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

If you need more info, just ask. I am new to Linux and Ubuntu.
Many thanks,


Michael

----------


## Forlong

Please post your */etc/X11/xorg.conf*

----------


## berilac

here's my xorg.conf



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Tue Jan 22 12:05:14 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "gb"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## Forlong

Do you have a dual-head setup?

----------


## berilac

I am not certain what a dual-head setup is, which probably means I don't have one  :Smile: 
Can you enlighten me?

----------


## Forlong

Sorry, I just wanted to know if you are using two monitors, which is known to break Compiz on some setups.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-head :-)

----------


## berilac

I wondered as much...cheers for the info.

So, any ideas then, seeing as I'm not running two monitors?

----------


## a cup of tea

> ATI Rage chips are not capable of running Compiz, sorry.


I'm not surprised. Oh well, thanks.

----------


## Forlong

> I wondered as much...cheers for the info.
> 
> So, any ideas then, seeing as I'm not running two monitors?


Since I have no direct experience myself with Nvidia hardware, I am not sure what all those custom options in your xorg.conf do.

What you _could_ try, is removing the driver via _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_.
Afterwards, run this:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

which will reset your xorg.conf

Then reboot and "enable" the driver again. Ubuntu should then take care of setting the xorg.conf right.

----------


## berilac

So you see this purely as a xorg.conf issue?

But beyond that, I installed these drivers using an nVidia package and though it is by far the best solution I have managed to date, it doesn't show up in Hardware Drivers. Apparently there are no proprietary drivers on my system...

----------


## Forlong

> So you see this purely as a xorg.conf issue?


Since the only problem seems to be texture_from_pixmap, that's my best guess.



> But beyond that, I installed these drivers using an nVidia package and though it is by far the best solution I have managed to date, it doesn't show up in Hardware Drivers. Apparently there are no proprietary drivers on my system...


Well, in that case I am sorry, you have to ask someone who is knowledgeable about whatever way you chose to install the driver.
My knowledge is limited to Ubuntu's way of handling such things.

But did you put those options in the xorg.conf yourself?

----------


## berilac

thanks again Forlong.

If I can solve the pixmap issue, is it likely to cure the desktop effects problem, or could it be separate issue?

The xorg.conf I'm using was created originally by nvidia-glx-legacy drivers I believe. But I edited it, only to correct a resolution issue.
Recently I tried add the 'AddARGBGLX....' line, to no avail...

----------


## Forlong

> If I can solve the pixmap issue, is it likely to cure the desktop effects problem, or could it be separate issue?


I think so.
Try un-commenting any option where you're not sure what it does in the xorg.conf. It might help.

----------


## berilac

i've read through nvidia-xconfig's user manual, as it outlines what options are available.
i tried a few that seemed relevant, and have also tried disabling various features in xorg.conf.

all i managed was to worsten the output from compiz-check.
i am now back to where i was before, and no better off...i'm not sure what else to try

----------


## Forlong

Is there any way to get rid of the driver you installed manually, so you can use the one offered by Ubuntu?

----------


## berilac

I thought the only one offered by Ubuntu was nv (for my old vid card). And if I remember correctly, this whole debacle started with it...I thought it is incapabale of using gpl, or something similar...

Unless you know something I don't (hope so)  :Smile: 

Also, since I've been playing with xorg.conf, I have noticed that a lot of settings are being set (true, for instance) as default, thus when I comment them it makes no difference; I actually have to actively disable them or change to false.
Could this mean that thare is a setting I can't see that could be causing the problem? Where else could X be getting info from???

----------


## Forlong

berilac, I did some research on your graphics chip and it appears it is not capable of running Compiz.
Which is odd, since the Gefore2 MX (NV11 – you have NV15) is said to be, so I assumed your card should do the job as well.

So I'm afraid you are stuck with the legacy drier which does not provide what's necessary to run Compiz.

In other words: get a newer card and you should be fine.  :Smile:

----------


## berilac

That's a shame to hear, but thank you so much for finding out. It will save me a lot more time I think.

I am persuading my folks to buy themselves a laptop, which hopefully will be a huge step forward for them. I have been keeping this pc running in pretty good shape for over 8 years now, and it still runs damn well; but it's starting to show its age.

Thanks again for all your help.
I best close this thread, or do I just leave it?

----------


## alphageek89

great script!
Gave me an error...said if I wanted to disable compiz-gnome and then i pressed ctrl,alt,backspace ....logged in and Desktop effects WAS enabled
Thanks Forlong. :Smile:

----------


## antipuls3

> Compiz-Check is a script to test if Compiz is able to run on your system/setup and if not, it will tell you the reason why.
> 
> Additionally you can use the output of the script to look for support here, which will make it much easier to locate your problem.
> 
> *To post the output here, use the forum's [CODE] tag (# button)*
> 
> The test consists mainly of three parts:
> 
> List relevant system informationRun several Compiz related checksCheck for problematic hardware and problems with the setup in use.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size 

This was just working, and now it doesn't work. I had it up, then I did a few things.. not sure what... hit ctrl-alt-backspace... did something maybe? Thanks!!!!!

----------


## Shpongle

great script forlong thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## bill_riley

Hey! Recently I had my tablet pc fixed with xorg. Beforehand my desktop effects worked perfectly, now not so much. Thanks in advance.

Compiz-Check in terminal:


```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

Compiz in terminal:


```
william@william-laptop:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

----------


## Forlong

> Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
>  Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
>  Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
>  Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
>  Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]
> 
> At least one check had to be skipped:
>  Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size


Please post the FULL output here.

----------


## Forlong

> Compiz-Check in terminal:
> [CODE] Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
>  Driver in use:         intel
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
> 
> ...


Please post the output of


```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```

----------


## veganbikepunk

```
paxana@compy:~$ compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series] (rev 9e)
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect fglrx driver version in use.
```



```
paxana@compy:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  10
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
not present. 
SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```



```
# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "single head configuration"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option	    "AIGLX" "on"
	Option	    "IgnoreABI" "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105+inet"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode         0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	    "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
EndSection
```

----------


## maxclimber1w

Hmmm... I had compiz working until yesterday. Then it just stopped. All I did inbetween was install google earth and play on the internet...



```
max@dell-desktop:~$ compiz --replace &  
[1] 7951
max@dell-desktop:~$ Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 

max@dell-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  144 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  12
  Current serial number in output stream:  12
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  144 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  12
  Current serial number in output stream:  12
           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect fglrx driver version in use.
```

Help!

----------


## maxclimber1w

Also firefox scrolls SUPER SLOWLY and JUMPY. The same effect happens when I drag a window around the workspace. Do you have any ideas about this problem? I installed the ATI driver via envyNG, and it has been running great the past month until now.

----------


## Forlong

> ```
>  Error: Unable to detect fglrx driver version in use.
> ```


Your graphics driver is obviously not installed correctly.
What's the output of


```
fglrxinfo
```

----------


## garethmartin

wonder if you can help. desktop effects not working.
My Compiz-check output.


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

Thanks in advance
GM

----------


## Forlong

Your graphics chip too, is not properly installed.
I don't know how you all tried to install it, but it obviously failed.

----------


## war59312

Is there a mirror download?

Tried for hours and have yet to grab it..

Thanks!

----------


## maxclimber1w

> Hmmm... I had compiz working until yesterday. Then it just stopped. All I did inbetween was install google earth and play on the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> max@dell-desktop:~$ compiz --replace &  
> [1] 7951
> max@dell-desktop:~$ Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
> ...


Any ideas here? I am super desperate as this is my main machine!

----------


## junoon53

Thanks in advance.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card.
```

----------


## Forlong

> Any ideas here? I am super desperate as this is my main machine!


Yeah sorry, you have the exact same symptoms as "veganbikepunk", so I did't found it necessary to address you too.

Your driver is not installed/set up correctly. I always stick to the driver provided by Ubuntu, so I never have such problems.

Try un-installing it, then run


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```

Afterwards *reboot* and install the driver again.

----------


## Forlong

> Thanks in advance.


Didn't it ask you to look for a proprietary driver?

Is there anything listed in _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_

----------


## Forlong

> Is there a mirror download?
> 
> Tried for hours and have yet to grab it..


I'm sorry, what are you talking about, exactly?

----------


## maxclimber1w

> Yeah sorry, you have the exact same symptoms as "veganbikepunk", so I did't found it necessary to address you too.
> 
> Your driver is not installed/set up correctly. I always stick to the driver provided by Ubuntu, so I never have such problems.
> 
> Try un-installing it, then run
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
> ...


Oh, thanks for the help.
*Unfortunately*, when I uninstalled this driver and rebooted, my monitor no longer shows any image at all. It works through the boot process, but neither safe mode or regular boot give me anything. It doesn't detect the monitor and the screen goes into power save mode.

Please help me!

edit: forgot to reconfigure xorg. stupid. I will boot into terminal when I get home, run the command, then restart.

----------


## maxclimber1w

hmmmm... booted into a terminal, ran the reconfigure command, reset xorg, and restarted.

*Still no video output, the monitor switches to power save mode at the end of the bootloader.
*
This also occurs when I boot into other kernels, recovery mode, or into a Linux Mint 6 live CD.

Any ideas about this? I really appreciate the help! This issue is really causing me trouble as I can't do schoolwork and photo editing

----------


## Forlong

> This also occurs when I boot into other kernels, recovery mode, or into a Linux Mint 6 live CD.


Then this must be a coincidence. Uninstalling the driver for one OS doesn't affect another.

But maybe there's just something wrong with the bootsplash. Try hiting [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F1] after the screen goes off. That's the "text mode" of the boot process in the console.

----------


## maxclimber1w

> Then this must be a coincidence. Uninstalling the driver for one OS doesn't affect another.
> 
> But maybe there's just something wrong with the bootsplash. Try hiting [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F1] after the screen goes off. That's the "text mode" of the boot process in the console.


Progress! That got me logged in in text mode to a bash prompt. What can I do now to try to get it working normally?

 Thanks so much for your patience and help!

EDIT: The system is reloading cupsd and system log daemon... slowly and in text mode still.

----------


## Forlong

> Progress! That got me logged in in text mode to a bash prompt. What can I do now to try to get it working normally?


By the time you are able to log in, try hitting [Alt]+[F7]

----------


## maxclimber1w

hmmm... the screen went to power save again when I pressed ALT-F7... no progress. This is strange.

----------


## Forlong

Indeed, you should start your own thread about it. This way, more people will be able to help you out.

----------


## munishvit

Bump!

nice thread...will b useful, if I get any such problem in future

----------


## maxclimber1w

k thanks for trying F.

----------


## MattB33

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

And



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

----------


## Forlong

Please post the output of


```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```

----------


## MattB33

```
ii  fglrx-modaliases                           2:8.543-0ubuntu4.1                      Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                      173.14.12-1-0ubuntu5.1                  Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-177-modaliases                      177.82-0ubuntu0.1                       Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                       71.86.04-0ubuntu10                      Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                       96.43.09-0ubuntu1.1                     Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-common                              0.2.4                                   Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
```

----------


## jaredkatz

At first I had the effects working, but it seems that once I got ubuntu to recognize my 2nd monitor and changing what ever I did to do that, the effects didn't work anymore

when running this I got 


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
           [ OK ]
```

any help? I think not having Compiz working is the source of all of my other problems.

----------


## Forlong

@MattB33:

Looks good to me. Did it work for you and it stopped recently?
A little more info would be nice  :Wink:

----------


## Forlong

> At first I had the effects working, but it seems that once I got ubuntu to recognize my 2nd monitor and changing what ever I did to do that, the effects didn't work anymore


Have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...92#post5435392

----------


## MattB33

> @MattB33:
> 
> Looks good to me. Did it work for you and it stopped recently?
> A little more info would be nice


Yea it was working fine, I was using dual monitors and compiz was enabled until recently after I was done using them it was disabled for some reason.

----------


## Forlong

> Yea it was working fine, I was using dual monitors and compiz was enabled until recently after I was done using them it was disabled for some reason.


Aha, please post the content of your */etc/X11/xorg.conf*

----------


## MattB33

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

Did I do the right command? I typed sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the terminal.

----------


## jaredkatz

ah thank you, that was my problem
now the NVIDIA settings isn't letting me save the X Configuration file, it says
"Unable to remove old X config backup file 'ect/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.

----------


## Forlong

@MattB33:

You generally don't need sudo to read files. Use it only when you have to or you might accidentally destroy something.

As for your problem, I don't see anything that's wrong so far.
This might seem like a silly question, but did you try rebooting your machine?

----------


## MattB33

Yes I have tried rebooting but it remains the same.
edit: Wow this is very odd I have been trying to enable the effects all day and last night, and I just tried and it works very odd lol. Thanks alot forlong do you have any idea why this would happen?

----------


## Forlong

> ah thank you, that was my problem
> now the NVIDIA settings isn't letting me save the X Configuration file, it says
> "Unable to remove old X config backup file 'ect/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.


You have to run it via *sudo* I guess, please note I have no experience myself with it, though.
If it's a graphical application, use *gksu* instead.

----------


## Forlong

> Yes I have tried rebooting but it remains the same.


You might want to post the content of your */var/log/Xorg.0.log* then.
I'll have a look at it, but not tonight. It's pretty late over here.

Good night (and good luck  :Wink: ).

----------


## jaredkatz

> You have to run it via *sudo* I guess, please note I have no experience myself with it, though.
> If it's a graphical application, use *gksu* instead.


ah thank you!
I have 2 screens and right now the effects are working

----------


## Sargonos

This is my out put from compix check and compiz replace.....

i tried to follow some of the posts here.... but i stopped when they started gettin different messages than me... sorry if i do this wrong... i'm no exactly sure how to format on this forum


zac@zac-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...
ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension version 1.6 is too old; the minimimum required
       version is 1.11.

./compiz-check: line 741: [: : integer expression expected
           [ OK ]

zac@zac-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:002c (rev 15) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 



my video card is  Vanta/Vanta LT


can you please tell me what my problem is :S

THANK YOU!
zac

----------


## Forlong

> ```
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
> ```


Sorry, that chip is too old to run Compiz.

----------


## Sargonos

darn the luck  :Sad: 

ok, well thank you very much any way, do you have any recomendations of similar things to use?

i honestly don't even know the full functionality of compiz to begin with.... i just know its graphics stuff  :Sad: .

thank you again for your help  :Smile: 
zac

----------


## zephyrgong

Here's the result from compiz-check



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

and from "compiz"



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

as well as xorg.conf


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

really need help. Thx

----------


## Forlong

Try installing the proprietary fglrx driver via _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_

----------


## tzepu

sorry for not reading all the thread , but with my english even if i find the solution i pass over it
so i hope i posted in the right place
i am trying to solve an issue for some time but i found no solution until now
i use kubuntu 9.04 RC i386(but the issue occured in early versions also) on a acer laptop(Aspire 5112WLMi) with Ati Mobility Radeon X1600 video card and i installed compiz using the ubuntu repositories
some of the effects work flawless, some does not at all
i mea the cube,sphere,atlantis, work good (even the wobbly windows one)but when it comes to opening,closing,minimizing (effects like magic lamp, fire, and so) just refuses to work outside ccsm(in it everything is ok)
any advice?
i mention that i din not changed any setting(right now) (it acts like this from the moment i install the system until i give up an hour later because not making any progress), so i preferred to ask first here this time
thanks in advance

----------


## zephyrgong

> Try installing the proprietary fglrx driver via _System → Administration → Hardware Drivers_


yes, by install proprietary driver I can enable Compiz, but in ubuntu 904 it's really slow and would cause system freeze. My friend who's using a Thinkpad T60 with ATI X1400 doesn't need to install any proprietary driver for enabling it. so I think maybe there's a way with the default driver?

----------


## Forlong

You friend is obviously not using a RadeonHD chip.
Those cards are not open at all, thus only the official (proprietary) ATI driver is able to use them properly.
There is an open alternative called radeonhd but as far as I know it's not able to run Compiz.

fglrx is the way to go in your situation. If you are facing problems with it, you should try to resolve them instead of working around them.

Good luck.

----------


## play05

Thanks dude it really help me  :Very Happy:

----------


## thunderdan

Here is my output:



```
daniel@daniel-laptop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 8086:2a02 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) 

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you will not be able to run Compiz.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N)
```

What happens if I skip the blacklist checks?

----------


## thunderdan

Well I got brave and skipped the blacklist check, then tried enabling visual effects, and presto, all is good now. I don't know exactly how that worked, but it did, and I thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## nwadams

ya it will work but your X server may crash. it was blacklisted for stability until the critical bug is fixed.

----------


## omonemo

I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed on an external hard drive and i had installed Compiz-fusion on it.  After some tweeking i got it to work like a dream.  I plugged the harddrive into a friend of mines gateway and activated the ATI hardware driver when the option poped up.  Epic fail! after which the computer just flashed and didnt work.  I proceeded to reconnect the driver to my notebook that i had been using befor (an eee pc) and now my desktop effects wont work.  even the metacity wont work.  i have poked and proded around and im at my wits end.  If some one could help me I would greatly appreciate it.

omonemo@omonemo-linuxlab1:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size 
omonemo@omonemo-linuxlab1:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size

----------


## Forlong

Please post the output of


```
dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
```

----------


## rusyear04

awsome tool, thank you for your help!!

makes "debugging" much easier when you get the info that your resolution is beyond graphics capabilities  :Wink:

----------


## mike0020

After upgrading to Jaunty, compiz stopped working for me. I ran the script and I got the following:



```
Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

What can I do to fix this?

----------


## novafluxx

> After upgrading to Jaunty, compiz stopped working for me. I ran the script and I got the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
>  Driver in use:         intel
> ...


I would not worry about it to much as of right now, because the driver for your [and my] graphics set was blacklisted for compiz in 9.04. Unless you're willing to put up with instability with compiz and X freezes than don't worry about it.

I'm hoping they patch it and fix it soon, I miss my pretty effects!

----------


## mike0020

> I would not worry about it to much as of right now, because the driver for your [and my] graphics set was blacklisted for compiz in 9.04. Unless you're willing to put up with instability with compiz and X freezes than don't worry about it.
> 
> I'm hoping they patch it and fix it soon, I miss my pretty effects!


Oh okay. I'm also hoping they'll fix this soon.

----------


## CoreyB.

Anyone have a link to the bug report for the Intel graphics cards being blacklisted?

----------


## war59312

> I'm sorry, what are you talking about, exactly?


I meant I never was able to grab the script from http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check.

Page itself either times out completely after awhile or the download never starts and times out.

But thankfully I was able to grab it just fine today. Figured 3 weeks goes by and try again and it might just work..  :Wink: 

So thanks for the script!




> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)
>  Driver in use:         nvidia
>  Rendering method:      Nvidia
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
> ...

----------


## mike0020

> Anyone have a link to the bug report for the Intel graphics cards being blacklisted?


I would also like to see it.

----------


## Wizho

Hello, I'm having the same problem here, I could use compiz on Ubuntu 8.10 and older versions with no problems.
With 9.04 I can't.
My integrated graphics adapter is an Intel 82865G.

This is the compiz-check output:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   KDE4
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Same results in GNOME

And:


```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
```

----------


## mike0020

> Hello, I'm having the same problem here, I could use compiz on Ubuntu 8.10 and older versions with no problems.
> With 9.04 I can't.
> My integrated graphics adapter is an Intel 82865G.
> 
> This is the compiz-check output:
> 
> 
> ```
> Gathering information about your system...
> ...


This seems to be popular, I wonder why it wasn't fixed while Jaunty was still in beta.

----------


## kaydubbleu

Similar problem here. Everything worked great in Ibex and now after upgrading to Jaunty desktop-effects cannot be activated. The biggest difference is that I am now using the Nvidia 180.44 driver and I was using the 177 driver in Ibex.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```



```
kevin@kevtop:~$ dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx'
ii  fglrx-modaliases                                         2:8.600-0ubuntu2                                   Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                                    173.14.16-0ubuntu1                                 Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-180-kernel-source                                 180.44-0ubuntu1                                    NVIDIA binary kernel module source
ii  nvidia-180-libvdpau                                      180.44-0ubuntu1                                    Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix
ii  nvidia-180-modaliases                                    180.44-0ubuntu1                                    Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                                     71.86.08-0ubuntu1                                  Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                                     96.43.10-0ubuntu1                                  Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-common                                            0.2.11                                             Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
rc  nvidia-glx-173                                           173.14.16-0ubuntu1                                 NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
rc  nvidia-glx-177                                           177.82-0ubuntu0.1                                  NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
ii  nvidia-glx-180                                           180.44-0ubuntu1                                    NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
rc  nvidia-glx-new-dev-envy                                  173.14.12+2.6.24.503-503.30                        NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
rc  nvidia-glx-new-envy                                      173.14.12+2.6.24.503-503.30                        NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
rc  nvidia-kernel-common                                     20051028+1+nmu2ubuntu2                             NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
ii  nvidia-settings                                          180.25-0ubuntu1                                    Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driv
```



```
glxinfo results in 
Lots of these -> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
84 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Segmentation fault
```



```
kevin@kevtop:~$ glxgears
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
```



```
kevin@kevtop:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Mon Mar 23 15:33:27 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Any advice would be very much appreciated, I have read this entire thread and many others, this seems to be the most helpful so far. Thanks in advance.

----------


## neonitron

bump

----------


## kaydubbleu

I have found the solution to my problem. I ended up upgrading my nvidia drivers from Michael Marleys (TheFirstM) PPA 185.18.04 version (https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/ppa), however this was un-necessary as the problem was very simple (as usual) and could have been resolved using the 180.44 non-beta driver.

I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing to get a full stracktrace and auto-reported the crash report to launchpad and found an identical already reported bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...sa/+bug/257600.

Following the comments there I discovered that when I did the upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty the symlink at /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so got upgraded to the new file but the symlink at /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so still pointed to the old link. 

I removed this link and recreated it to point to the new correct file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.185.18.04 and restarted the system, everything worked straight away. 

Some people have said that the /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so symlink is not needed at all but I just recreated it. 

I hope this helps someone. My system specs are in my previous post.

----------


## icivilion

hi... i am not able to run compiz on my laptop... what may be the reason.. i even checked it.. and pasted the output... any guess?

Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

----------


## josegmz

> Anyone have a link to the bug report for the Intel graphics cards being blacklisted?


Yes, same problem here.
Grateful if I could be kept updated once bug is fixed

----------


## icivilion

hi  josegmz have you installed any version of Matlab ..? i have installed it .. i think that is the problem ... but don know how to solve it..

----------


## dkdng

Legend! Works like a charm!

----------


## ghaedo

Hello im fairly new to ubuntu, and may i add, great os. i had the extra effects working fine before i conected an external monitor to my laptop. heres the info i managed to pull out:

guido@ubuntu:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size 

guido@ubuntu:~$ compiz-check --version
bash: compiz-check: command not found
guido@ubuntu:~$ ./compiz-check --version
0.4.5-4
guido@ubuntu:~$ 

im not sure what to do next, any suggestions? ill keep googleling, Thanks for your time!

----------


## TheFlamingBush

Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Laptop using radeon driver. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 It has been detected, that you are running a laptop with an ATI chip.
 The radeon driver supports Compiz out-of-the-box but because of a nasty bug
 in the driver that causes X to freeze on some cards, this particular
 combination had to be blacklisted in Ubuntu "Hardy Heron".


HOW DO I FIX THIS PLEASE! :-/

----------


## simpleC11

```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 8086:2a02 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you will not be able to run Compiz.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N) y
```

Hmm, what is that "warn" for?

----------


## estanton

Not having compiz kinda sucks, I concentrate on the desktop effects when trying to recruit new people to Ubuntu.
I found this link for some code that claims to fix the issue for Intel video drivers. However I haven't tried it, since I don't want to compromise the stability of my laptop, which I need pretty much every waking moment.
http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/...c-drivers.html

----------


## dtkerns

bump, me too ...  :Sad:  



```
$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

----------


## overdrank

> bump, me too ...


Hi and you may look here

----------


## dtkerns

I took the patch from here

was that supposed to fix this problem? 



```
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

... because it doesn't

----------


## munishvit

Before the last time I reinstall 8.04, desktop effects were working fine. But, after re installation, desktop-cube-rotation effect is not working. Even, when I check "extra" option in Visual Effects (in Appearance Preferences), screen turns blank for some time and then comes to login screen. After login, I don't see any change being made. 
Here, the output of compiz-check script:


```
munish@lappy:~/Desktop/Downloads$ . compiz-check 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

munish@lappy:~/Desktop/Downloads$
```

Any help will be great. Thanks in advance.

----------


## joplass

While we are here any idea on how to install the screensaver plugin on Jaunty?

----------


## hockman5

What is a software rasterizor and why is it stopping compiz from work...
Here is my output....

mike@mikes-ubuntu:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV 610LE PCI [Radeon HD 2400]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 

?? What can I do to fix this???

----------


## lavallie

Not sure if this gets posted here or somewhere else.  I have the same problem "Desktop effects could not be enabled".

Here is the results of the compiz-check run.

user1@user1-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
 Driver in use:         sis
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 


Any ideas???  Tks

----------


## mbay2002

A similar post was made very recently and mysteriously solved itself... here we go,
compiz-check:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

And the contents of xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

and the output of dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia\|fglrx':



```
ii  fglrx-modaliases                           2:8.600-0ubuntu2                                     Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                      173.14.16-0ubuntu1                                   Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-180-modaliases                      180.44-0ubuntu1                                      Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                       71.86.08-0ubuntu1                                    Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                       96.43.10-0ubuntu1                                    Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
ii  nvidia-common                              0.2.11                                               Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20080825+1ubuntu2                                    NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
```

compiz worked fine on Hardy and Intrepid, and after the upgrade to jaunty does not work.  I've seen other people report problems with this Intel video.  I've got compiz working great with jaunty on my asus eee, and even on my Mac running Ubuntu on virtualbox!!!!  [compiz-check was able to get that one going]....

So, what gives on this one?

----------


## hockman5

What is a software rasterizer and why is it making compiz fail??? That is the error with the last three posts.....

----------


## evanrmurphy

> A similar post was made very recently and mysteriously solved itself...


Several graphics cards (primarily Intel, I think) had been blacklisted for Compiz, but I think automatic updates with a fix went out just a few days ago. Mine suddenly started working as well.

----------


## mbay2002

> Several graphics cards (primarily Intel, I think) had been blacklisted for Compiz, but I think automatic updates with a fix went out just a few days ago. Mine suddenly started working as well.



Yup... I've been hoping that updates would fix it... though I did an update last night, and the compiz script shows the blacklisted cards... my card is not among those.  They are also listed here:
http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist

I would be curious to see what Forlong has to say about this all...
Also, I think (though I'm not certain) that my Asus EEE has the same video card, but I'll have to double-check.  And I'm running Jaunty on it with compiz running great.  That gave me an idea, perhaps I'll have to take a look at its xorg.conf file...

----------


## hockman5

OK I got compiz to work with my ATI Radeon 2400hd using directions at this post... Desktop looks awesome now. 

http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showt...are+rasterizer

----------


## lavallie

HMMM apparently no one knows what the rasterizer is.   Bet if we figure out what it is and kill it, our systems will work..... :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Forlong

Hi folks,

the software rasterizer is just a general hint, that the graphics chip is not properly installed and/or set up.

(or in the case of intel chips, that you are using a display that's not capable of running Compiz)

Sorry, I can't go into any specifics now, as I have a very important exam tomorrow but I hope this will help troubleshooting your setup.

----------


## m3alnemer

NOTE: I Missed up all the thing by doing anything on the web so i re installed and decide to stay with it and FIX it instead of keeping myself in the reinstallations and random solutions loop.






> "Reinstalling is never an option for real men (nor women). " -Forlong-



SO I Erased this replay

----------


## dtkerns

I reverted my driver and now life is beautiful (again)  :Smile: 



```
$ uname -a
Linux hplx 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
$ ./compiz-check 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

----------


## mike0020

> I reverted my driver and now life is beautiful (again) 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ uname -a
> Linux hplx 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
> $ ./compiz-check 
> 
> ...


This also worked for me  :Smile:  Thank you for pointing out that tutorial.

----------


## mbay2002

> Hi folks,
> 
> the software rasterizer is just a general hint, that the graphics chip is not properly installed and/or set up.
> 
> (or in the case of intel chips, that you are using a display that's not capable of running Compiz)
> 
> Sorry, I can't go into any specifics now, as I have a very important exam tomorrow but I hope this will help troubleshooting your setup.


Good luck on your exam.  Hopefully you can give a few more pointers when you return.  compiz worked fine with my intel chip on Hardy, Gutsy, and Intrepid, but no such luck with Jaunty.  

I've also tried downgrading the intel driver, but as mentioned by a poster at that site, [8086:2592] (rev 03) hardware still cannot run compiz on jaunty... so, it seems that others with this graphics hardware are experiencing the same problem.  My guess is that it is a bug with jaunty (the hardware is not blacklisted), hopefully there is a bug report on it and it can be fixed....

----------


## overdrank

> Good luck on your exam.  Hopefully you can give a few more pointers when you return.  compiz worked fine with my intel chip on Hardy, Gutsy, and Intrepid, but no such luck with Jaunty.  
> 
> I've also tried downgrading the intel driver, but as mentioned by a poster at that site, [8086:2592] (rev 03) hardware still cannot run compiz on jaunty... so, it seems that others with this graphics hardware are experiencing the same problem.  My guess is that it is a bug with jaunty (the hardware is not blacklisted), hopefully there is a bug report on it and it can be fixed....


Hi and you may also look at the intel Jaunty link in my signature.

----------


## GodsDead

Ran the script and found out i dont have a proper driver for my system and there is no propeiety drivers, how do i fix this?



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600]
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y
```

----------


## Canyonfan

First off i ant to say awesome program... pointed out my problem... now I must say I have no idea what to do to fix it lol. this is what it feed me back 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Xgl

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Xgl on Nvidia chip.

----------


## mbay2002

> Hi and you may also look at the intel Jaunty link in my signature.



I'm debating whether I want to try this... it looks promising, but I see too many reports of side effects like breaking wifi...

I found another thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136738&page=6 (post #55) that reflects my sentiments....

----------


## mbay2002

OK, installing the test kernel as described at the Jaunty Intel graphics thread got compiz going for me with my card [Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)] on a Dell Latitude D610.   FINALLY.  It's a shame this doesn't work with the default driver in the Jaunty repository.  

A few notes: 
(1) the "wget" in the link above needs to be updated to reflect that the intel libdrm stuff is (as of this writing) at 2.4.9-2 (not 2.4.9-1);
(2) setting my xorg.conf as described at the link actually slowed things down, I ended up leaving xorg.conf untouched (glxgears went from over 600 fps down to 300 fps when I made the xorg.conf changes)
(3) As described in post #199 of the above thread, with the test kernel, restricted modules are not included, so "apparmor" fails to load, and the boot splash disappears.  I did an "apt-get remove apparmor --purge" to get rid of the message, this is fine with me now that compiz is going.

What a pain.  But it works.  I don't notice any negative side-effects.

----------


## Explosion85

Compiz worked fine until I upgraded to Jaunty. Now I can't enable desktop effects

Here is the output of compiz-check



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV45 [GeForce 6800 GTO] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

----------


## napstar

*this is my problem , 
i worked on it but coudn't solve ... 

ysr@ysr-pc:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 1002:4153 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you will not be able to run Compiz.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N)*

----------


## Explosion85

> Compiz worked fine until I upgraded to Jaunty. Now I can't enable desktop effects
> 
> Here is the output of compiz-check
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
> ...


I got the driver installed properly by installing the driver from nvidia.com



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV45 [GeForce 6800 GTO] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

However, now when I run "compiz --replace" or when I try to enable visual effects all my title bars disappear and I have to turn off visual effects to get them to come back.

----------


## overdrank

> I got the driver installed properly by installing the driver from nvidia.com
> 
> 
> However, now when I run "compiz --replace" or when I try to enable visual effects all my title bars disappear and I have to turn off visual effects to get them to come back.


Hi and if you have CompizConfig Settings Manager CCSM install you may want to check the window decorator is enabled.

----------


## Explosion85

> Hi and if you have CompizConfig Settings Manager CCSM install you may want to check the window decorator is enabled.


Thanks for the reply.

For some odd reason, when I try to run CCSM, it won't start (not even an error). I even tried reinstalling and restarting, but still nothing.

----------


## Explosion85

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> For some odd reason, when I try to run CCSM, it won't start (not even an error). I even tried reinstalling and restarting, but still nothing.


Alright I got CCSM to work. Window Decoration is already enabled with the command set to "emerald --replace". Still no luck getting this to work.

----------


## LucidParody

I get this error when I'm run compiz-check:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

When I hit up System > admin > hardware drivers and enable the proprietary ATI FGLRX driver, it allows me to enable compiz.  It works fine at first, but when I try to enable my dual montiors (system > prefs > display), it immediately slows down my computer to an almost halt.  The display screen fails to come up all together.  Help!

----------


## r5r4y

```
./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

This is what i get when runing the script, but still all effects are working...  :Confused:

----------


## jdash1

*i get this error* 






> ./compiz-check
> 
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
>  Driver in use:         nv
>  Rendering method:      None
> ...






I can't install compiz and use my video card

everytime i go to system>admin>hardware then select the any of the 2 available restricted drivers (ver 180 and 173) and restart pc

i always see "unsupported" resolution of 720x400 in which i don't see anything at all in the monitor..

in which i always have to do recovery mode (xfix) to return to its normal resolution



*
i'm not good in editing xorg.conf*

these are the only thing written in the file

Section "Device"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
Device "Configured Video Device"
EndSection


how can i use my NX8500 GT without going in the the unsupported mode when restarting the computer to install compiz..

----------


## sajinsj

The compiz-fusion is working almost perfectly on my laptop but, this is the output of the compiz-check script-



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Does this error reduce the effectiveness of the Compiz-effects on my laptop. If so is there any way I could enable the hardware rasteriser on my system, or is it that my Graphics chip does not support Hardware rasterisation?
I'm asking because sometimes the desktop-cube is quite slow in turning, and i'm unable to take Screen-shots of the Compiz, using the <Super>Button1 binding. And the Window-edges in the Desktop-cube(Cylinder-deformation), is quite distorted. 
Can I enable hardware raterization on my graphics chip, if so, then how?

----------


## Izobalax

OK, unable to get compiz running on my system. 

Here's the compiz-check output:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   KDE4
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (rev 9a)
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

Attempting to run ccsm in the terminal gives me this:



```
hex@kether:~/Downloads/Compiz-Check_script$ ccsm
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 99, in <module>
    import compizconfig
ImportError: libprotobuf.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Running 'compiz --replace' in the terminal gives me this:



```
hex@kether:~/Downloads/Compiz-Check_script$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present.
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
Detected PCI ID for VGA:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
Checking for non power of two support: present.
Checking for Composite extension: present.
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present.
Checking for nVidia: not present.
Checking for FBConfig: present.
Checking for Xgl: not present.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '/usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so' : libprotobuf.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
```

There are no window borders when running 'compiz --replace'

What have I done wrong?

/izo\

----------


## Dotsona

I am having some rendering issues with dual monitors, I am using an ATI 9550

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8664/screenshot.png

when I lower the monitor resolution to 1040 * 768 it goes away, I have no clue what the issue is.

I used compiz check to see if there were any errors, here is the thread for the application:

I revived the following error



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Your current resolution is too high to run Compiz. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 Your resolution is 2880x900 but the maximum 3D texture size that your
 graphics card is capable of is 2048x2048. Thus Compiz will not be able to run
 on this setup. You have to decrease the resolution first (in case you are
 using a dual-head setup, try disabling one monitor and run the script again).
```

The weird part is, it works when compiz is disabled, does this simply mean that my card isnt good enough for running compiz? I was reading that compiz converts the screen into a texture to achieve effects, so possibly that is the reason. I have read that others are having the same issue, perhaps our cards are just simply outdated. Any comments on this subject would greatly be appreciated. 



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2880 900
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

Thanks for taking the time to look,
Andrew

----------


## kxr1der

Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7200 (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: nv driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card. 


Im using a wubi install and there are no proprietary drivers from what i can see for my card. BTW im using an HP pavillion DV2000 with a NVidia card

----------


## m3alnemer

Following this guide: :Razz: 



> "P.S. Reinstalling is never an option for real men (nor women). " -Forlong-


I decided to kill this problem here. And start learning something about graphics in Ubuntu.

*OOOPS PROBLEM!!!!*
After i disabled the effect and reboot. the "Message" appeared every time i tried to enable the V.Effects.

here are my outputs.

*compiz --replace* gives


```
me@mylaptop:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

*compize* Gives



```
me@mylaptop:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```



```
./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Another compositing manager in use. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 The default window manager of GNOME has its own compositing manager to
 provide basic desktop effects.
 If this one is in use, Compiz will not be able to run. 

Do you want to disable GNOME's compositing manager? (Y/n)
```


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Abilnet

Compiz stopped to work after installing external monitor

Obviously I'm missing something very basic here, but just can't figure out what. Any tips to help me to fix the problem highly appreciated, thanks!

* HP 6730S laptop
* Acer V223HQB 21.5" external monitor (can get only 1280*1024 resolution now)

Results of compiz-check:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

My xorg.conf seems to be only this:


```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
        Device          "Configured Video Device"
        SubSection "Display"
                Virtual 1280 1824
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

----------


## Drgnslr

Hello yall!  I just run the script in my comp to see if I can use compiz. This is the output:

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 2400 XT
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 


So there is a problem. So my question is: how do I get to use compiz?

----------


## Laurence94

Great thread i did it cause compiz wasn't working now its working fine. btw nice blog  :Smile:  :Wave:  :KDE Star:

----------


## arun_3t

hi,
My Compiz-Check output says everthing is 'ok' but after enabling the desktop effects to 'normal' the screen refreshes and freezes. Can anyone help me on this...

Output:
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

Advance thanks!!!!

with regards,
Arun

----------


## m3alnemer

I used this thread to fix it since my device is the same.




```
./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

----------


## LinuxTAd

ForLong,

I appreciate all the time that you took in order to put this together. I have a question on an error I am getting. 





```
 More than one graphics chip detected -- sorry, the script can not handle that.
 Aborting.

thomas@Ubuntu-6600:~$
```

I have a crossfire setup utilizing 2 Radeon HD 3870's. I have installed the ATI drivers and found the 9.4 to be buggy beyond the word buggy. So I am trying to make do with the stock drivers.  On this current install of Ubuntu Linux 2.6.28-11-generic I have made no modifications to xorg.conf.



```
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    SubSection "Display"
        Virtual    2304 960
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

How can I make it so that the script provides the error, but continue on with the test?


Boot info:



> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
> 
> title Windows XP SP3 or Windows Vista SP1
> map (hd0,0) (hd2,0)
> map (hd2,0) (hd0,0)
> rootnoverify (hd2,0)
> makeactive
> chainloader +1
> 
> ...


I listed the boot info so that you may understand that I have a tri-boot system and that removing the crossfire bridges, as well as the 2nd card is not something I would want to do on each and every boot into Linux. But I could do it for one time. However that would not represent what my system would be under normal operating conditions.


Thank you!
TAd       :Wave:

----------


## notanerd

Compiz Check gives no errors but when I endable desktop effects my screen is a garbled mess. 

Here is the output of compiz check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

Here is the output of compiz

Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format


Any ideas anyone?

----------


## ubuntumaybe

Hi,

I am posting the output of compiz-check and compiz:


Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          [1mUbuntu 9.04[0m
 Desktop environment:   [1mGNOME[0m
 Graphics chip:         [1mATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP][0m
 Driver in use:         [1mradeon[0m
 Rendering method:      [1mAIGLX[0m

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ [1;32mOK[0m ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ [1;32mOK[0m ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ [1;32mOK[0m ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ [1;32mOK[0m ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [[1;31mFAIL[0m]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 [31mError:[0m Software Rasterizer in use 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 


After I run compiz my screen freezes and I have to log out then log back in. Thanks for your help.

----------


## Regenweald

In my case it was the metacity/compiz incompatibility. Un-installed metacity, desktop effects fine. Even moved on to Emerald WM.

----------


## LucidParody

any help?




> I get this error when I'm run compiz-check:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
> ...

----------


## ceciliaFX

> Ran the script and found out i dont have a proper driver for my system and there is no propeiety drivers, how do i fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
> ...


I've got a similar thing going on.

I never kept any installed nVidia drivers because when I tried all I got was a blank screen. A friend connected it to a monitor that was "different" from my laptop screen (please don't ask for specifics, this was a few months ago and I'm lucky I can recall my name)   :Very Happy: 

anyway, he was able to uninstall the nvidia drivers and I'm running without them.

so, i just ran this script (what the hell)



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] (rev a3)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: nv driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The nv driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n)
```

ver 96 of the nVidia driver is Recomended but I'm too Screeered to mess up my system which is working nicely, thank you. 

anyway, before i di anything I like to check for more info. It always makes me feel better. I have a Dell Latitude Laptop from fall of 2002, btw.
Yes, I take good care of my machines. It's also multiboot

----------


## spitfire23bc

Hey all, I had Compiz running happy as Larry earlier on today. After a reboot it stopped working and, despite several hours of battling, still does not work.

./compiz-check gives the following:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```


Running the command 'compiz' gives this:



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: Segmentation fault
not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: Segmentation fault
not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 
Window manager warning: Attempt to perform window operation 20 on window none when operation 20 on none already in effect
```

Any ideas, please?

Dan

----------


## doberry

Hi all, I previously had an older version of Ubuntu installed via Wubi on my Dell LAptop. For some reason, Wubi nerfed the ability to run Windows Updates (uninstalling this fixed the problem) so I've been Ubuntuless for a while now. I came back and did a dual partitioned HDD with Ubuntu and Vista. I cant get the desktop effects or compiz package effects to work. I installed this code and got this message.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 8086:2a02 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you will not be able to run Compiz.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N) n
```

I take it this means that my chipset isnt liked by 9.04 (8.04 desktop effects did work while it was installed) and likely wont work?

----------


## Freckletoe

Used the compiz-check and got this:


```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 488: [: 11410: binary operator expected
           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```




And I typed in 'compiz' in the terminal and this is the output:



```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1366x768) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 
Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/bryce/.config/metacity/sessions/10a87310622ad276fe124353800252569000000092920005.ms: Failed to open file '/home/bryce/.config/metacity/sessions/10a87310622ad276fe124353800252569000000092920005.ms': No such file or directory
```

So I'm guessing that my problem lies in the last 2-3 lines of that output. Is there anything that i could do about that? Because the only thing I can think of is going into recovery mode or somethin like that.
And yes, I can run compiz, it just stopped working this login.

----------


## xkhas

if you use 64 bit, i recommend you use 32 bit. i use 32 bit and all of driver detected perfectly.

thank's jaunty ......

----------


## napstar

I have This error can anyone help me please ?  :Sad: 


Gathering information about your system...

*Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]*

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use

----------


## carbonyc

My output:

_______________________________

Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use 

_______________________________

I used to run Compiz on Ubuntu Intrepid, but after I upgraded to Jaunty it's not possible anymore...
What can I do?
(I have direct rendering: yes)

----------


## techfanboy81

Great information.

----------


## 666porcondissaum

Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use  :Surprised: 

Activated Desktop efects once with Ubuntu 8.04 hardy Heron with VIA drivers and some other stuff. It's known that 9.10 Karmic Koala is Alpha 1 testing but got the same compi-check results in Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope.

----------


## Bruce M.

Well, I just found this, and as I've been thinking of trying compiz I ran the "test"....

YES!



```
~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   Xfce
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

I'm happy, thanks for the program Forlong, really nice to have.
I had to install mesa-utils, and it told me so, nice touch that.

Have a nice day.
Bruce

----------


## JohnE1

Output from compiz-check is referring something on the motherboard.

Can anyone make a suggestion from this output?
I'm getting, "Warning: PCI ID 8086:2562 detected." 

Thanks in advance!!

John

------------------------------------

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 8086:2562 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you will not be able to run Compiz.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N) 

-----------------------------

When I tried unblacklisting Compiz, I no longer could view any Xserver screens.

Thank goodness, I had modified the file, '/usr/bin/compiz' manually. If the screen has problems after un-blacklisting your graphic chipset, do the following:

1. Log in via the Failsafe Terminal

2. Re-blacklist the line referring to your PCs
   graphic chipset, by adding a # symbol
   in front of the line.

NOTE: If you're not sure what graphic chipset
      your PC has, run compiz-check to find out.

----------


## hero1900

thanks all are ok
i will try it
 :Popcorn:

----------


## yepimrony

> Anyway, this section is causing your trouble, I guess:
> 
> 
> ```
> 	SubSection "Display"
> 		Virtual	2384 768
> 	EndSubSection
> ```
> 
> ...


Saved me from re-installing ubuntu  :Wink:  Thanks!

----------


## Izobalax

> OK, unable to get compiz running on my system. 
> 
> Here's the compiz-check output:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
> ...


Bumparoo!

/izo\

----------


## TrikeKid

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Compiz stopped working after I tried to get my computer hooked up and working with a projector for a school presentation.

----------


## almagr

*This was what terminal produced when I ran compiz check.  Any ideas?*


alex@alex-laptop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 8086:2a02 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.

----------


## Girth23

Hi all -

Have been using ubuntu 9.04 with no problems until the other day when I booted to find the screen resolution had changed and wouldn't change back, and my monitor was not being detected. Didn't have time to look into it at the time, then booted up a couple of days later to find the resolution back at 1440x900 (as it had been previously) and the monitor was being detected properly, but some screensavers wouldn't work and Compiz had ceased to function. I get 'Desktop effects could not be enabled' if I try to enable effects. If I run compiz-check I get 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 


I have no idea what has happened as I have not changed any hardware or installed any new software, other than automatic updates.

Does anyone have any idea what has happened and what I can do to rectify it?

Thanks.

----------


## azazel656

Well now.

Ran this script and got the following message:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

Wondered why extra effects wouldn't enable.

Any idea on how to fix this?

----------


## orbital

I upgraded my Aspire One to 9.04 and compiz is not working anymore. Compiz-Check gives me one fail:

"Checking for hardware/setup problems...   [FAIL]"

"Error: Software Rasterizer in use"


Any idea how to fix this?

----------


## Forlong

Hi guys,

sorry for neither keeping Compiz-Check up-to-date nor giving support anymore in the past weeks.

The reason is, I can't keep up with recent development in both Compiz and Ubuntu.
I am unable to update my Intrepid machine, because my computer is too old (7 years now) and I can't afford to buy a newer one at the moment.
The main problem is with the graphics card, because the Radeon 9600XT is not supported by ATI anymore, so the upgrade fails, due to incompatibility with the latest fglrx driver.
But the rest of the computer is too slow anyway. It's just not fun anymore, keeping up with all the new features if you can't use the majority of them.


Thus, my work and support on my blog, the forums etc. will have to be put on hold, I'm afraid.



Regards,
Nick

----------


## munishvit

Guys till yesterday, Compiz was all working fine. But, after updating OS (using Ubuntu 9.04) Compiz stopped working!!!



```
munish@lappy:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: PCI ID 1002:5955 detected. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your particular graphics chip may be blacklisted on certain distributions.
 However that does not necessarily mean you will not be able to run Compiz.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N) n
```

I like its effects  :Very Happy: , really want it back. How this can be corrected???

----------


## afrodeity

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card.
```

Any suggestions?

UPDATE: Basically the openchrome only works with vesa and is listed as a bug
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...me/+bug/179675

It is apparently fixed in Jaunty, but is there any backwards compatibility for Hardy?

----------


## Gameguy411

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RS780MC [Radeon HD 3100 Graphics]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Any idea on how to solve this issue?

----------


## pmla

LOL ...I installed 9.04 yesterday and managed to have compiz and emerald working....it was gorgeous.

But, there's always a but.

Then I activated Xinerama and Separate X Screen because I have a TV svideo connection.... and the result:

If I go to *System»Preferences»Appearance*»and select the Visual effects TAB
-NONE effects is selected
if I try to activate EXTRA effects I get
*"The Composite Extension is not available"*

Here's a list of cmds:
**************************************************
sudo lshw -C video
  *-display               
       description: VGA compatible controller
       product: GeForce 8600 GT
       vendor: nVidia Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
       version: a1
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0 module=nvidia
**************************************************  **
lspci | grep VGA
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
**************************************************  **
glxinfo
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
84 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Segmentation fault
**************************************************  ***********


**************************************************  *******************
#@Gamer-Ub:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Another compositing manager in use. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The default window manager of GNOME has its own compositing manager to
 provide basic desktop effects.
 If this one is in use, Compiz will not be able to run. 

Do you want to disable GNOME's compositing manager? (Y/n) y
#@Gamer-Ub:~$ Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".

**************************************************  ******
My xorg:

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009

#
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Mon Mar 23 15:33:27 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1680 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL2216W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TV-0"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "True"
# Removed Option "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "TV: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
**************************************************  **************


LOL...what a mess @least the 19" LCD and the svideo output to the 37" LCD screen are still working.

I tried to revert to original settings and get compiz to work even if the second monitor (svideo »»» LVD TV) would not work.... but could not????

My ideia was to have 2 xorg config files that I would load accourding to my needs.
- 1 file to have the second screen running TV out using Xinerama Seperate X Screen
- 1 file just for one screen and to a compiz emerald running.



Can anyone help?

----------


## MattK358

Another one fixed here! Excellent script!

----------


## tedolivas

i installed hardy yesterday on an old comp and everything has went smoothly...untill now. I have ccsm installed and extra visual effects enabled. cube works just fine. when trying to check out the cylinder and sphere effect i realized there is no reflection and deformation addon in ccsm, just a reflection addon. any ideas why? I am pretty new to linux. Installed jaunty on a new comp lastweek.

----------


## harecanada

Hey Forlong,
This the output I get when I try to do a check on compiz.

harecanada@harecanada-desktop:~$ chmod +x compiz-check
harecanada@harecanada-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 

When I do a reboot, Compiz works good. I have to turn it off if I want to use certain programs or media like Google Earth for example. When I switch it to Metacity that works fine, but I can't switch back.

Is there a way to handle this?
harecanada

----------


## overdrank

> Hey Forlong,
> This the output I get when I try to do a check on compiz.
> Is there a way to handle this?
> harecanada


If you will see Forlong post here



> Hi guys,
> 
> sorry for neither keeping Compiz-Check up-to-date nor giving support anymore in the past weeks.
> 
> The reason is, I can't keep up with recent development in both Compiz and Ubuntu.
> I am unable to update my Intrepid machine, because my computer is too old (7 years now) and I can't afford to buy a newer one at the moment.
> The main problem is with the graphics card, because the Radeon 9600XT is not supported by ATI anymore, so the upgrade fails, due to incompatibility with the latest fglrx driver.
> But the rest of the computer is too slow anyway. It's just not fun anymore, keeping up with all the new features if you can't use the majority of them.
> 
> ...

----------


## harecanada

OK. Got it. Thanks.
harecanada

----------


## guitar_man

Thanks for the post....helps me a lot...no more headache for fixing this. :LOL:

----------


## iWuzHere

so i ran Compiz-check to see if i could run compiz and this was the output:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

and this is my xorg.conf file:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

----------


## Dullstar

I must ask this:  what desktop environments can run Compiz, excluding KDE (because there's already a way to do the effects there)?  I install lots of environments.  The only one I know for certain it works in is GNOME.

----------


## orengolan

I have 2 monitors and using nvidia:

"More than one running X server detected -- sorry, the script can not handle that.
 Aborting."


I know others had this error as well. any solutions?

----------


## daimajoou

```
./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nv
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

That's what I'm getting. Hardware Drivers doesn't have anything in it, though; It just says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." I haven't been able to figure this out, and I'm reluctant to just throw whatever ideas I come across at it since I've killed the xorg a few times doing that already before.

----------


## bashphoenux

thanks
this is my output what do i do ?


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use
```

----------


## latapi

Hello, as you may have seen, this is my first post. My problem is, I can't enable desktop effects on two of the total of three users in my computer. Compiz works perfectly in one of the accounts. I get the familiar "Desktop effects could not be enabled" message on two of the accounts. Here is my output in one of the two users:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Thanks a lot.

----------


## abicash

Hi

I was having a lot of trouble after a clean install of 8.10 (nvidia card) and running compiz.

Compiz and the effects were running fine before something happened.I don't remember if it was due to Wine or AWN but suddenly I could not enable Desktop effects any more.
First there was a problem with nvidia-settings not opening/launching so i copied another file from a computer and then it could launch it fine on my computer.I copied the xorg.conf settings into the file from nvidia-settings but desktop effects couldn't be enabled.
 :Guitar: Then i found out about your script.. :LOL: 

it gave this message



```
Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]
```

it said that gnome default display (or something) was active so compiz wont run . "Do you want to disable it?"
I said "Y"

and after a restart everything was FINE ...i am so happy to find it

Make this sticky..

Thanks and regards

----------


## sonusikka

hi... here is output of the commands compiz-check and compiz

...........................................executi  ng compiz-check gave following output...............................

Gathering information about your system... 

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04 
 Desktop environment:   GNOME 
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) 
 Driver in use:         intel 
No protocol specified 
xvinfo:  Unable to open display :20.0 
No protocol specified 
xdpyinfo:  unable to open display ":20.0". 
 Rendering method:      AIGLX 

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system... 

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL] 
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL] 
 Checking for composite extension...No protocol specified 
xdpyinfo:  unable to open display ":20.0". 
               [FAIL] 
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL] 
 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 488: [: 3507: binary operator expected 
No protocol specified 
/usr/bin/xset:  unable to open display ":20.0" 
No protocol specified 
xdpyinfo:  unable to open display ":20.0". 
           [SKIP] 

At least one check had to be skipped: 
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size 

...........................................AND executing command compiz gave as follows..........................

Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 

please help me out in enabling normal and extra desktop effects....

----------


## cele

I cant make 3D/opengl to work for me again. I have changed graphic card to ATI and now i'm back on Intel but 3D doesn't work. I tried to reinstall driver but nothing happend. This is what I get with compiz...



```
ubuntu:~$ ./compiz-check 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

Where to start? I can't aford to reinstall Ubuntu. I'm curently using v8.10

tnx

----------


## fourtyseven

Does anyone have this compiz-check script for me? Forlongs website keeps returning a internal 500 error so I cannot download it there. I have searched all over the internet but I cannot find it anywhere. Everyone (including this thread) simply links to the website.

----------


## overdrank

> Does anyone have this compiz-check script for me? Forlongs website keeps returning a internal 500 error so I cannot download it there. I have searched all over the internet but I cannot find it anywhere. Everyone (including this thread) simply links to the website.


No issues for me, Quote from Forlongs website



> You can use this command to download it to your home directory:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check
> ```
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## fourtyseven

> No issues for me, Quote from Forlongs website


OK well thats odd. This morning when I tried to go to that website I recieved this error:



> Fehler 500 - Interner Server-Fehler
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> 
> Die schlechte Nachricht: Ein interner Serverfehler ist aufgetreten.
> 
> Die gute: Wir wurden bereits automatisch per E-Mail über den Fehler informiert und versuchen ihn so schnell wie möglich zu beseitigen.
> 
> ...


Wget also kept returning a similar error however now it seems to work. Possibly a temporary problem.

Anyhow, when I run compiz-check I get the following output. Anyone know a way around this?




> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.10
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11)
>  Driver in use:         vesa
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]
> ...


When it tries to check for an alternate driver, all I get is a box with Wifi drivers.

----------


## CoercibleGerm

I'm not really sure what to do here... If someone could take a look at this and tell me what I need to do I'd appreciate it very much.

compiz 


```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: Segmentation fault
not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: Segmentation fault
not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

compiz-check


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 8200M G (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

 :Confused:

----------


## sajinsj

> Does anyone have this compiz-check script for me? Forlongs website keeps returning a internal 500 error so I cannot download it there. I have searched all over the internet but I cannot find it anywhere. Everyone (including this thread) simply links to the website.


Hey I tried downloading the script again from the blog, using wget. I got it in a jiffy. The file is still there, and i'm able to download. maybe it was a temporary server problem. Please try again, and you'll be able to download. I'm sure.
This was the command-


```
wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check
```

----------


## CoercibleGerm

> I'm not really sure what to do here... If someone could take a look at this and tell me what I need to do I'd appreciate it very much.
> 
> compiz 
> 
> 
> ```
> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
> ...


bump.

----------


## iamjfarrell

I'll try this question here. I have asked a few times in a few different areas and no one seems to be able to help me.



```
Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: No path to Compiz found. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 In case you did not compile Compiz manually, this will result in Compiz
 failing to run.
```

Thanks for any help.

----------


## 565Customz

i can not get this to install/run on my computer. any tips for downloading/install?

----------


## 565Customz

nevermind...just had to run all the command lines with "sudo" in front. it allowed me to make it through the download without it so i though it was good to go.

----------


## andoty_jazz

super bump for this script... thank you thank you thank you.

Amazingly solved my Compiz issue / problem.

----------


## aminesoft

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## alturion

From the moment that I connected my external monitor trought the VGA connector, I cant use anymore compiz or the default metacity (i.e. the wheel mouse doest switch anymore the workspaces).


lspci | grep VGA 


```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

glxinfo | grep rendering


```
direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
```

compiz --replace &


```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. 
Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

This is the compiz-check answer:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

This is my xorg.conf:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    SubSection "Display"
#        Virtual 800 600
        Virtual    2304 1024
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
        Option          "EXAOptimizeMigration"          "true"    
        Option          "MigrationHeuristic"            "greedy" 
        Option          "Tiling"                        "false" 
EndSection
```

I have tried to change the Virtual but for any value I put in it I cannot start again the X-server.

Thank you

----------


## alturion

Solved!

I solved all the problems with my graphic card installing the new drivers and reconfiguring:


```
sudo nvidia-settings --uninstall
sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301433&highlight=driver+i915

----------


## m_ady007

hi i'm the newbie.. how to running the script

----------


## daraman2000

> I'll try this question here. I have asked a few times in a few different areas and no one seems to be able to help me.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
>  Driver in use:         nvidia
> ...


I had the same problem!

How I fixed it:
- Complete removal of all compiz-related packages via Synaptic.
- Deletion of compiz scripts in /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
- Install and re-install of the previously removed packages via Synaptic.

Using this method, compiz seems to work without a hitch, but I have yet to get ccsm/emerald/fusion-icon working for me.

----------


## Mooble

When I run it I get this:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  SKIP

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           SKIP

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

How do I enable one of these rendering methods?  I've been looking around, but haven't had much luck.  At the moment I have no xorg.conf, do I need to create one?

----------


## sridarshan

here is my output


```
blackshell@PC080905002 ~/Desktop/desktop $ ./compiz-check 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Linux Mint 
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

how do i change the rendering method

and here is the output for 


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Mon Mar 23 15:33:27 PST 2009

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier     "Monitor0"
	VendorName     "Unknown"
	ModelName      "Unknown"
	HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
	VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
	Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen0"
	Device         "Device0"
	Monitor        "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth    24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load           "dbe"
	Load           "extmod"
	Load           "type1"
	Load           "freetype"
	Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier     "Mouse0"
	Driver         "mouse"
	Option         "Protocol" "auto"
	Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
	Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
	Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier     "Keyboard0"
	Driver         "kbd"
	# generated from default
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Layout0"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier     "Device0"
	Driver         "intel"
	VendorName     "intel"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option	"DontZap"	"False"
EndSection
```

this really looks wrong,,i mean what is nvidia doing here?

----------


## john patol

i am using an AMD64 ATI 3200 radeon graphic card and ubuntu 9.10. i installed the driver already but when i used the compiz, it was too slow unlike when i'm using ubuntu 8.10. can somebody help?

----------


## gunith

Hi, 

I had a similar problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0&goto=newpost

In my case, I had a load of ATI stuff... Try and see if you got any nvidia software installed by mistake.. Then try restarting

----------


## T4K3Z0U

> Hi, 
> 
> I had a similar problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0&goto=newpost
> 
> In my case, I had a load of ATI stuff... Try and see if you got any nvidia software installed by mistake.. Then try restarting


I have the same problem. I followed your other thread, but I don't know where to find Xorg0.log to copy and check. Unfortunately one test failed using the livecd and I think that is because I need to activate my graphics driver, but can't do that when using live, coz a reboot is required, and of course that will bring me back to square one AFAIK. How do I find the Xorg0.log as I believe it may be helpful.

Here is the output after compiz check on my machine. 


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

Attached is a screenshot of output using livecd. Perhaps someone can help me too?

----------


## T4K3Z0U

> I have the same problem. I followed your other thread, but I don't know where to find Xorg0.log to copy and check. Unfortunately one test failed using the livecd and I think that is because I need to activate my graphics driver, but can't do that when using live, coz a reboot is required, and of course that will bring me back to square one AFAIK. How do I find the Xorg0.log as I believe it may be helpful.
> 
> Here is the output after compiz check on my machine. 
> 
> 
> ```
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
> ...



If I uninstall the fglrx driver, I get the 4 OK's then fail in the hardware/setup section. The reported issue, is something to do with a Rasterizer being in use. Searches in the forums tell me this is an issue that happens with an external monitor. I am using a laptop and it's not even very old, as in only a few months.

Any suggestions on which may be better? Using the propriety driver or not?

----------


## budhe888

I'm having a problem with my NVIDIA GeForce G210M graphics card, and I cannot find anyone else who has seen this.

I have tried using nvidia's version 185 and 190 drivers (I believe 190 supports my graphics card) and the drivers install fine, I reboot the machine and am able to login.  I know the driver is doing something because the background on the default gdm login screen looks much nicer after doing this.

However, the moment I try to do anything further with the graphics on my system I can random pixels on my screen getting colored differently, and the whole PC crashes in a matter of seconds.  This happens when I do any of the following:

-setting visual effects to normal
-using compiz-check to see if my computer supports it
-running 'compiz --replace'
-opening nvidia-settings

I have no idea where to go from here.  I have set up numerous other linux laptops and the nvidia drivers have always worked fine for me.  I am running on a Toshiba Satellite A500-6622 with a new install of 9.10.

Any thoughts?

----------


## mIXpRo

this is the graphics chip i have :

intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller (rev 07)

it didn't help me this what i had :

the vesa driver is not  capable of running compiz , you need to install the 
proper driver for your graphics card


what  can i do?
                                        thanks anyway

----------


## eamonhonda

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 



can anyone help me? or is my system just not capable of running compiz

----------


## mmmichael

I upgraded to 9.10 a month ago, compiz was working fine. Suddenly today, it no longer works. Trying to activate under Appearance I get "desktop effects could not be enabled." Running "compiz" in terminal I get "aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity" and then the terminal just freezes. Here's the output of compiz-check:
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

Any ideas?

Edit: Tried "compiz --replace" again, and now it works!!

----------


## Animortis

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
           [ OK ]
```

This is all that is posted. What is the composite extension and how can I activate/install it?

----------


## ijzl

```
./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

i have no idea what to do, i am 100% new with ubuntu and need help please!  ive tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers  but no devices show up.  When i run off the liveCD, i am able to select "normal" and even "extra" settings for the animations but cannot do so without the cd.

----------


## zeezam

Can't enable desktop effects either.



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Device 9710
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```



```
$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (3360x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
running under gnome seesion, checking for gnomecompat
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
Segmentation fault
```

I'm having FGLRX graphic drivers for my gpu.

----------


## cannon_dt

zeezam,
i am getting the sme o/p when I run compiz check, mine too is a ATI Technologies Inc Device 9710, did you have any luck in resolving this?

Please do let me know

----------


## zeezam

> zeezam,
> i am getting the sme o/p when I run compiz check, mine too is a ATI Technologies Inc Device 9710, did you have any luck in resolving this?
> 
> Please do let me know


Nope. I added a nvidia 6600 graphic card, now it works.

----------


## mrdaku

Hi,
Am facing a similar problem on Ubuntu10. Cubes is not working. Actually nothing on CCSm is working. pls help;
This is what I got when i typed Compiz


dhruv@dhruv:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
running under gnome seesion, checking for gnomecompat
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Starting gtk-window-decorator
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
/usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
^C

----------


## mrdaku

dhruv@dhruv:~$ compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
running under gnome seesion, checking for gnomecompat
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Starting gtk-window-decorator
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
/usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
^C

----------


## kungfoofool

I'm having the same problem... Compiz was working perfectly, but then one morning I turn on my laptop and it's suddenly not working. I haven't installed anything of note - I wonder if one of the package upgrades has caused the problem.

I'm using the nVidia Linux drivers. I've tried reinstalling them, but all to no avail.



```
/usr/share/checkbox/scripts/compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce G102M] (rev b1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

----------


## ephman

@kungfoofool did you just recently update xserver-xorg-core and xserver-common?  i'm running into the similar situation as you.

thanks,

ephman

----------


## morr_

I have the same problem now. It happened when i installed updates. I have no idea how to fix it  :Sad: 



```
$ compiz-check 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 280] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

----------


## ephman

@morr_  real easy fix.  worked for me.  uninstall the driver.  reinstall the driver.  i downloaded the latest from nvidia.  all has been fine all day long.  give that a try.  hope it works.

ephman

----------


## johnyswim

alright i get this message whenever i am just simply trying to apply any visual effects on my laptop i get desktop effects could not be enabled. i later on found out about the compiz-check and ran it and then this occured
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility HD 3670
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in us

what does this mean that i have to do. all i am simply trying to do is just get the visual effects on my laptop

----------


## asn_knight

Same Problem here too!
I couldnot enable desktop effects in my comp and accordong to the Desktop Effects FAQ I ran the compiz-check the terminal window showed like this :



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Help me!

----------


## sazawal

I am using Ubuntu 9.10. I needed OpenGl on my system, I tried to install but I have no idea, it changed my Desktop Effects settings (disabled many effects and reduced the frame rate of my screen). Then I tried to remove OpenGl packages and I accidentally removed some required for compiz to work.
My compiz got removed.Now I tried to reinstall compiz and its dependancies.
I created a file ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager and added SKIP_CHECKS=yes in it.

Everything started working fine.But when I tried to run compiz-check, I am getting this output on terminal




saz@saz:~/.config/compiz/compizconfig$ ./compiz-check
./compiz-check: line 70: xdpyinfo: command not found

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
./compiz-check: line 278: xdpyinfo: command not found
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension..../compiz-check: line 348: xdpyinfo: command not found
               [FAIL]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems..../compiz-check: line 458: xdpyinfo: command not found
./compiz-check: line 466: [: -gt: unary operator expected
./compiz-check: line 466: [: -gt: unary operator expected
           [ OK ]



There is some problem with composite extension. I want to ask, Is compiz working fine on my system now?
What else do I need to install for compiz to work fine.

Thank you

----------


## faust99

Hello

I had desktop effects and compiz working fine until i booted up this morning to find that the nvidia restricted driver (185) was mysteriously missing. I reloaded it, but now dekstop effects and compiz are not working. The output of Compiz-check is:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9400M] (rev b1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
./compiz-check: line 278: xdpyinfo: command not found
 Rendering method:      SKIP

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to check for Xgl, could not run xvinfo
```


Could somebody please help working this out?

----------


## faust99

OK I have stumbled upon the solution to my particular issue-it was a matter of installing x11-utils. I realised it was not installed when I couldn't get the compiz tool to work.



```
sudo apt-get install x11-utils
```

----------


## sazawal

@faust

Thanks a lot .... after installing x11-utils, it is working fine with no error on compiz-check

----------


## faust99

> @faust
> 
> Thanks a lot .... after installing x11-utils, it is working fine with no error on compiz-check


You're welcome. The ups would never feel as good without the downs  :Wink:

----------


## heiowge

I used to have this.  This is what I did:

1)  install "fusion-icon" and "ccsm"

2)  system > startup applications.

3)  Click "Add"

4)  Name = enable compiz

5)  Command = fusion-icon

6)  Click "Add"

7)  Reboot

After that, no issues.  Works for me!

----------


## betterspud

Similar to an earlier poster, I'm having issues with a 'software rasterizer in use' message. I have no clue what that even means... Any help?



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

NM. Just managed to get it working. Didn't realise that I hadn't already activated drivers.

*For anyone else, just got to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and find your driver (mine was 'ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver' and hit the activate button at the bottom. After a restart, everything works fine.

Cheers

----------


## enjoi926

Help! 

Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia

What do I do?!

----------


## mayur_rathi90

> Compiz-Check is a script to test if Compiz is able to run on your system/setup and if not, it will tell you the reason why.
> 
> Additionally you can use the output of the script to look for support here, which will make it much easier to locate your problem.
> 
> *To post the output here, use the forum's [CODE] tag (# button)*
> 
> The test consists mainly of three parts:
> 
> List relevant system informationRun several Compiz related checksCheck for problematic hardware and problems with the setup in use.
> ...


Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 
this is how i am getting the error
please help me out

----------


## poppo_g

I have the same problem. Also compiz crashes often.

Output of compiz-check:
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Device 9712
 Driver in use:         fglrx
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)

fglrxinfo:
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (3.2.9551 Compatibility Profile Context)

xorg.conf:
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "amdcccle Layout"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "1"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "AIGLX" "on"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode         0666
EndSection


Can somebody help with this?

----------


## Jibin Ukken

I'm new to linux world and was just trying out Ubuntu . I wanted to try out the normal and extra visual effects but I always faced the 'desktop effects could not be enabled ' message.
I searched for it in the forum and came across your thread. I did as you have instructed in your blog but I got the following results :Confused: :


```
jibin@jibin-desktop:~$ wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -o compiz-check
jibin@jibin-desktop:~$ 
jibin@jibin-desktop:~$ chmod +x compiz-check
jibin@jibin-desktop:~$ ./compiz-check
./compiz-check: line 1: --2010-02-24: command not found
./compiz-check: line 2: Resolving: command not found
./compiz-check: line 3: Connecting: command not found
./compiz-check: line 3: 188.40.53.170: command not found
./compiz-check: line 3: :80...: command not found
./compiz-check: line 4: HTTP: command not found
./compiz-check: line 5: syntax error near unexpected token `('
./compiz-check: line 5: `Length: 28360 (28K) [application/octet-stream]'
jibin@jibin-desktop:~$
```

Can you help me with this please..

----------


## poppo_g

You have to use:
wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check

(with a capital O)

----------


## Jibin Ukken

Thanks poppo_g.
that worked.
But the test result is :

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
 Driver in use:         savage
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: Detected driver is not on the whitelist. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 Your driver is not widely known to work with Compiz and thus may be
 blacklisted on certain distributions.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards. 

Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N)
```

Should I skip the blackist. What would happen if I do? Could you guide me please?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## poppo_g

If you want to know what happens and want to know if compiz works you should try this. When it appears that compiz still don't work you can always disable/uninstall it.

I have removed compiz. Couldn't get it to work with my graphics card. I turned on compositing in Metacity. Not so much eye candy, but at least I can work with docky.

----------


## Jibin Ukken

OK , I'll give it a try and see.

Thanks buddy.

----------


## niharthekadi

desktop effects could not be enabled.
writing "cpmpiz" in console cuts all windows' borers & i have to start a new session.
(i have ccsm installed)
is it mis-configuration?
I DONT HAVE ANY GRAPHICS CARD LIKE NVIDIA OR ATI.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                 compiz-check error
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use
-----------------------------------------------------------------will be thnkful if you can help me---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Jibin Ukken

I tried to override the compiz driver blacklist check.

Now the compiz-check results are:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
 Driver in use:         savage
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

jibin@jibin-desktop:~$
```

I'm still not able to enable desktop effects .....
Can anybody help?

----------


## poppo_g

Niharthekadi: When you search in Google for Openchrome + Compiz you will find that VIA cards are not supported by Compiz.

----------


## poppo_g

Jibin: did you try to install the simple compizconfig settings manager (simple-ccsm) and configure compiz this way?

----------


## niharthekadi

poppo_g: So i cant use the copmiz with VIA chipset
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
i downloaded the new drivers xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904
the system has                      xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903 installed.

In new driver documentation i found this..
--------------------------------------------------------------
Please note that 3D acceleration is provided by Mesa (http://mesa3d.org) and is
not directly related to openchrome.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i have not tried it yet. should I ?

what is   Metacity 
what is   docky.

----------


## poppo_g

I have no experience with Meta, but if I were you I would try Compiz.

Metacity is the default window manager in Gnome (Compiz replaces Metacity) and Docky is a Mac-like dockbar.

----------


## Jibin Ukken

> Jibin: did you try to install the simple compizconfig settings manager (simple-ccsm) and configure compiz this way?


I didn't get you... Could you kindly explain how to do that?

----------


## poppo_g

> I didn't get you... Could you kindly explain how to do that?


You can install this by searching for simple ccsm in the software centre or by typing " sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm " in the terminal. After installing you will find the configuration tool under system/preferences. It's a quite easy way to configure compiz.

----------


## niharthekadi

not getting compiz.
tried the idea of metacity_docky

docky is inastalled but says :
Docky requires compositing to work properly.
Please enable compositing and restart docky.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Actually metacity also not working like compiz.

Getting error with metacity it cuts window borders.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
screen-shot :

http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...1&d=1267710396

----------


## poppo_g

> not getting compiz.
> tried the idea of metacity_docky
> 
> docky is inastalled but says :
> Docky requires compositing to work properly.
> Please enable compositing and restart docky.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> Actually metacity also not working like compiz.
> 
> ...



Your windows are cut because you are running docky without compositing. To enable compositing in metacity you have to press alt-f2, fill in gconf-editor and press enter. Go to apps/metacity/general and check compositing-manager.

Make also sure that you have the value <Alt>Tab for apps/metacity/global_keybindings/switch_windows

----------


## niharthekadi

WOW it worked
thanx  poppo_g

 :Capital Razz:

----------


## eagles51593

Hi all,  I've been trying to get this to work for some time now and its getting pretty frustrating.  Here's what I get..




> Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
>  Driver in use:         radeon
>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
> 
>  Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
> ...


I have tried some of the things in this thread already as well as going
System > Administration > Hardware Drivers > ATI/AMD Driver > Activate

and when I did this, I rebooted, and Linux stopped working altogether and I wound up having to reinstall the OS.  (I had just installed it, so I didn't really have much to loose  :Razz: )

Some help on this would be highly, highly appreciated.  I'm a bit hesitant to activate that driver again, not necessarily in the mood to reinstall this again, lol.

----------


## poppo_g

> WOW it worked
> thanx  poppo_g


Glad I could help  :Very Happy:

----------


## poppo_g

> Hi all,  I've been trying to get this to work for some time now and its getting pretty frustrating.  Here's what I get..
> 
> I have tried some of the things in this thread already as well as going
> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers > ATI/AMD Driver > Activate
> 
> and when I did this, I rebooted, and Linux stopped working altogether and I wound up having to reinstall the OS.  (I had just installed it, so I didn't really have much to loose )
> 
> Some help on this would be highly, highly appreciated.  I'm a bit hesitant to activate that driver again, not necessarily in the mood to reinstall this again, lol.


You could try to install the latest driver from the ATI website: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
The open your terminal, go to the directory where you downloaded the file and type 'sudo ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run'. Mine is the 64bits driver, so if you downloaded the 32bits driver then make sure you typed in the correct filename. Good luck.

----------


## niharthekadi

All VIA Chip-set owners notice this :
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I tried drivers from here :
http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action

and my compiz-check result changed.
strange .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:strange
 Error: Another compositing manager in use. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The default window manager of GNOME has its own compositing manager to
 provide basic desktop effects.
 If this one is in use, Compiz will not be able to run. 

Do you want to disable GNOME's compositing manager? (Y/n) n
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
before this the running compiz resulted into window without borders 
now, i get a complete white screen without mouse pointer doing nothing
i have to manually start a new session then.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
one user of this or some other forum has claimed that he is able to run compiz
using drivers from this site and "glxgears" utility of mesa.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   CAUTION !!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
when i installed drivers from this site the "Display" (syastem -> Preferences in karmic) was able to detect my monitor but it increased refresh-rate it self to 75Hz form 60Hz
now i'm not able to decrease it with same resolution.
I thought to uninstall it with provided script and doing so crashed the system.
I had to use "recovery mode" and again installed drivers with install script using root login.
I'm not able to successfully rollback this driver i have to use this.
But it will be nice if it can run compiz.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Currently using Metacity + Docky.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## poppo_g

> All VIA Chip-set owners notice this :
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I tried drivers from here :
> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
> 
> and my compiz-check result changed.
> strange .
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Gathering information about your system...
> ...


Did you also try to disable Gnome's compositing manager?

----------


## poppo_g

Looks like I 've got compiz running normal after disabling the weather docklet in docky  :Razz:

----------


## niharthekadi

yeh i tried to disable Gnome's composite manager
and now that black border around Docky is back and
error is :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## poppo_g

> yeh i tried to disable Gnome's composite manager
> and now that black border around Docky is back and
> error is :
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
> ...


No compiz for you then  :Sad:

----------


## eagles51593

> You could try to install the latest driver from the ATI website: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
> The open your terminal, go to the directory where you downloaded the file and type 'sudo ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run'. Mine is the 64bits driver, so if you downloaded the 32bits driver then make sure you typed in the correct filename. Good luck.


ok I downloaded the driver, went to terminal, and this is what happened




> jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$ sudo ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run
> sudo: ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run: command not found


Am I missing a step?

----------


## niharthekadi

Any one had ever tried MUTTER ?     

does is increase features of METACITY ?

----------


## poppo_g

> ok I downloaded the driver, went to terminal, and this is what happened
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing a step?


Try this:

chmod +x ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run
sudo ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run

----------


## poppo_g

> Any one had ever tried MUTTER ?     
> 
> does is increase features of METACITY ?


Mutter is being used for Gnome Shell. I don't know if you can use it without Gnome Shell.

----------


## eagles51593

> Try this:
> 
> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run
> sudo ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run


Still no luck, same thing happened 




> jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$ chmod +x ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run
> jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$ sudo ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run
> [sudo] password for jimmy: 
> sudo: ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
> jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$

----------


## poppo_g

> Still no luck, same thing happened


I forgot something to paste  :Sad:  The correct way is: sudo ./ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run

----------


## dollarmenunaire

Do not mean to invade if another problem as not been solved yet, however after some updates I pushed through on my Karmic install, which installed Kernel 2.6.31-20, compiz is throwing some errors in syslog specifically for libc. I also just replaced the fglrx driver with the newest one from ati.

_kernel: [   70.807320] compiz.real[2530]: segfault at 2afc000 ip 00007fd4ae07c8e8 sp 00007fffeefa37f8 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fd4adffa000+166000]_

compiz bombs a few seconds after logging into a session and when trying to start manually, locks up X and sometimes entire machine. I cannot get to any other TTYs to get around it. I also have yet to test libc-2.11 to see if it patches anything up or to run strace.

I figured I would just get this out there to see if anyone is having the same problem.

----------


## dollarmenunaire

I am almost positive that my previous issue with compiz crashing was brought on my using the latest driver from ATI.com. I completely removed it and reinstalled from apt the xorg-driver-fglrx driver. After that, I removed compiz completely and reinstalled.
Everything is good now. 

I rather would have isolated the problem, but could not find it.

----------


## poppo_g

> I am almost positive that my previous issue with compiz crashing was brought on my using the latest driver from ATI.com. I completely removed it and reinstalled from apt the xorg-driver-fglrx driver. After that, I removed compiz completely and reinstalled.
> Everything is good now. 
> 
> I rather would have isolated the problem, but could not find it.


I'm glad this worked for you. I tried the same, but when I use the xorg-driver-fglrx I can't use compiz at all. With the latest ATI driver I have the same problems as you.

----------


## dollarmenunaire

> I'm glad this worked for you. I tried the same, but when I use the xorg-driver-fglrx I can't use compiz at all. With the latest ATI driver I have the same problems as you.


Ive read some back posts of yours so lets see if we can iron it out. It feels really debilitating when you cannot get the most from your desktop. What type of hardware are you rocking? Sorry if I missed it in a previous post.

Under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, I noticed that I do not have that driver enabled and 3D Acceleration is working fine. You may be having driver conflicts if you installed the ATI.com driver over the _apt_ driver. 

Make sure you remove everything, as in everything! Beginning with the fglrx_uninstall.sh script inside either /usr/share/fglrx or /usr/share/ati. From what I could tell this script is only available when installing the driver straight from ATI. Once that is complete, run as root or sudo _dpkg --list | grep fglrx_. _dpkg --purge_ those.

I would give your machine a reboot. When it comes back up, you may receive some messages about poor video quality and resolution. I chose to use my session in low resolution, some other options I was unable to work with.

Once back in a session, _apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx_. That setup my driver correctly, and I then under System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects, I enabled extra.

From there, I removed compiz and compiz-core. There was instance where my mouse would not even show up. That was a little disconcerting; although my mouse still worked so I was able to launch a terminal and re-install compiz and compiz-core from there. I also installed compizconfig-settings-manager. Once that was done I enabled some effects and began testing; it worked.

This is the most unscientific method to resolving your issues with compiz. I was getting fairly annoyed with it and almost dropped the entire thing, before I went nuclear on all of it. If my instructions completely paralyze your install, forgive me.

----------


## poppo_g

Thanks for your help. However it made my compiz refuse to reïnstall or delete at all. After removing some dpkg-made files by hand I could continue reinstalling. But I keep getting the same problems (that is compiz crashing). I think I just have to stick with metacity.

FYI: I have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD4200

----------


## dollarmenunaire

Sorry poppo_g. Are you getting the same error in syslog as I was?

----------


## poppo_g

> Sorry poppo_g. Are you getting the same error in syslog as I was?


Didn't look for it. I just gave up after another systemfreeze. Maybe I'll try again in the future.

----------


## podapoda

Thank You this compiz-check worked like a charm!! my problem was that
"The default window manager of GNOME has its own compositing manager to
 provide basic desktop effects.
 If this one is in use, Compiz will not be able to run. 
". the compiz-check script did all the work and i let it disable the composite manager of GNOME. now compiz is back to being the best.  :Smile:  thanks to everynoe  :Smile:  solved a long standing problem  :Smile:

----------


## javadubb

I don't know how to fix my "desktop effects could not be enabled" problem. In the appearance preferences window I click normal desktop effects and a window comes up that says "searching for available drivers..." after a few seconds all the windows on the screen flicker a few times then it says "desktop effects could not be enabled."

I installed compiz-check and this is what it gave me when I ran it:

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 

I have used ubuntu for a while now but I am still kind of a newbie, 
please help if you can.  :Sad:

----------


## dollarmenunaire

You trying to rock compiz with embedded graphics? 

This may help: http://wiki.compiz.org/Hardware/Intel

----------


## javadubb

> You trying to rock compiz with embedded graphics? 
> 
> This may help: http://wiki.compiz.org/Hardware/Intel


Well... I was hoping to open up some more gaming possibilities, cause for some reason it seems like my graphics setup is crippled. I can't play any games with 3D graphics, I have google earth running mostly ok, but it goes SUPER slow and it's real laggy and I know its not my internet thats slow because I run google earth on other computers on the same network all the time...

But anyway I am pretty sure the Compiz junk should work with my system, cause I booted a fully up-to-date linux mint live CD and had compiz running A-OK in the live session. (and linux mint/ubuntu have the same core)

So yeah, I'm fairly confident that if I did a re-installation of Ubuntu on my computer compiz _would_ work, but as it is now, I can't even get NORMAL desktop effects enabled! I don't get it. I wish there were an automatic system scanner/driver installer out there.

Thanks for your help, I'll check out the link and keep trying.  :Confused:

----------


## dollarmenunaire

Forego the reinstall and try to figure out where your problem is. Reinstalling will get you nowhere and you are passing up an opportunity to learn how Linux works. This is one road block of many to come.

I had a similar problem as you, i had conflicting drivers however. Ensure you have support for OpenGL with your current card/driver.
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-t...graphics-card/

----------


## javadubb

Ok... I went to that website, and put in the first four commands:

name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.6
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, 
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 
    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_120, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 
    GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

(and a ton of other 'GL_ARB_blah_blah_blah' stuff)

I don't speak machine... so what is this telling me? I think where it says "direct rendering: yes" means that I do have OpenGL support but I don't know.

I don't know what to do.  :Sad:

----------


## gregnorc

So I had to disble KMS to get the installer to work on my X201... this was due to the integrated graphics card (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_HD_Graphics)

So yeah, not even basic effects will turn on. I've placed the output from compiz-check below, I'm hoping someone knows how I can enable KMS but not get a blank screen, and thus be able to get things like transparancy or that exposelike plugin. 

Below is the output from compiz check:



```
sigma@wopr:~/Downloads$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y
```

----------


## gregnorc

Anyone?

----------


## cyrulution

Since upgrading to Lucid the setting to "Extra visual effects" is lost every time I restart the PC. I have to enable "Extra" every time from new. Compiz-check says:



> Gathering information about your system...
> 
>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
>  Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
>  Driver in use:         nvidia
>  Rendering method:      Nvidia
> 
> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
> ...

----------


## gaalaaant

Having exactly the same problem as javadubb cept i have ATI x1200.  I have these outputs:

Compiz-Check:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
 Driver in use:         radeon
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Compiz:
Top bars on windows disappear and machine freezes when run.  Cant post code for obvious reasons.

----------


## rmp73

Also having an issue with Lucid, using nVidia latest drivers (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run), which were installed following the process on these threads: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=35 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9228983, etc.

Anyway, Compiz doesn't appear to want to work at all.  I ran Compiz-check and the output is listed below.

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GT] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size 

Can anyone help me please?  Karmic was working great.  I am enjoying Lucid, but this is getting a bit frustrating.

I'm using a Sony Vaio VGN-FZ11Z laptop with GeForce 8400M GT graphics card, 2GB RAM etc. etc.

----------


## gaalaaant

If anyone has any idea as to my specific problem, please go to the related thread here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482343

----------


## charles_pty

Can someone let me know if compiz may be used on an Ubuntu 10.04 Virtual Machine created with virtualbox 3.1.6 on windows xp sp3 host??

----------


## charles_pty

could someone please let me know if compiz desktop effects could be run on an ubuntu 10.04 VM?

regards

----------


## rmp73

Bump

----------


## Jibin Ukken

i know this is a bit too late but Thanks a lot  .. that was a great help..

----------


## Tirish Anau

I can't run the compix-check due to the fact that it detects two ATI radeon cards. One is the onboard card an hd 3200 and now i have an HD 5770 my understanding is that Furlong is no longer in operation with that in mind Help please? Further more i have a dual monitor setup.

----------


## rainbowagent7

Waaaazzzzzuuuupppp?! I was reading this thread and saw the chance to be #777 and couldn't pass it up. Peace, out.

----------


## soldier1st

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nouveau
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use 
could anybody explain that and what resolution i would need to do as i'm still a linux newb.

----------


## wynand2020

bump

----------


## Forming

Need help on thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...02#post9504202

----------


## Twizlerr

```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
 Driver in use:         Unknown
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [SKIP]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [SKIP]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [SKIP]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]

Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
 Warning: Unknown driver in use. 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y

 Your driver is not widely known to work with Compiz and thus may be
 blacklisted on certain distributions.

 You can skip this blacklist -- but keep in mind that you did so.
 Do not complain if you encounter any problems with Compiz afterwards.
```

I think this may be because I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on an Acer Aspire One (751h). If there is a fix, does anyone know how I would fix this?

----------


## marbertone

Hi guys:

problem: no compiz working (impossible to enable desktop effects)

glxinfo | grep rendering:


```
direct rendering: Yes
```

compiz-check:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         via
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

what should I do? I tried to see other forums but no one could help me...
Cheers,
Mario Alberto

----------


## qunu

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
04:04.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
[ryan ~]$ glxinfo | grep rendering:
direct rendering: Yes
[ryan ~]$ compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Linux Mint 9
http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_isadora.php
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use 


Hi I'm getting similar problems and got the above error as well as this error when using openchrome driver. tried to build latest svn of openchrome driver and that didn't work either.
Please let me know of any work around to get compiz to run.

----------


## niharthekadi

can not use compiz  :Sad:

----------


## xXNI4NI

Not sure if this thread is still being actively monitored. I'm having troubles w/ enabling desktop effects, the output of compiz-check is, 

```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Forlong

What's the output of


```
glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
```

----------


## xXNI4NI

> What's the output of
> 
> 
> ```
> glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
> ```




```
ni4ni@gpc:~$ glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
ni4ni@gpc:~$
```

seems anything involving glx returns this response

----------


## Forlong

It's hard to tell from that info alone, what the source of the problem could be.
You should start a separate thread at a more fitting area of the forum about this glxinfo error message. And try to give as much info you can e.g. is it a fresh install, what changes you did to the system recently etc.

Please come back if you encounter any additional problems.

----------


## xXNI4NI

Okay will do thank you for the advice, could you perhaps point me to the proper forum?

----------


## Forlong

Glad you got this fixed.
Since it might be of help to others with driver problems, here's a link to xXNI4NI's solved thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...6#post10002126


P.S. There's no need to PM me about anything, everything can go into this thread.

----------


## owain35

owain@owain-laptop:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) 


Any help with this message would be appreciated...I used to have visual effects but they recently stopped working and I cannot figure out why. How can I enable a "rendering method"?

Thanks, Owain

----------


## owain35

By the way, I seem to remember changing which processor is used for graphics whilst trying to solve the problem of poor frame rate in streamed video. It may be that the graphics card is doing the computations instead of the processor, or vice versa. I am a massive newbie so sorry if this isn't helpful!

Owain

----------


## catlover2

hi, 

"Desktop effects could not be enabled" and i have transparency enabled in compiz but it does not work.


```
  reed@reeds-Satellite-M30X-laptop:~/Desktop$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card. 

Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n) y
reed@reeds-Satellite-M30X-laptop:~/Desktop$ compiz
compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

Launching fallback window manager
Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "default": Failed to find a valid file for theme default
```

----------


## sinnerz2000

heres my compiz-check result



```
compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

Launching fallback window manager
```

i have no graphic card, amd64 3000+ with 1.5gb ram and ubuntu 10.10

----------


## m@kis

Updating the NVIDIA Driver fixed the "Error: Unable to detect maximum 3D texture size" for me and Compiz is working again. 
[NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS]

thnx.

----------


## Alexander_009

if I run the compriz check I get this : 

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9200M GS] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]

extra visual effects
So it seems like everything is just fine but , if I want to enable  extra visual effects it seems not possible( see picture ) and because that ist possible it isn't possible to run compriz properly as well . What can be the issue here ?

----------


## Ken_g6

Owain, that looks like what I'm getting on 9.04 when trying to use an Intel card with an nVIDIA card installed.  You probably want to switch back to the other card - it's probably better for your purposes - but that's not a good option for me.

Edit: Here is a set of instructions that would probably work for you.  But I wouldn't follow them unless I was really sure what I was doing.

My only problem now is that I didn't back up the Intel files in the first place.  :Sad:

----------


## Scoobin

Thanks for the link and the script Forlong!

I've run the script and made the necessary changes so that everything now gets a pass.

Basically I downloaded a Compiz update today on Update Manager and now Compiz cannot be enabled. Here's my device info:



```
Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia
```

----------


## satyanash

```
 
Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.04
 Desktop environment:   Unknown
 Graphics chip:         VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
 Driver in use:         openchrome
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: openchrome driver in use
```

----------


## Raugturi

I tried my own thread on this and am not getting a response, so I have a couple of question if someone can help me.  I have installed the fglrx driver on my system with an HD 3650 and cannot enable compiz.  For the moment my main question is how to enable AIGLX.  When I run compiz-check no rendering method is detected.  I have enabled it in xorg.conf by adding the option as true in ServerLayout and by enabling Composite in the Extensions section (which I added).  However, when I do "grep -i AIGLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log" here is the result:



```
[    21.256] (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
[    26.141] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
```

As you can see, there is no line saying AIGLX enabled.

What's also bizarre is that I can load compiz manually using the command, with both this driver and when I reverted to the non-proprietary one.  It only fails when I try to enable it via the Appearance menu.  More details here.

Note: If I modify compiz-check to have it set RENDER=AIGLX even though it isn't in the log then all checks come back as OK.  However, I still cannot enable desktop effects.  They turn on, the screen refreshes with all of them enabled, then it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled." and turns them back off again.

----------


## Livin4Jesus

Um... When I ran the program, it said this:


```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
 Driver in use:         nouveau
 Rendering method:      None

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
```

Is that bad? :s

----------


## equiman

I'm installed Ubuntu in my Acer Aspire One D255, but i can't use Extra visual efects.

Here is my compiz-check



```
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.10
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
 Driver in use:         intel
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [ OK ]
```

lspci


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge (rev 02)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
```

glxinfo -l 2>/dev/null | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE


```
    GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 2048
```

xdpyinfo | grep -i "dimensions:"


```
  dimensions:    1024x600 pixels (270x158 millimeters)
```

gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep intel


```
[    13.516] 
X.Org X Server 1.9.0
Release Date: 2010-08-20
[    13.516] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    13.516] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
[    13.516] Current Operating System: Linux NaNo 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686
[    13.516] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic root=UUID=252d52ee-f85d-4552-8d3e-b5a267d5f597 ro quiet splash
[    13.517] Build Date: 16 September 2010  05:39:22PM
[    13.517] xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    13.517] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
[    13.517] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    13.517] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    13.517] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 24 03:02:50 2010
[    13.519] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    13.520] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    13.520] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    13.520] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    13.520] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    13.521] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
[    13.521] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    13.521] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    13.522] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    13.522] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    13.522] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
[    13.522] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    13.522] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    13.522] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f8e00
[    13.522] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    13.522] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    13.523] 	X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[    13.523] 	X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[    13.523] 	X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
[    13.525] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:a011:1025:0349 rev 2, Mem @ 0x98180000/524288, 0x80000000/268435456, 0x98000000/1048576, I/O @ 0x000060c0/8
[    13.526] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:a012:1025:0349 rev 2, Mem @ 0x98100000/524288
[    13.526] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    13.526] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    13.547] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    13.547] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.547] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.547] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    13.547] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.547] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    13.547] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    13.548] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    13.548] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    13.548] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    13.548] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    13.548] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    13.548] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    13.548] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    13.549] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.549] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.549] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    13.549] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.549] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    13.549] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    13.549] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    13.550] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.550] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.550] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.550] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    13.550] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    13.550] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    13.550] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    13.550] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.551] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0
[    13.551] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    13.551] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.551] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    13.551] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    13.551] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    13.552] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.552] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.552] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.552] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    13.552] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    13.552] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    13.553] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.553] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0
[    13.553] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.553] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    13.553] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
[    13.553] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1
[    13.553] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2
[    13.553] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[    13.553] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    13.554] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    13.574] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.574] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 2.13.901
[    13.574] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    13.574] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[    13.574] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    13.575] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    13.575] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.576] 	compiled for 1.8.99.905, module version = 2.3.0
[    13.576] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    13.576] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[    13.576] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[    13.577] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[    13.577] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.577] 	compiled for 1.8.99.905, module version = 0.4.2
[    13.577] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[    13.578] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
	965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
	4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,
	Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,
	Sandybridge, Sandybridge
[    13.581] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    13.581] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[    13.581] (++) using VT number 7

[    13.587] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[    13.587] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
[    13.587] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[    13.587] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[    13.588] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[    13.588] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.588] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 0.0.2
[    13.589] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[    13.589] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    13.589] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
[    13.589] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
[    13.589] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    13.589] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
[    13.589] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
[    13.589] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    13.589] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    13.590] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    13.590] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    13.590] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
[    13.590] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    13.590] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Pineview GM
[    13.590] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "Pineview GM"
[    13.590] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
[    13.590] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
[    13.590] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
[    13.621] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section
[    13.621] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section
[    13.720] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 61d2  Serial#: 0
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): Year: 2009  Week: 0
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 22  vert.: 13
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    13.752] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.325 greenY: 0.540
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): clock: 49.8 MHz   Image Size:  222 x 125 mm
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1104 h_blank_end 1338 h_border: 0
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 602  v_sync_end 608 v_blanking: 620 v_border: 0
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
[    13.753] (II) intel(0):  AUO
[    13.753] (II) intel(0):  B101AW06 V1
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006afd26100000000
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): 	0013010380160d780a15859758538a26
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): 	25505400000001010101010101010101
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): 	0101010101017413003a415814203020
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): 	2600de7d000000180000000f00000000
[    13.753] (II) intel(0): 	00000000000000000020000000fe0041
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): 	554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): 	004231303141573036205631200a0029
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.754] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x450" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x540" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected
[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[    13.756] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600
[    13.756] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[    13.756] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling
[    13.756] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    13.756] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    13.756] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    13.758] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    13.758] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.758] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.758] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    13.758] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    13.758] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    13.759] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
[    13.759] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[    13.759] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
[    13.759] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[    13.759] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    13.759] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
[    13.759] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    13.759] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915
[    13.759] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled
[    13.760] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
[    13.760] (II)         solid
[    13.760] (II)         copy
[    13.760] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
[    13.760] (II)         put_image
[    13.760] (II)         get_image
[    13.760] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
[    13.760] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    13.761] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
[    13.796] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    13.799] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
[    13.799] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
[    13.799] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video
[    13.799] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
[    13.800] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
[    13.800] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"
[    13.800] (--) RandR disabled
[    13.800] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    13.800] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    13.800] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    13.800] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    13.800] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    13.801] (II) Initializing built-in extension GESTURE
[    13.840] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    13.840] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    13.840] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
[    13.840] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
[    13.840] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    13.840] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
[    13.840] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    13.842] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158
[    13.922] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    13.945] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
[    13.945] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    13.946] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    13.946] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    13.947] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.947] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 2.3.2
[    13.947] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    13.947] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    13.947] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    13.947] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    13.961] (II) Power Button: Found keys
[    13.961] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    13.961] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    13.961] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    13.961] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    13.961] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    13.969] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-188C20793BE00CBD61865C180F610EC4A3A6D8CD.xkm
[    13.972] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)
[    13.972] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    13.972] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    13.972] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    14.009] (II) Video Bus: Found keys
[    14.009] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    14.009] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    14.009] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.009] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    14.009] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    14.014] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
[    14.015] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    14.015] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    14.015] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
[    14.041] (II) Power Button: Found keys
[    14.041] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    14.041] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    14.041] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.041] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    14.041] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    14.043] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)
[    14.043] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    14.044] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    14.044] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    14.044] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
[    14.044] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    14.073] (II) Sleep Button: Found keys
[    14.073] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    14.073] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    14.073] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.073] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    14.073] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    14.081] (II) config/udev: Adding input device 1.3M WebCam (/dev/input/event5)
[    14.081] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    14.081] (**) 1.3M WebCam: always reports core events
[    14.081] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    14.121] (II) 1.3M WebCam: Found keys
[    14.121] (II) 1.3M WebCam: Configuring as keyboard
[    14.121] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "1.3M WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    14.121] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.122] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    14.122] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    14.131] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
[    14.131] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    14.131] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    14.131] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    14.213] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    14.213] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    14.213] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    14.213] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.213] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    14.213] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    14.215] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event7)
[    14.215] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    14.215] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    14.215] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    14.215] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    14.216] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.216] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.2
[    14.216] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    14.216] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    14.216] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
[    14.216] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
[    14.305] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 8 - 1144
[    14.305] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 8 - 760
[    14.305] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report pressure, will use touch data.
[    14.305] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 0
[    14.305] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left right double triple
[    14.385] (--) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    14.385] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    14.434] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
[    14.434] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    14.434] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    14.434] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    14.434] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    14.477] (--) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    14.478] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    14.478] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    15.436] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    15.436] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    15.436] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    15.472] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    15.472] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    15.472] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    15.536] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    15.536] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    15.536] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    15.576] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    15.576] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    15.576] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    30.220] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    30.220] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    30.220] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    30.288] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    30.288] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    30.288] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    30.324] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    30.324] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    30.324] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    30.364] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    30.364] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    30.364] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
[    36.948] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042
[    36.948] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    36.948] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)
```

gedit /var/log/syslog | grep compiz


```
Dec 24 01:00:15 NaNo rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="844" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
Dec 24 01:00:24 NaNo anacron[1034]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
Dec 24 01:00:24 NaNo anacron[1034]: Normal exit (1 job run)
Dec 24 01:02:44 NaNo kernel: [ 1108.748762] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: acpitz-virtual-0
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: Virtual device
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord:   temp1: 66.0 C
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0000
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 0: 52.0 C
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0002
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 01:14:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 1: 54.0 C
Dec 24 01:17:01 NaNo CRON[2217]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: acpitz-virtual-0
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: Virtual device
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord:   temp1: 66.0 C
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0000
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 0: 56.0 C
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0002
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 01:44:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 1: 58.0 C
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: acpitz-virtual-0
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: Virtual device
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord:   temp1: 56.0 C
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0000
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 0: 56.0 C
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0002
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 02:14:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 1: 58.0 C
Dec 24 02:17:01 NaNo CRON[5656]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
Dec 24 02:24:13 NaNo kernel: [ 5997.573628] show_signal_msg: 12 callbacks suppressed
Dec 24 02:24:13 NaNo kernel: [ 5997.573640] ccsm[5689]: segfault at 0 ip 00424770 sp bff15b98 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[3b0000+157000]
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: acpitz-virtual-0
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: Virtual device
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord:   temp1: 58.0 C
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0000
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 0: 56.0 C
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0002
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 02:44:29 NaNo sensord:   Core 1: 58.0 C
Dec 24 03:02:18 NaNo kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: imklog 4.2.0, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="870" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] (re)start
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo rsyslogd: rsyslogd's groupid changed to 103
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo rsyslogd: rsyslogd's userid changed to 101
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-24-generic (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.35-24.42-generic 2.6.35.8)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f494000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f494000 - 000000007f4bf000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f4bf000 - 000000007f577000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f577000 - 000000007f5bf000 (ACPI NVS)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5bf000 - 000000007f5ec000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5ec000 - 000000007f5ff000 (ACPI data)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5ff000 - 000000007f600000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f600000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.6 present.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f600 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   C0000-DFFFF write-through
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   0 base 0FFE00000 mask 0FFE00000 write-protect
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   1 base 000000000 mask 0C0000000 write-back
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   2 base 040000000 mask 0C0000000 write-back
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   3 base 07F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   4 disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   5 disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   6 disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f494000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f494000 - 000000007f4bf000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f4bf000 - 000000007f577000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f577000 - 000000007f5bf000 (ACPI NVS)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f5bf000 - 000000007f5ec000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f5ec000 - 000000007f5ff000 (ACPI data)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f5ff000 - 000000007f600000 (usable)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f600000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 15000-1a000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] RAMDISK: 375ac000 - 37ff0000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Allocated new RAMDISK: 009a7000 - 013ea90e
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Move RAMDISK from 00000000375ac000 - 0000000037fef90d to 009a7000 - 013ea90d
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fe020 00024 (v02 ACRSYS)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7f5fe120 00064 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001      01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7f5fd000 000F4 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7f5f1000 08D6F (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7f584000 00040
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7f5fc000 00038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7f5fb000 00078 (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7f5fa000 0003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: NSLI 7f5f0000 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7f5ef000 00028 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f5ed000 00655 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: WDAT 7f5ec000 00194 (v01 INSYDE INSYDE   00000001 MSFT 01000013)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] 1150MB HIGHMEM available.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007f600
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[6] active PFN ranges
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f494
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f4bf -> 0x0007f577
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f5bf -> 0x0007f5ec
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f5ff -> 0x0007f600
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 521482
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c07ffd00, node_mem_map c13ec020
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3952 pages, LIFO batch:0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2301 pages used for memmap
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 291967 pages, LIFO batch:31
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c2400000 s36416 r0 d20928 u1048576
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s36416 r0 d20928 u1048576 alloc=1*4194304
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517405
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic root=UUID=252d52ee-f85d-4552-8d3e-b5a267d5f597 ro quiet splash
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] allocated 10434540 bytes of page_cgroup
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Subtract (55 early reservations)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #2 [0000100000 - 00009a2adc]   TEXT DATA BSS
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #4 [00009a3000 - 00009a6273]             BRK
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #5 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #6 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #7 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #8 [00009a7000 - 00013eb000]     NEW RAMDISK
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #9 [00013eb000 - 00013ec000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #10 [00013ec000 - 00023dc000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #11 [00023dc000 - 00023dc004]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #12 [00023dc040 - 00023dc100]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #13 [00023dc100 - 00023dc154]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #14 [00023dc180 - 00023df180]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #15 [00023df180 - 00023df1ec]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #16 [00023df200 - 00023e5200]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #17 [00023e5200 - 00023e5225]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #18 [00023e5240 - 00023e5267]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #19 [00023e5280 - 00023e54b0]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #20 [00023e54c0 - 00023e5500]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #21 [00023e5500 - 00023e5540]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #22 [00023e5540 - 00023e5580]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #23 [00023e5580 - 00023e55c0]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #24 [00023e55c0 - 00023e5600]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #25 [00023e5600 - 00023e5640]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #26 [00023e5640 - 00023e5680]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #27 [00023e5680 - 00023e56c0]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #28 [00023e56c0 - 00023e5700]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #29 [00023e5700 - 00023e5740]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #30 [00023e5740 - 00023e5780]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #31 [00023e5780 - 00023e57c0]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #32 [00023e57c0 - 00023e5800]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #33 [00023e5800 - 00023e5840]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #34 [00023e5840 - 00023e5880]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #35 [00023e5880 - 00023e58c0]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #36 [00023e58c0 - 00023e5900]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #37 [00023e5900 - 00023e5910]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #38 [00023e5940 - 00023e5950]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #39 [00023e5980 - 00023e59ea]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #40 [00023e5a00 - 00023e5a6a]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #41 [0002400000 - 000240e000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #42 [0002500000 - 000250e000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #43 [0002600000 - 000260e000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #44 [0002700000 - 000270e000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #45 [00023e7a80 - 00023e7a84]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #46 [00023e7ac0 - 00023e7ac4]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #47 [00023e7b00 - 00023e7b10]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #48 [00023e7b40 - 00023e7b50]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #49 [00023e7b80 - 00023e7c20]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #50 [00023e7c40 - 00023e7c88]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #51 [00023e7cc0 - 00023ebcc0]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #52 [000240e000 - 000248e000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #53 [000248e000 - 00024ce000]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]   #54 [000270e000 - 00031017ec]         BOOTMEM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007f600)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Memory: 2038960k/2086912k available (4931k kernel code, 46968k reserved, 2333k data, 688k init, 1177072k highmem)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]       .init : 0xc0819000 - 0xc08c5000   ( 688 kB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]       .data : 0xc05d0ebe - 0xc08184e8   (2333 kB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc05d0ebe   (4931 kB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] 	RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] 	Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:712
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.000000] Detected 1496.286 MHz processor.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.004011] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2992.57 BogoMIPS (lpj=5985144)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.004024] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008030] Security Framework initialized
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008069] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008073] Yama: becoming mindful.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008201] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008460] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008470] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008482] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008501] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008508] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008514] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008568] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008573] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008579] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008594] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008602] using mwait in idle threads.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008616] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Atom events, Intel PMU driver.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008637] ... version:                3
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008642] ... bit width:              40
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008647] ... generic registers:      2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008652] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008658] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008663] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008669] ... event mask:             0000000700000003
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.013852] ACPI: Core revision 20100428
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.036021] ftrace: converting mcount calls to 0f 1f 44 00 00
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.036033] ftrace: allocating 21756 entries in 43 pages
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.040107] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.040527] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.082702] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N550   @ 1.50GHz stepping 0a
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.084000] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008000] Initializing CPU#1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.172221]  #2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008000] Initializing CPU#2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.264000] TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.264000] Measured 18 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.264000] Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.264176]  #3 Ok.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.008000] Initializing CPU#3
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.352082] Brought up 4 CPUs
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.352090] Total of 4 processors activated (11970.62 BogoMIPS).
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.354095] devtmpfs: initialized
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.357907] regulator: core version 0.5
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.357952] Time:  8:02:37  Date: 12/24/10
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358040] NET: Registered protocol family 16
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358066] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358412] EISA bus registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358442] ACPI: bus type pci registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358602] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358614] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358619] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.358624] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.361165] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.366331] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.371069] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.376823] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.379496] ACPI: SSDT 7f4b7710 006C6 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.381296] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.381306] ACPI: SSDT (null) 006C6 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.381952] ACPI: SSDT 7f4b5690 00646 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.383148] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.383156] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00646 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.384331] ACPI: SSDT 7f4b6d90 0015F (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.385633] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.385642] ACPI: SSDT (null) 0015F (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.386032] ACPI: SSDT 7f4b6f10 0008D (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.387265] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.387273] ACPI: SSDT (null) 0008D (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.388243] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.388252] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.388318] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.536989] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.537142] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (on)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.537654] ACPI: No dock devices found.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.537664] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.539172] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541586] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541595] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541603] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541613] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541703] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0x98180000-0x981fffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541713] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x60c0-0x60c7]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541722] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff pref]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541731] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0x98000000-0x980fffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541782] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0x98100000-0x9817ffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.541922] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0x98200000-0x98203fff 64bit]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542002] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542012] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542140] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542150] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542281] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542290] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542382] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x6080-0x609f]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542471] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x6060-0x607f]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542560] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x6040-0x605f]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542648] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x6020-0x603f]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542732] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0x98204400-0x982047ff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542814] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.542823] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543096] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x60b8-0x60bf]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543110] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x60cc-0x60cf]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543123] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x60b0-0x60b7]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543136] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x60c8-0x60cb]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543149] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x60a0-0x60af]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543163] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0x98204000-0x982043ff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543212] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543221] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543292] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x6000-0x601f]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543464] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x97000000-0x9703ffff 64bit]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543480] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [io  0x5000-0x507f]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543577] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.543588] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.548035] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.548046] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.548057] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x97000000-0x97ffffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.548072] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0x90ffffff 64bit pref]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.548392] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x96000000-0x96001fff 64bit]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.548780] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.548819] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556077] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556088] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556098] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x96000000-0x96ffffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556113] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x91000000-0x91ffffff 64bit pref]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556220] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556231] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556241] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556255] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556263] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556270] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556278] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556285] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556316] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556332] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.556840] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.557066] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.566697] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.566994] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.567286] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.567577] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.567871] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.568183] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.568477] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.568768] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.568913] HEST: Table is not found!
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569106] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569128] vgaarb: loaded
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569561] SCSI subsystem initialized
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] libata version 3.00 loaded.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000002000 - 000000000000ffff 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f494000 - 000000007fffffff 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f577000 - 000000007fffffff 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f5ec000 - 000000007fffffff 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.569594] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f600000 - 000000007fffffff 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.572042] NetLabel: Initializing
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.572048] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.572052] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.572082] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.572180] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.572193] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.572204] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.580046] Switching to clocksource hpet
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.602361] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.602396] pnp: PnP ACPI init
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.602439] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.666942] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.666949] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.666957] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.666985] system 00:01: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.666995] system 00:01: [io  0x0600-0x060f] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667002] system 00:01: [io  0x0610] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667009] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667017] system 00:01: [io  0x0810-0x0817] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667024] system 00:01: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667031] system 00:01: [io  0x0500-0x053f] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667039] system 00:01: [io  0xff2c-0xff2f] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667049] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667057] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667065] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667072] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667081] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667090] system 00:01: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.667098] system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706077] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706088] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706101] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x97000000-0x97ffffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706112] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0x90ffffff 64bit pref]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706125] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706133] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706145] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x96000000-0x96ffffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706155] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x91000000-0x91ffffff 64bit pref]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706169] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706174] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706184] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706192] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706225]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706231]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706245] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706256] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706276]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706281]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706290] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706300] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706315] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706325] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706332] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706339] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706345] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706352] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706359] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0x97000000-0x97ffffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706366] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0x90000000-0x90ffffff 64bit pref]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706373] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706380] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x96000000-0x96ffffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706387] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x91000000-0x91ffffff 64bit pref]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706394] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706401] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706407] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706414] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706495] NET: Registered protocol family 2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.706650] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.707264] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.708346] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.708869] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.708876] TCP reno registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.708885] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.708907] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.709151] NET: Registered protocol family 1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.709193] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.709494] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.709553] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.710290] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.710367] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.710728] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.710751] type=2000 audit(1293177756.708:1): initialized
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.731548] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.731563] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.735530] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.735681] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.737280] fuse init (API version 7.14)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.737538] msgmni has been set to 1683
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.738621] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.738630] io scheduler noop registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.738635] io scheduler deadline registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.738680] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.738928] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.738993]   alloc irq_desc for 40 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.738998]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739019] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739213] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739273]   alloc irq_desc for 41 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739278]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739294] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739542] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739574] Firmware did not grant requested _OSC control
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739595] Firmware did not grant requested _OSC control
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739656] Firmware did not grant requested _OSC control
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739675] Firmware did not grant requested _OSC control
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739700] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739917] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x20220
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739923] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1C
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.739927] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x6
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.800305] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.800492] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.800506] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.800630] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.800641] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.800760] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.800869] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.801015] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.801024] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.801351] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.801869] ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.872212] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.872256] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (62 C)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.872780] ERST: Table is not found!
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.872993] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.874042] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.881887] brd: module loaded
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.885115] loop: module loaded
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.888321] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.888540] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.888755] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.888766] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889263] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889346]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889359]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889386] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889444] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889459] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889650] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889732] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.889762] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.893665] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.893741] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 22, io mem 0x98204400
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.908624] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.913082] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.913694] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.913719] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914048] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914139] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914270]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914283]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914312] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914343] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914360] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914575] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.914682] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x00006080
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915317] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915348] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915607]   alloc irq_desc for 20 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915619]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915642] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915670] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915684] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915883] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.915986] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00006060
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.916639] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.916663] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.916911]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.916924]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.916948] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.916975] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.916989] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.917226] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.917337] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00006040
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.918017] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.918043] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.918292] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.918322] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.918337] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.918544] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.918612] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 22, io base 0x00006020
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.919267] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.919291] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.919802] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.936127] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.936168] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.936568] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.937398] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.937613] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.937682] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.938294] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.938855] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.939334] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.1 loaded
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.939349] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.939965] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.939981] EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.939995] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940009] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940022] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940035] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940048] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940061] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940074] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940088] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.940098] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.941637] cpuidle: using governor ladder
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.943024] cpuidle: using governor menu
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.944539] TCP cubic registered
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.945372] NET: Registered protocol family 10
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.947193] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.948315] NET: Registered protocol family 17
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.951400] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.955280] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.955640] PM: Resume from disk failed.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.955672] registered taskstats version 1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956241]   Magic number: 6:648:18
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956257]  ep_81: hash matches
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956266]  ep_81: hash matches
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956274]  ep_81: hash matches
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956281]  ep_81: hash matches
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956289]  ep_81: hash matches
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956442] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2010-12-24 08:02:37 UTC (1293177757)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956453] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    0.956459] EDD information not available.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.139608] Freeing initrd memory: 10512k freed
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.227542] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.227605] Freeing unused kernel memory: 688k freed
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.228074] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.228369] Write protecting the kernel text: 4932k
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.228469] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1980k
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.271335] udev[100]: starting version 163
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.366864] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.366890] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492285] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492322] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492393]   alloc irq_desc for 42 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492399]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492420] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492487] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492569] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492579] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq ilck stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.492590] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.493138] scsi0 : ahci
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.493488] scsi1 : ahci
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.493701] scsi2 : ahci
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.493898] scsi3 : ahci
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.494487] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0x98204000 port 0x98204100 irq 42
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.494497] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0x98204000 port 0x98204180 irq 42
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.494503] ata3: DUMMY
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.494507] ata4: DUMMY
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.513566] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: version 1.0.0.2-NAPI
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.984178] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.985188] ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (4)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.985617] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS545032B9A300, PB3OC60F, max UDMA/133
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.985632] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.986809] ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (4)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    1.987257] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.000487] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54503 PB3O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.001043] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.001228] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.001409] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.001417] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.001491] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.001980]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.045716] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.320173] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [    2.827227] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.503821] Adding 1000444k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1000444k 
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.618215] udev[374]: starting version 163
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.720291] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.930286] coretemp coretemp.0: Unable to read TjMax from CPU.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.930306] coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.930492] coretemp coretemp.2: Unable to read TjMax from CPU.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.930506] coretemp coretemp.2: Using relative temperature scale!
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   10.944191] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.058189] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GMA3150 Chipset
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.059694] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8188K stolen memory
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.121916] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.126157] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x80000000
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.133448] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.184973] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.198709] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device 1.3M WebCam (0402:9665)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.206816] input: 1.3M WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input5
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.207370] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.207381] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.333443] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.348682] psmouse serio1: ID: 10 00 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.402728] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.402740]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.402752]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.402763]     (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.402774]     (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.402784]     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.402794]     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.448696] type=1400 audit(1293177767.987:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=683 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.449640] type=1400 audit(1293177767.991:3): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=683 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.450213] type=1400 audit(1293177767.991:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=683 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.505910] elantech: assuming hardware version 2, firmware version 20.2.0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.562669] elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x68, 0x18, 0x0b.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.596947] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.596962] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.647559] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.668766] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.668777] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.668975] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.669077] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.669188] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1000 BGN, REV=0x6C
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.689537] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.689734]   alloc irq_desc for 43 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.689741]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.689818] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.706934]   alloc irq_desc for 44 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.706947]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.706974] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.707001] [drm] set up 7M of stolen space
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.815226] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.815592] [drm] initialized overlay support
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   11.864560] elantech: retrying ps2 command 0xe6 (2).
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.089636] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 128.50.3.1 build 13488
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.112892] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.129575] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.378874] elantech: retrying ps2 command 0xf8 (2).
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.488508] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x37
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.495882] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.495887] drm: registered panic notifier
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.495895] Slow work thread pool: Starting up
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.496133] Slow work thread pool: Ready
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.763953] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.797768] acpi device:27: registered as cooling_device5
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799004] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799184] ACPI: Video Device [OVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799260] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799393]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799404]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799427] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799538]   alloc irq_desc for 45 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799545]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799572] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.799641] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.860111] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   12.889111] hda_codec: ALC272X: BIOS auto-probing.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.081093] elantech: retrying ps2 command 0xf8 (1).
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.099172] type=1400 audit(1293177769.635:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" pid=898 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.100448] type=1400 audit(1293177769.639:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=899 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.101511] type=1400 audit(1293177769.639:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=899 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.102081] type=1400 audit(1293177769.639:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=899 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.107242] type=1400 audit(1293177769.643:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=902 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.108507] type=1400 audit(1293177769.647:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=902 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.108971] type=1400 audit(1293177769.647:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" pid=904 comm="apparmor_parser"
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.1) is starting...
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 104) and group 'avahi' (GID 109).
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: avahi-daemon 0.6.27 starting up.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> trying to start the modem manager...
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Network interface enumeration completed.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Registering HINFO record with values 'I686'/'LINUX'.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Server startup complete. Host name is NaNo.local. Local service cookie is 3730263168.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: init!
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update_system_hostname
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPluginIfupdown: management mode: unmanaged
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0/net/eth0, iface: eth0)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0/net/eth0, iface: eth0): no ifupdown configuration found.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0): no ifupdown configuration found.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo, iface: lo)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo, iface: lo): no ifupdown configuration found.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: end _init.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Loaded plugin ifupdown: (C) 2008 Canonical Ltd.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    Ifupdown: get unmanaged devices count: 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: (167397200) ... get_connections.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: (167397200) ... get_connections (managed=false): return empty list.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    Ifupdown: get unmanaged devices count: 0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver <unknown>)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.238622] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: (tty/ttyS1): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'atl1c' ifindex: 2)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): now managed
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.301524]   alloc irq_desc for 46 on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.301535]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.301574] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo kernel: [   13.302667] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlagn' ifindex: 3)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): now managed
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.
Dec 24 03:02:49 NaNo gdm-binary[912]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo init: apport pre-start process (1039) terminated with status 1
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   13.457547] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo cron[1044]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> modem-manager is now available
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Trying to start the supplicant...
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo acpid: starting up with proc fs
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo anacron[1057]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2010-12-24
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo cron[1071]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo acpid: 36 rules loaded
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo init: apport post-stop process (1061) terminated with status 1
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo cron[1071]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo acpid: client connected from 1056[0:0]
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo acpid: 1 client rule loaded
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo anacron[1057]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   13.621781] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   13.642811] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   13.752268] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord: sensord started
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord: Chip: acpitz-virtual-0
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord: Adapter: Virtual device
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord:   temp1: 62.0 C
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0000
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord:   Core 0: 60.0 C
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord: Chip: coretemp-isa-0002
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord: Adapter: ISA adapter
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo sensord:   Core 1: 62.0 C
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   14.197393] vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores.
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   14.199177] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x195 offMax=0x537f
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   14.200834] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo kernel: [   14.200846] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 3.2.12 (interface 0x00140001).
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/vboxnet0, iface: vboxnet0)
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/vboxnet0, iface: vboxnet0): no ifupdown configuration found.
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo modem-manager: (net/vboxnet0): could not get port's parent device
Dec 24 03:02:50 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/vboxnet0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
Dec 24 03:02:51 NaNo anacron[1277]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2010-12-24
Dec 24 03:02:51 NaNo anacron[1277]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
Dec 24 03:02:51 NaNo kernel: [   15.436124] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo kernel: [   15.472149] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo kernel: [   15.536128] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo kernel: [   15.576131] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully called chroot.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully dropped privileges.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully limited resources.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Running.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Canary thread running.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Watchdog thread running.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo polkitd[1318]: started daemon version 0.96 using authority implementation `local' version `0.96'
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully made thread 1310 of process 1310 (n/a) owned by '113' high priority at nice level -11.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Supervising 1 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo kernel: [   16.404280] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
Dec 24 03:02:52 NaNo kernel: [   16.449893] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
Dec 24 03:02:53 NaNo kernel: [   16.517438] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
Dec 24 03:02:53 NaNo gdm-simple-greeter[1301]: Gtk-WARNING: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.22.0/gtk/gtkwidget.c:5684: widget not within a GtkWindow
Dec 24 03:02:53 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully made thread 1372 of process 1310 (n/a) owned by '113' RT at priority 5.
Dec 24 03:02:53 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Supervising 2 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.
Dec 24 03:02:53 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully made thread 1373 of process 1310 (n/a) owned by '113' RT at priority 5.
Dec 24 03:02:53 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Supervising 3 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.
Dec 24 03:02:53 NaNo init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1388) terminated with status 1
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_delay() returned strange values: delay 0 is less than avail 80.
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_dump():
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: Soft volume PCM
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: Control: PCM Playback Volume
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: min_dB: -51
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: max_dB: 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: resolution: 256
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: Its setup is:
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   stream       : CAPTURE
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   access       : MMAP_INTERLEAVED
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   format       : S16_LE
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   subformat    : STD
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   channels     : 2
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   rate         : 44100
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   exact rate   : 44100 (44100/1)
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   msbits       : 16
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   buffer_size  : 88192
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_size  : 44096
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_time  : 999909
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   tstamp_mode  : ENABLE
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_step  : 1
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   avail_min    : 87310
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_event : 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   start_threshold  : -1
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   stop_threshold   : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   silence_threshold: 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   silence_size : 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   boundary     : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: Slave: Hardware PCM card 0 'HDA Intel' device 0 subdevice 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c: Its setup is:
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   stream       : CAPTURE
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   access       : MMAP_INTERLEAVED
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   format       : S16_LE
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   subformat    : STD
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   channels     : 2
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   rate         : 44100
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   exact rate   : 44100 (44100/1)
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   msbits       : 16
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   buffer_size  : 88192
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_size  : 44096
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_time  : 999909
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   tstamp_mode  : ENABLE
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_step  : 1
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   avail_min    : 87310
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   period_event : 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   start_threshold  : -1
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   stop_threshold   : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   silence_threshold: 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   silence_size : 0
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   boundary     : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   appl_ptr     : 87392
Dec 24 03:02:55 NaNo pulseaudio[1310]: alsa-util.c:   hw_ptr       : 87392
Dec 24 03:03:00 NaNo gdm-session-worker[1304]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed
Dec 24 03:03:05 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <error> [1293177785.611637] [nm-manager.c:1317] user_proxy_init(): could not init user settings proxy: (3) Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings': no such name
Dec 24 03:03:05 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <error> [1293177785.657190] [nm-manager.c:1317] user_proxy_init(): could not init user settings proxy: (3) Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings': no such name
Dec 24 03:03:06 NaNo kernel: [   30.220115] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:03:06 NaNo kernel: [   30.288643] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:03:06 NaNo kernel: [   30.324129] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:03:06 NaNo kernel: [   30.364112] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:03:07 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully made thread 1484 of process 1484 (n/a) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.
Dec 24 03:03:07 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Supervising 4 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
Dec 24 03:03:07 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully made thread 1488 of process 1484 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
Dec 24 03:03:07 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Supervising 5 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
Dec 24 03:03:07 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Successfully made thread 1491 of process 1484 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
Dec 24 03:03:07 NaNo rtkit-daemon[1312]: Supervising 6 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto equiman'
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto equiman' has security, but secrets are required.
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto equiman' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'equiman'
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_module_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Dec 24 03:03:08 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo wpa_supplicant[1069]: Trying to associate with 00:26:44:0a:c4:a3 (SSID='equiman' freq=2462 MHz)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo kernel: [   32.898163] wlan0: authenticate with 00:26:44:0a:c4:a3 (try 1)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo kernel: [   32.900343] wlan0: authenticated
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo kernel: [   32.900416] wlan0: associate with 00:26:44:0a:c4:a3 (try 1)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo kernel: [   32.902963] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:26:44:0a:c4:a3 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo kernel: [   32.902976] wlan0: associated
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo wpa_supplicant[1069]: Associated with 00:26:44:0a:c4:a3
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo kernel: [   32.907226] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo wpa_supplicant[1069]: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:26:44:0a:c4:a3 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo wpa_supplicant[1069]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:26:44:0a:c4:a3 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'equiman'.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> dhclient started with pid 1525
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.3
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: All rights reserved.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: 
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:26:c7:ac:e4:94
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:26:c7:ac:e4:94
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.1.65 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_delay() returned strange values: delay 0 is less than avail 96.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_dump():
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: Soft volume PCM
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: Control: PCM Playback Volume
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: min_dB: -51
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: max_dB: 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: resolution: 256
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: Its setup is:
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   stream       : CAPTURE
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   access       : MMAP_INTERLEAVED
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   format       : S16_LE
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   subformat    : STD
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   channels     : 2
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   rate         : 44100
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   exact rate   : 44100 (44100/1)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   msbits       : 16
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   buffer_size  : 88192
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_size  : 44096
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_time  : 999909
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   tstamp_mode  : ENABLE
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_step  : 1
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   avail_min    : 87310
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_event : 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   start_threshold  : -1
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   stop_threshold   : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   silence_threshold: 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   silence_size : 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   boundary     : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: Slave: Hardware PCM card 0 'HDA Intel' device 0 subdevice 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c: Its setup is:
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   stream       : CAPTURE
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   access       : MMAP_INTERLEAVED
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   format       : S16_LE
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   subformat    : STD
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   channels     : 2
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   rate         : 44100
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   exact rate   : 44100 (44100/1)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   msbits       : 16
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   buffer_size  : 88192
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_size  : 44096
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_time  : 999909
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   tstamp_mode  : ENABLE
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_step  : 1
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   avail_min    : 87310
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   period_event : 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   start_threshold  : -1
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   stop_threshold   : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   silence_threshold: 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   silence_size : 0
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   boundary     : 1444937728
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   appl_ptr     : 87408
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo pulseaudio[1484]: alsa-util.c:   hw_ptr       : 87408
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: DHCPACK of 192.168.1.65 from 192.168.1.254
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.65 -- renewal in 39192 seconds.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> reboot
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info>   address 192.168.1.65
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info>   prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info>   gateway 192.168.1.254
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info>   nameserver '208.67.222.222'
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info>   nameserver '208.67.220.220'
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info>   nameserver '192.168.1.254'
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info>   domain name 'lan'
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.65.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec 24 03:03:09 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.65 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec 24 03:03:10 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)
Dec 24 03:03:10 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv6 with address fe80::226:c7ff:feac:e494.
Dec 24 03:03:10 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv6 for mDNS.
Dec 24 03:03:10 NaNo avahi-daemon[918]: Registering new address record for fe80::226:c7ff:feac:e494 on wlan0.*.
Dec 24 03:03:10 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Policy set 'Auto equiman' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
Dec 24 03:03:10 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.
Dec 24 03:03:10 NaNo NetworkManager[917]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.
Dec 24 03:03:12 NaNo ntpdate[1622]: adjust time server 91.189.94.4 offset 0.287967 sec
Dec 24 03:03:13 NaNo kernel: [   36.948660] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
Dec 24 03:03:19 NaNo kernel: [   43.328054] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Dec 24 03:03:38 NaNo acpid: client connected from 1731[114:123]
Dec 24 03:03:38 NaNo acpid: 1 client rule loaded
Dec 24 03:04:11 NaNo kernel: [   95.353011] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec
Dec 24 03:04:27 NaNo kernel: [  110.553228] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
Dec 24 03:17:01 NaNo CRON[2210]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
```

----------


## Scoobin

Mine passed the tests, getting OK on all of them. I ended up reinstalling 10.10 which fixed it. Not the ideal option of course.

----------


## equiman

I solve my problem... remove all compiz repositories, remove all compiz instalation. And reinstall compiz from ubuntu repositories.

http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010...untu-1004.html (In spanish)

----------


## COKEDUDE

Very nice guide.

----------


## The Geeko

This seems to be an excellent tool!  We appreciate your effort.  However, I believe that I have broken your script...

(Keep in mind that I am NOT an expert; not a NOOB -- but not an expert!   :Smile: 

Here are my results:

    <snip><snip><snip><snip><snip>
geeko@geekobuntu :Sad: 1:86)$ cat compiz-check.output 
Gathering information about your system...
 Distribution:          Ubuntu 11.04
 Desktop environment:   Unknown
 Graphics chip:         nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
 Driver in use:         nvidia
 Rendering method:      Nvidia

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems.../home/geeko/bin/compiz-check: line 491: [: too many arguments
           [ OK ]
     <snip><snip><snip><snip><snip>


My scenario is a bit different, I know... First, I do have Nvidia h/w which I see causes some users problems...  However, under Natty (after installing the appropriate drivers), I am able to use Unity... but I am not a big fan of it... so, I am in the process of switching to the awesome window manager... which is -- if not AWESOME! -- then, EXCELLENT!  LOL

As I said, I am no Linux/Ubuntu/Compiz guru... but I do see that Metacity is executing... (4 instances worth) and I think this is the source of the problem... of there being too many args at line 491...

So, FWIW, these are my results... and (for my case) the script fails...  Maybe (if it is relevant at all to my installation), you would like to hack it for others who may be running the (truly!) awesome WM??

Thanks, again for your contribution!





      ====****************====
      ==== ISSUE RESOLVED ====
      ====****************====

Alright, it's just me... LOL  I logged out and logged back into a Unity XSession... and got the same result.

So, I figured, I've been doing a lot of experiments on this baby for the past several days (as I study this environment)... so, I did it... I Microsoft-ed it!  (I restarted the box.   :Wink: )

And, voilà!  Problem gone... in BOTH environments, the script finishes properly.  No probs detected...

But, to improve the script to identify the awesome WM, you can do the following:

Add the following two lines at line 160 [in detect_de()]:

160:  elif [ "$DESKTOP_SESSION" = "awesome" ]; then
161:      DE=awesome

I am using version 0.4.6 (which I believe is the latest)...

Thanks, again for a nice contrib!

Da Geeko

----------


## The Geeko

Please pardon my suggestions... but I've had waaaaaay too much java this morning...

While you are updating the script (to version 0.4.6-1  :Wink: ), you may also want to change the way that it detects the Gnome DE... since 



```
[ ! -z $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID ]
```

is now deprecated...

You could replace that code fragment with the following:


```
[ -n $(ps -C gnome-session -o pid=)]
```

Enjoy Life,
Da Geeko

----------


## ChrisOfBristol

*System/preferences/appearance doesn't show the appropriate tab to select desktop effects.* I think I need Compiz to show the correct tab and be able to enable effects.

I have a Radeon XPRESS 200 on-board graphics card (RS400/RS480 chip) in an Asus Pundit P1-PH1 running Ubuntu 11.04, Classic desktop with effects. I think it is using the Vesa driver.

I believe this command will show which card is in use:
user@pc:~$  lspci -nn | grep VGA
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200] [1002:5a41]

and this will show which driver is in use, and whether it's suitable for Compiz:
user@pc:~$ ./compiz-check

Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 11.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200]
 Driver in use:         vesa
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...  [SKIP]

 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [SKIP]

At least one check had to be skipped:
 Error: vesa driver in use 

Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y

 The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
 the proper driver for your graphics card.

This seems to suggest that the Radeon card is using the Vesa driver which is unsuitable for effects/Compiz. I've researched this and have read that a suitable open source driver for this card should come with Natty. Why is my PC using the basic Vesa driver instead of the Radeon driver?

----------


## ChrisOfBristol

> *System/preferences/appearance doesn't show the appropriate tab to select desktop effects.*


I no longer need a solution to this problem.

----------


## nothingspecial

> I no longer need a solution to this problem.


Good. Closed.

----------

